# Le Mac mini



## Pierrou (11 Janvier 2005)

Whoooaaaah ! Incroyable, c'était vrai! Vive Apple, Vive Steve !


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2005)

> c'est que ce tout petit ordinateur sera protégé par une boîte plus petite que celle de l'iPod 4G



Je comprends pas là ???


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Janvier 2005)

plus petit qu'un G4   

on va avoir aussi des mini DVD et des mini CD   
le tout avec un mini écran 8"  :mouais: 

c'est les sctroumpfs qui vont être contents, ils vont pouvoir se mettre au Mac   


enfin je dis ça mais c'est une excellente nouvelle qui annonce un raz de marée de switchers


----------



## Artanis (11 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, vu de l'intérieur, ca ressemble au Cube 

Un Cube  ? Sans écran? Et à 500 $ (là, vaut mieux pas demander combien ca fait en euros...) ?

Mais que demande le peuple ?
Si tous les analystes de comptoir avaient raison, on devrait ne voir que des Macs d'ici 4 ans (un peu comme aujourd'hui avec l'iPod, quoi   )

En tout cas, ca fait plaisir à voir ...


----------



## legritch (11 Janvier 2005)

Et maintenant mon PMG4/800 ne vaut plus rien à la revente


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est une tres bonne innitiative....

Un pavé dans la marre face aux clichés... 

un superbe ordi pour monsieur tout le monde avec une suite de logiciels complet et surtout Mac os X


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est vraiment classe en tout cas, et meme si c'est pas une machine super performente, le prix de départ est de 499euros !!! 

oui vous avez bien lu EUROS

non vraiment j'suis dégouté de pas avoir pus acheter d'action apple avant ce soir... je suis sur que le titre va prendre 10$ aujourd'hui !

meme si on s'y attendais, je suis impressionné.

ça va switcher dans les chaumières !


----------



## Zyrol (11 Janvier 2005)

Bravo Apple !!!

Une bien belle machine...

Chapeau...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Personnellement je le trouve génial pour les applications bureautique
C'est un mac qui s'intégrera parfaitement dans le milieu familiale!
Il conviendra parfaitement à mes parents par exemple qui galère avec les problème d'XP
et qui n'avait pas envie d'investir dans un mac cher et en plus se retrouver avec un écran à n'en plus savoir quoi faire
Le seul reproche. Deux ports USB. Le clavier Apple coute relativement cher
Et si on prend un clavier normale USB + la souris, il ne reste plus rien pour l'imprimante
Ben oui les imprimantes FW sont assez rare ou très coûteuses..
Donc vaut mieux investir dans un hub USB..
Mais sinon, il est tout petit , moi j'l'adore


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

superdesing certes mais je reste dubitatif quant à son utilisation ( 32 Mo de Vram me semble insuffisant en 2005) et puis pas de grande possibilité d'extension !!! Machine à swicher?? à voir car il rest un ecran et un clavier à acheter!


----------



## Artanis (11 Janvier 2005)

Lol je le sentais venir, le commentaire sur la carte graphique...
'faut voir ce qu'il y a en face pour le même prix...
Le plus impressionnant, c'est qu'il a pas pris 100¤ en traversant l'Atlantique  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

il est dispo quand?


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

Sethi_b a dit:
			
		

> superdesing certes mais je reste dubitatif quant à son utilisation ( 32 Mo de Vram me semble insuffisant en 2005) et puis pas de grande possibilité d'extension !!! Machine à swicher?? à voir car il rest un ecran et un clavier à acheter!



oui, machine à switcher. rien qu'autour de moi, je crois que je fais switcher 3 grâce à cette machine.

pour des besoins de base, c'est largement suffisant.


----------



## bebert (11 Janvier 2005)

Premier râlage : y'a pas d'entrée micro ! 
Mais à part ce mini détail, je vais me laisser tenter.


----------



## g0g01 (11 Janvier 2005)

Il n'y a qu'un slot pour la ram et la mise à jour en 1Go est à plus de 400 euros sur l'apple store (Obligé de passer par un revendeur agréé pour changer la barrette), dommage. L'option clavier/souris est le deuxième défaut de la config. Bref on monte à 659 euros avec 512Mo plus clavier/souris. Tjrs ces fichues erreurs qu'Apple s'échine à reproduire.
Chouette machine tt de même, j'en offrirai une à ma mère. Avec un joli petit écran tft 17" ça passera nickel dans le salon 
A+


----------



## Artanis (11 Janvier 2005)

29 janvier, dixit AppleStore


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Le 22 janvier, tout comme iLife 05

 EDIT: c'est bien le 29 :rose:


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

Artanis a dit:
			
		

> Lol je le sentais venir, le commentaire sur la carte graphique...
> 'faut voir ce qu'il y a en face pour le même prix...
> Le plus impressionnant, c'est qu'il a pas pris 100¤ en traversant l'Atlantique  :rateau:



par contre, il va perdre 130 euros si je le fais ramener par ma copine


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

il s'agit d'un ibook @ home : tres tres bonne initiative 

c'est sur qu'on va pas faire des folies niveau jeux et graphisme mais ce n'est pas le public visé


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

Artanis a dit:
			
		

> Lol je le sentais venir, le commentaire sur la carte graphique...
> 'faut voir ce qu'il y a en face pour le même prix...
> Le plus impressionnant, c'est qu'il a pas pris 100¤ en traversant l'Atlantique  :rateau:


OK pour l'absence d'augmentation de 100 euros mais au niv carte du coté obscur on trouve plus facilement du 64Mo de Vram dans les entrées de gamme! :rateau:


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

Artanis a dit:
			
		

> Lol je le sentais venir, le commentaire sur la carte graphique...
> 'faut voir ce qu'il y a en face pour le même prix...
> Le plus impressionnant, c'est qu'il a pas pris 100¤ en traversant l'Atlantique  :rateau:



tu le sentais peut etre venir mais il est justifié!   c'est débil de sortir un nouveau modele avec une carte 32mo, il faudrait au moins qu'ils donnent la possibilité d'en prendre une en option!
et puis il faut voir qu'il n'est livré ni avec clavier souris enceintes et bien sur ecran alors on ne peut pas vraiment comparer avec le coté sombre...


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

le 29 janvier d'après le store français

pour la carte graphique, effectivement ce n'est pas pour les psusers ado (ou autre) qui joue sur leur pc, mais c'est plus effectivement une machine familiale.

je me dis que meme en entreprise il a sa place : un nouvel ordinateur pour 500 euros c'est vraiment  pas cher, surtout que les macs ont la réputation d'etre "de meilleure qualité etc etc"


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

Sethi_b a dit:
			
		

> OK pour l'absence d'augmentation de 100 euros mais au niv carte du coté obscur on trouve plus facilement du 64Mo de Vram dans les entrées de gamme! :rateau:



ouais, et tu trouve OsX, Ilfe 5, un G4, une esthétique pareille? 

c'est un bas de gamme, mais un bas de gamme classieux, pas un tour dégeu qui fait du bruit et qui plante


----------



## Zyrol (11 Janvier 2005)

Quand je vois ce que je fais avec mon ibook G4 (montages vidéo, xplane...) la carte graphique conviendra parfaitement au public visé par le mac mini.

Les gens qui veulent plus s'orienteront sur des mac plus puissants.

Il faut faire en fonction des besoins, et les 32 Mo suffisent à la majorité des gens.


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Belle config pour quelqu'un qui cherche à remplacer son UC PC et réutiliser l'écran. Pour peu qu'il a un  clavier et souris USB... voila y plus qu'à changer l'UC. Et à 499¤ franchement c'est carrément pas cher du tout...

Bravo Apple...


----------



## duracel (11 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois ce que je fais avec mon ibook G4 (montages vidéo, xplane...) la carte graphique conviendra parfaitement au public visé par le mac mini.
> 
> Les gens qui veulent plus s'orienteront sur des mac plus puissants.
> 
> Il faut faire en fonction des besoins, et les 32 Mo suffisent à la majorité des gens.



Exactement, cet ordi est un ordi de base, pas un PM, donc la carte à 32, suffit pour classer ses photos, faire des retouches et monter les films des vacances.


----------



## Artanis (11 Janvier 2005)

J'ai dit que je le voyais venir...
Ce sujet a déja été largement débattu, non ?
nan, on ne joue pas avec le MacMini, et alors ?


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Pas mal ce mac mini, la carte vidéo est un peu light


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

par contre, je trouve qu'il manque un port usb, parce qu'avec clavier
souris, c'est mort.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (11 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois ce que je fais avec mon ibook G4 (montages vidéo, xplane...) la carte graphique conviendra parfaitement au public visé par le mac mini.
> 
> Les gens qui veulent plus s'orienteront sur des mac plus puissants.
> 
> Il faut faire en fonction des besoins, et les 32 Mo suffisent à la majorité des gens.



Salut,
en plus si on s'en sert comme petit serveur, je pense que les 32 Mo de la carte graphique devrait aller? non ?


----------



## Zyrol (11 Janvier 2005)

On pourra jouer à des jeux "lignt" sur mon ibook G4 Jedi night, xplane, neverWinter Nights passent sans probleme...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Belle config pour quelqu'un qui cherche à remplacer son UC PC et réutiliser l'écran. Pour peu qu'il a un clavier et souris USB... voila y plus qu'à changer l'UC. Et à 499¤ franchement c'est carrément pas cher du tout...
> 
> Bravo Apple...


 
 C'est pile ma situation.. sauf que mon PC est pas trop vieux encore.. J'attendrai donc un peu avant d'envisager de le changer  Mais maintenant j'ai une alternative à un prix des plus abordable :rose:
 Je viens de jeter un oeil aux caracdueMac. Le macMini a quasiment les mêmes!


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Janvier 2005)

je trouve que c'est assez mesquin de le vendre sans clavier ni souris   
avec deux sorties USB il faut prévoir le bluetooth (clavier BT + souris BT + module BT = 150¤  :hein:  )


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, et tu trouve OsX, Ilfe 5, un G4, une esthétique pareille?
> 
> c'est un bas de gamme, mais un bas de gamme classieux, pas un tour dégeu qui fait du bruit et qui plante


OK POUR LE COTE BAS DE GAMME CLASSIEUX! ON NE TROUVE RIEN DE COMPARABLE AU NIVEAU DESIGN DE L AUTRE COTE! MAIS POUR QQN DEJA HABITUE AU MAC UN PEU EVOLUE CA RESTE LIMITE! C'EST TOUT CE QUE JE VOULAIS DIRE. MAINTENANT SI CE MODELE AIDE DES MILLIERS DE GENS À SWITCHER ALORS...BRAVO APPLE!


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2005)

par contre le coup d'un seul slot de ram, c'est un peu dur parce que avec 256 mo pour panther et bientot tiger c'est un peu juste même pour faire de la bureautique. Cela prend tant de place un slot de ram?


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

ba wais , depuis 3 ans apple s'est reconverti :

ils ont conmmencer à nous dealer des ipods = tout le monde est acro

ils ont meme sortie des mini doses de l'ipod et en couleur, comme de l'exta ) encore plus d'accro

et maintenant pour provoquer la consommation d'apple en masse : un mac mini !

non sérieusement plus j'y réfléchie et plus je me dit que cette stratégie date du lancement de l'ipod, ou juste après.

Beaucoup d'ipoduser qui sont concquis par l'ipod et itunes seront aussi séduitent par ce nouveau mac


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que c'est assez mesquin de le vendre sans clavier ni souris
> avec deux sorties USB il faut prévoir le bluetooth (clavier BT + souris BT + module BT = 150¤  :hein:  )



Eh, non justement pas, le public visé est le switcher, qui possède déjà son clavier, sa souris et son écran.  Apple fait fort.


----------



## Artanis (11 Janvier 2005)

A mon avis, l'USB est plus discriminant que le circuit graphique.
Sinon, dans la conception, le principe et la forme, ca rapelle pas mal les anciens LC ... Il a l'air pas trop mal positionné. S'il se vend mal, il ferait mentir beaucoup de monde


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

Sethi_b a dit:
			
		

> OK POUR LE COTE BAS DE GAMME CLASSIEUX! ON NE TROUVE RIEN DE COMPARABLE AU NIVEAU DESIGN DE L AUTRE COTE! MAIS POUR QQN DEJA HABITUE AU MAC UN PEU EVOLUE CA RESTE LIMITE! C'EST TOUT CE QUE JE VOULAIS DIRE. MAINTENANT SI CE MODELE AIDE DES MILLIERS DE GENS À SWITCHER ALORS...BRAVO APPLE!



tous ceux qui connaissent les macs évolués (qui ont de faibles cartes graphiques comparés aux pc également) ne pouvaient s'attendre à autre chose que cette carte graphique dans une machine de ce type.

on peut pas tout avoir.


----------



## Fulvio (11 Janvier 2005)

Ca vient de passer dans le flash de 21h, à l'instant ! Je sens le carton pour Apple, là, c'est énorme !


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh, non justement pas, le public visé est le switcher, qui possède déjà son clavier, sa souris et son écran.  Apple fait fort.



..public qui possède ecran et souris+clavier *usb* ...d'où le manque d'au moins un port supplémentaire...

bon, y aura des hub..


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

La plupart des claviers ont un port USB non?


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La plupart des claviers ont un port USB non?



ben non justement il ne me semble pas...en tout ca si je voulai prendre mon clavier logitech sans fil de mon PC...je ne pourrai pas car il n'en a pas! donc necéssité d'avoir un equipement rescent quand meme


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Ben bon dans le fond c'est quand meme une bonne idée, faut voir les retours dans les 2 prochains mois


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La plupart des claviers ont un port USB non?


absolument pas, du PS2. celui qui branche ca a son mac mini je le flingue ok ?


----------



## Krynn (11 Janvier 2005)

lol, qui se plein de 32Mo de carte graphique. J'en ai la moitié sur mon G4 et il tourne tres bien.

80% de la population ne savent meme pas ce qu'est une carte graphique !!!


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> par contre le coup d'un seul slot de ram, c'est un peu dur parce que avec 256 mo pour panther et bientot tiger c'est un peu juste même pour faire de la bureautique. Cela prend tant de place un slot de ram?



ah ça c'est pas bon du tout.

256Mo, c'est pas assez. Apple ne pouvait mettre plus pour ce prix, mais aurait pu faire en sorte qu'on puisse se démerder pour installer une barette supplémentaire soit nous même...


----------



## Pyranhaben (11 Janvier 2005)

Puis tout le monde la critique (la CG) mais c'est la même que celle du iBook et du eMac et tous ceux qui en ont peuvent nous confirmer que elle leur permet quand même de jouer raisonnablement non? J'pense que des jeux genre Warcraft FT ou Quake 3 voir UT2003 tourneront bien d'autant plus qu'elle est quand même accompagnée d'un G4 à 1,42 pour le haut de gamme.


----------



## Caligari (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh, non justement pas, le public visé est le switcher, qui possède déjà son clavier, sa souris et son écran..




Oui, mais je me demande comment le switcher va faire un Pomme + V (entre autre) avec son clavier PC sur le Mac mini !


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

attention krynn va nous repondre que 80% de la pop ne sait pas cu qu'est la RAM!


----------



## Zyrol (11 Janvier 2005)

On peut toujours changer la barrette existante, non


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je me demande comment le switcher va faire un Pomme + V (entre autre) avec son clavier PC sur le Mac mini !



ça faut demander à Steve...   :love: N'importe quel clavier il a dit...


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

N'importe quel clabier USB et Bluetooth si module


----------



## Caligari (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça faut demander à Steve...   :love: N'importe quel clavier il a dit...



En attendant, on va imaginer que Mac OS X possède des ressources cachées


----------



## yret (11 Janvier 2005)

Je pense qu'on va pouvoir se balader un peu partout avec ce joli mac mini (ça rime...) et qu'on pourra toujours se connecter à un écran au travail ou ailleurs avec clavier et souris...


----------



## noz (11 Janvier 2005)

par contre du coup, c'est historique, la barrette de ram de 512 en BTO sur l'apple store est au même prix que ce que l'on peut trouver "de marque" chez montgallet, macway ou shoppingpartner (ancien macpartner)... Pas mal non ?


----------



## Philito (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon réunir l'argent et en faire venir un des US jusqu'au Chili (il y a assez de surfers gringos qui passent par ici)..... cette machine est géniale, moi qui ai mon clavier français apple, ma souris deux boutons logitech et un écran, c'est la machine rêvée, la monter à 512 de ram seulement !

Maintenant les macs users sont à pleurer, cela va faire des années que tout le monde demande à corps et à cris un mac pas cher pour le grand public (que va devenir l'emac en tout cas...?) et voilà tout les pas contents pour le critiquer !!!! Quand sortira le powerbook G5, ils seront de nouveau tous là pour dire que un G5 2.5 Gh, c'est pas assez, qu'il n'y a que 2 slots de ram, que une est soudée.....

ralalalala, jamais contents !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça faut demander à Steve...   :love: N'importe quel clavier il a dit...



la merde sur les forums ! et vas-y du win-v, win-x, win-alt-p-r !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on va pouvoir se balader un peu partout avec ce joli mac mini (ça rime...) et qu'on pourra toujours se connecter à un écran au travail ou ailleurs avec clavier et souris...


clair tu le laisses tomber et judicieusement : ah ? mais il ne coute que 500$


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Après ma grande soeur qui a switcher pour un iMac G5, je crois que ma jeune soeur va être tentée par ce Mini Mac. Elle a déjà un écran, elle aura donc une super machine pour pas cher. 

C'est parce que ce ne serait pas raisonnable mais je m'achèterais bien ce MiniMac avec un 20' tellement il est beau.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Enfin franchement le design est génail


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après ma grande soeur qui a switcher pour un iMac G5, je crois que ma jeune soeur va être tentée par ce Mini Mac. Elle a déjà un écran, elle aura donc une super machine pour pas cher.
> 
> C'est parce que ce ne serait pas raisonnable mais je m'achèterais bien ce MiniMac avec un 20' tellement il est beau.



Tu es magnifique...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu es magnifique...  :love:


huh il parlait du mini-mac


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que ce ne serait pas raisonnable mais je m'achèterais bien ce MiniMac avec un 20' tellement il est beau.



mais enfin, ça sert à quoi d'être raisonnable?


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> huh il parlait du mini-mac



bien sûr, il faut l'excuser, il est sous le choc  :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

noz a dit:
			
		

> par contre du coup, c'est historique, la barrette de ram de 512 en BTO sur l'apple store est au même prix que ce que l'on peut trouver "de marque" chez montgallet, macway ou shoppingpartner (ancien macpartner)... Pas mal non ?


 En fait pas tant que ça : sur l'AppleStore on te fait payer le prix d'un barette de 512 pour la différence entre une de 512 et une de 256. :rateau:
Mais y a du progrès


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> huh il parlait du mini-mac



Oui et alors...  :love:


----------



## yret (11 Janvier 2005)

Ce mac mini est très beau et bien défini, c'est tout !
Pour avoir plus, il reste toujours l'emac, l'imac, le powermac et le xserve, pas mal non ?


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est que Apple présente quand meme une belle gamme variée


----------



## Apca (11 Janvier 2005)

Il possède un haut parleur !!! Pas besoin d'enceinte externe...


----------



## ederntal (11 Janvier 2005)

noz a dit:
			
		

> par contre du coup, c'est historique, la barrette de ram de 512 en BTO sur l'apple store est au même prix que ce que l'on peut trouver "de marque" chez montgallet, macway ou shoppingpartner (ancien macpartner)... Pas mal non ?



le prix pour passer de 256 à 512 est le prix d'une barrete de 512 de marque... c'est plutot ça non ? ;-)


m'enfin c'est pas super cher, c'est bien déjà!


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après ma grande soeur qui a switcher pour un iMac G5, je crois que ma jeune soeur va être tentée par ce Mini Mac. Elle a déjà un écran, elle aura donc une super machine pour pas cher.
> 
> C'est parce que ce ne serait pas raisonnable mais je m'achèterais bien ce MiniMac avec un 20' tellement il est beau.



Si en plus tu ajoute les enceintes créatures de JBL, ses copains/copines risquent de confondre lequel est l'UC


----------



## ederntal (11 Janvier 2005)

Et le bloc d'alimentation externe a l'air bien moins imposant que celui du cube


----------



## Zyrol (11 Janvier 2005)

La gamme est bouclée !!!


----------



## sergio (11 Janvier 2005)

Genial !!!!!!
Il s'agit vraiment de la Machine à Switcher !!!!!  
Apple vise clairement différents publics :
- les PCistes utilisateurs d'iPod...  qui ont depuis quelques temps une autre image d'apple et qui serait bien tenté d'avoir un ptit boitier tres design pour synchroniser leur iPod, leur APN, leur camescope DV et faire l'expérience d'un nouvel OS
- La famille : personnes + ou - agées qui se foutent de facon monumentales des performances et qui cherchent un ordinateur qui ne plante pas, permette de surfer en haut débit sur internet, faire du iWrite, faire de la photo, musique, video etc...  (mais surtout internet et traitement texte et compta perso)
- les ECOLES et les ENTREPRISES (PME, PMI) : on a une machine ssuper à petit prix pour une utilisation en réseau, et des applications bureautique classique ou applications un peu plus évoluées !! Pas besoin de graveur DVD en entreprise !!! regarder dans votre boite !! vous avez un graveur vous ?? une bete de course ??  Moi non... comme la majorité je pense... (sauf graphisme, etc...) !!! Et l'OS X est un argument extraordinaire !!  Pas de virus, pas de plantage, etc... 

La machine à Switcher assurément !!!!  Certe elle n'est pas parfaite !!! on aurait aimé une CG un peu plus puissante  (mais en realité elle est LARGEMENT suffisdante pour le public visé !!  Qd je vois ce que je peux deja faire avec mon iBook), deux slots de ram auraient vraiment été mieux, et une prise USB supplémentaire...

LE reste est parfait !!!!

LE prix vraiment abordable !! le design trop top, la compacité extra !!! (plus léger que mon iBook 12 pouces)

Vraiment j'espère que le Mac mini va connaire un succès digne de l'iPod !! lol

Si en plus les médias nationaux et internationnaux en parle en UNE  (france inter, etc...) ca va assurer une bonne campagne de pub !!! 

Vive Le Mac !!
Et faisons switcher en masse famille, amis, etc...


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Ah bon il y a un haut parleur intégré???


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2005)

Il est vraiment magnifique, ce petit bijou !
N'oublions pas qu'Apple a baissé le prix des souris et des claviers filaires (29¤ chacun c'est pas très élevé quand même pour un produit marqué de la pomme)
Voilà, félicitations Apple, que ça continue !!

MamaCass


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

J'ai vu quelques images du MacMini sans sa joli enveloppe... Est-ce que vous penser qu'on pourra changer soi même la barette de RAM?? Ca a pas l'air hyper évident d'enlever l'armure qui le protège...
 Photo de ce don je parle : http://images.apple.com/fr/macmini/images/designinsides20050111.jpg

 On voit bien la barette de RAM, mais le trucsera de savoir si le simple utilisateur pourra y accéder facilement (comme sur un iBook par exemple, où il y a même une documentation) ou alors s'il faudra passer par un AppleCenter.

 Et même chose pour le disque dur.... Parce qu'une fois la coque enlevé, on ne doit plus être loin du DD :rose: 

 EDIT: Quelqu'un a vu un bouton poser quelque part?.....


----------



## winnizkid (11 Janvier 2005)

Là ou je les trouve mesquins c'est dans leurs indications en bas de pages de présentation du MacMini:

Clavier, iPod mini, AirPort, Bluetooth, mains et PC vendus séparément.

Ils auraient quand meme pu fournir les mains avec !!!


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est comme le premier iMac c'était chaud pour y accéder


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Je me demande si je ne vais pas l'acheter pour aller avec ma future borne airoprt... En serveur de fichiers et hébergeur de site (impossible de partager itunes avec filevault).
Autrement, je songe sérieusement à faire switcher mes proches. Si je remplaçais l'UC PC 486 de mon père par un imac, ça irait ?


----------



## sergio (11 Janvier 2005)

A j'oubliais !!  Et lorsque l'on lit l'argumentaire de présentation du Mac mini, on voit que toute la stratégie d'Apple est vraiment de faire switcher le maximum de monde....  C'est la guerre à Crosoft et aux PC 
@+


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair qu'il vise les PCistes quand meme


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon il y a un haut parleur intégré???


un site de rumeur en parle : www.apple.com


----------



## Apca (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon il y a un haut parleur intégré???


 
Oui, regarde sur l'image là bas http://www.apple.com/befr/macmini/design.html tu verra sur la face qu'il y a un tout petit haut parleur.

Sinon dans les caractéristiques, c'est inscrit tout en dessou dans la rubrique audio !


----------



## cacolac (11 Janvier 2005)

1.32 kg c'est épatant !!! Enlevez l'écran d'un ibook et mettez le sur la balance ... 

A mon avis on risque de bientôt avoir de vrais portables


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair qu'il vise les PCistes quand meme


dommage que d'autres ne te visent pas


----------



## sergio (11 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si je ne vais pas l'acheter pour aller avec ma future borne airoprt... En serveur de fichiers et hébergeur de site (impossible de partager itunes avec filevault).
> Autrement, je songe sérieusement à faire switcher mes proches. Si je remplaçais l'UC PC 486 de mon père par un imac, ça irait ?



C'est clair c'est vraiment fait pour ca !!!
Moi vais faire la meme chose avec mon père !
Il ne maitrise pas du tout windows !! Il lui faut un Os simple, ergonomique, intuitif et une machine tres conformatble pour surfer et gerer photos !  C'est ce qui lui faut en lieu et place de l'athlon 900Mhz qu'il a...


Cette machine vise vraiment le marché de remplacement des vieux PC, ou des familles qui veulent une première machine pour acceder à l'explosion de l'internet Haut Débit, ou aux familles qui souhaitent une deuxième petite machine !!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

cacolac a dit:
			
		

> 1.32 kg c'est épatant !!! Enlevez l'écran d'un ibook et mettez le sur la balance ...
> 
> A mon avis on risque de bientôt avoir de vrais portables


ouais, rajoute une batterie un écran et hop un alubook


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

et comme piles y faut des quoi ?


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Tu as la machine qu'il lui faut avec le Mac mini


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

moi je pensais m'en payer une demi douzaine, comme dessous de verre.
:hips:


----------



## lel (11 Janvier 2005)

moi y a une question que je me pose: est ce que la coque sera retirable facilement sur ce nouveau Mac Mini. En effet, j'espere que ca ne sera pas comme sur le eMac ou il faut une cle speciale pour pouvoir ouvrir la bete.

Car pour rajouter de la RAM soit meme, mieux vaut que le bouzin s'ouvre facilement !

Et quel avenir pour le eMac ?

A+
Max


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu quelques images du MacMini sans sa joli enveloppe... Est-ce que vous penser qu'on pourra changer soi même la barette de RAM?? Ca a pas l'air hyper évident d'enlever l'armure qui le protège...
> Photo de ce don je parle : http://images.apple.com/fr/macmini/images/designinsides20050111.jpg
> 
> On voit bien la barette de RAM, mais le trucsera de savoir si le simple utilisateur pourra y accéder facilement (comme sur un iBook par exemple, où il y a même une documentation) ou alors s'il faudra passer par un AppleCenter.


Vu comme ça a n'a pas l'air bien dur 



			
				sergio a dit:
			
		

> Cette machine vise vraiment le marché de remplacement des vieux PC, ou des familles qui veulent une première machine pour acceder à l'explosion de l'internet Haut Débit, ou aux familles qui souhaitent une deuxième petite machine !!!


 D'ailleurs ils ont plutôt intérêt à avoir le haut débit vu qu'il n'y a pas de modem  (ce qui est je trouve une très bonne idée, il devraient faire pareil sur l'iMac)


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

Si un modo pouvait effacer ce message...


----------



## Caligari (11 Janvier 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Oui, regarde sur l'image là bas http://www.apple.com/befr/macmini/design.html tu verra sur la face qu'il y a un tout petit haut parleur.
> 
> Sinon dans les caractéristiques, c'est inscrit tout en dessou dans la rubrique audio !



On y apprend aussi que le Mac mini n'a pas d'entrée audio  sur cette page :

specs Mac Mini


----------



## babos (11 Janvier 2005)

Vu les descriptifs, c clairement la machine a switcher en masse 

http://www.apple.com/befr/macmini/design.html

De plus, Mac mini intègre un minuscule ventilateur tellement discret que vous n'avez vraiment aucune raison de vouloir le cacher sous votre bureau, comme votre vieux PC, pour épargner vos oreilles


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Si lencieux j'espere


----------



## Apca (11 Janvier 2005)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> On y apprend aussi que le Mac mini n'a pas d'entrée audio  sur cette page :
> 
> specs Mac Mini


 
Nann, qu'une sortie


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

En un mot comme en cent...BRAVO !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Si lencieux j'espere


Si pas con aussi


----------



## bebert (11 Janvier 2005)

babos a dit:
			
		

> c clairement la machine a switcher en masse



Dans 6 mois au moins...


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2005)

Ouai franchement je suis bluffé là !    

Entre un imac G5 et le mini imac, perso j'hésite pas une seconde, je prends le second, il est superbe et tellement ptit ! Un ptit TFT 17 avec et c'est parfait pour un budget light !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai franchement je suis bluffé là !
> 
> Entre un imac G5 et le mini imac, perso j'hésite pas une seconde, je prends le 1er, il est superbe et tellement ptit ! Un ptit TFT 17 avec et c'est parfait pour un budget light !


 C'était pas bien compliqué comme phrase, je suppose d'ailleurs que c'est toi qui l'avais faite, mais t'as quand-même réussi à te planter :love:


----------



## Apca (11 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas bien compliqué comme phrase, je suppose d'ailleurs que c'est toi qui l'avais faite, mais t'as quand-même réussi à te planter :love:


----------



## lel (11 Janvier 2005)

je sais pas si vous avez remarque, mais les pages consacrees au Mac mini sur le site Apple sont tres orientes vers les utilisateurs PC. Pas une phrase sans faire de comparasions avec les PC, pour mieux les ridiculiser et mettre en avant le produit Mac Mini. C'est nouveau ca chez Apple.

En tous les cas, il est clair que cette machine est veritablement tourne pour les switch !

A+
Max


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après ma grande soeur qui a switcher pour un iMac G5, je crois que ma jeune soeur va être tentée par ce Mini Mac. Elle a déjà un écran, elle aura donc une super machine pour pas cher.
> 
> C'est parce que ce ne serait pas raisonnable mais je m'achèterais bien ce MiniMac avec un 20' tellement il est beau.



salut Foguenne!
Certes ,Certes,cette machine est superbe,comme toujours !
elle est telement peu chere que moi aussi je l'ajouterai bien à la commande de mon Power Mac +20" ce printemps!  
mais soyons raisonnable,cette machine revient cher ,pour nous ,mac user exigents(du moins en temps que machine principale):il parait que le 1Go revient a 400euros! et un seul slot en plus!
si on prends le G4 1,42 et un DD de 80 ,je sias pas combien çà fait (apple store impossible a ouvrir chez moi) mais je suis sur qu'on arrive a au moins 1100 euros ,non?cher quand meme...
par contre pour le PCiste de base qui fait iPod,surf et mail ,qq photos,il peut prendre la config de base avec 256 Mo ,s'il a un écran et une souris,il n'a plus que le clavier USB a acheter ,soit 550 euros...
cette machine est pas pour nous ,mais clairement pour les Pcistes qui ont un iPod,et a mon avis préparer vous a voir du switch en masse ,c'est génial ce mac mini!


----------



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

une entree audio pour quoi faire ???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

J'adore la description dans "Graphisme"



			
				AppleStore a dit:
			
		

> Place aux jeux !
> 
> Essayez donc de jouer à Halo sur un PC bon marché ! Beaucoup disent qu'ils ne sont bons que pour les jeux 2D. Pourquoi ? Le processeur graphique Intel détourne la puissance du processeur central et vide littéralement la mémoire RAM du système. Pour atteindre les performances graphiques de Mac mini, vous n'avez d'autres solutions que d'acheter une carte supplémentaire. Or, certains PC peu chers n'ont même pas de connecteur libre pour vous permettre d'installer une carte supplémentaire.
> 
> Offrez à votre vie numérique la meilleure résolution ainsi que l'interface utilisateur graphique la plus aboutie, avec Mac mini.



Je veux pas dire mais je trouve que ça fait un peu publicité mensongère de sous-entendre que Halo tourne correctement sur une ATI 9200    
Et reprocher auc PCs peu chers de ne pas avoir de connecteur libre pour installer une nouvelle carte graphique sachant que dans le Mini la question ne se pose même pas c'est... c'est Apple :love:


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> si on prends le G4 1,42 et un DD de 80 ,je sias pas combien çà fait (apple store impossible a ouvrir chez moi) mais je suis sur qu'on arrive a au moins 1100 euros ,non?cher quand meme...


 563 euros sur le store éduc pour ce modèle, tu rajoute 75 euros pour 512 de RAM, 90 pour un graveur DVD (parce que pour acheter un sloat loading après, bonne chance) et ça fait pas si cher ; pas besion d'un giga de RAM


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas bien compliqué comme phrase, je suppose d'ailleurs que c'est toi qui l'avais faite, mais t'as quand-même réussi à te planter :love:



Va te faire mettre Darky !    Putain je l'ai relu 2 fois cette phrase en plus !  :rose:   




			
				Apca a dit:
			
		

>



Ouai tu peux rigoler toi, si on devait coller un à un tous tes posts foirés on pourrait faire un pont de la terre à la lune !  :rateau:


----------



## Apca (11 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai tu peux rigoler toi, si on devait coller un à un tous tes posts foirés on pourrait faire un pont de la terre à la lune ! :rateau:


 
 

Au moin on auraient facile pour aller sur la lune !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> une entree audio pour quoi faire ???


de la musique ?


----------



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

message a mon papa et a ma maman : voila je savais pas quoi vous offrir pour votre anniversaire de mariage et comme j'en ai marre de voir ce gros bouzin qui fait du boucan et ramasse la  poussiiere dans ma chambre quand je viens vous voir en vacances, j'ai decide de vous offri un macmini.
bisous je vous aime.
votre petit canard


----------



## Caligari (11 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> une entree audio pour quoi faire ???




Avec Garageband (livré avec le Mac mini), ça peut avoir une certaine utilité, par exemple ajouter une voix.


----------



## lel (11 Janvier 2005)

pas contre, y a un truc qui est vraiment, mais vraiment abuse: l'Apple Care !!! 199 euros, pour un produit qui en 499 !!!!

ils sont fous chez Apple des fois 

A+
Max


----------



## babos (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de la musique ?



l'USB sert à ça (t'achete un adaptateur analogique - USB)


----------



## lel (11 Janvier 2005)

iMic de chez Griffin il me semble


----------



## Caligari (11 Janvier 2005)

babos a dit:
			
		

> l'USB sert à ça (t'achete un adaptateur analogique - USB)



Oui, mais à force d'ajouter des choses au Mac mini, je me dis que je vais finalement m'acheter un iMac G5


----------



## lel (11 Janvier 2005)

ca, c'est clair... si tu rajoute, tout mis bout a bout, je suis pas sur que ca revienne pas au meme prix


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

babos a dit:
			
		

> l'USB sert à ça (t'achete un adaptateur analogique - USB)


cool ! ca existe depuis des années sur tout les ordis, mais non faut encore acheter un iMic (la puce audio est chere ...)


----------



## woulf (11 Janvier 2005)

noz a dit:
			
		

> par contre du coup, c'est historique, la barrette de ram de 512 en BTO sur l'apple store est au même prix que ce que l'on peut trouver "de marque" chez montgallet, macway ou shoppingpartner (ancien macpartner)... Pas mal non ?



euh non, +80 euros c'est le surcout pour passer de 256 à 512, dans le prix de départ les 256 sont sensés etre déjà inclus...
Dommage qu'il n'y ait qu'un seul slot, et qu'avec des options on arrive à près de 700 euros.


----------



## Pomme (11 Janvier 2005)

En tout cas,moi, ce mac mini il me plaît bien...et puis Apple qui vient mettre un bon coup de pied au C.. des PC ça c'est encore mieux!   d'ailleurs,je la trouve rudement en forme cette pomme en ce début d'année...   on a dit recemment que des constructeurs informatiques allaient "certainement" disparaitre,Apple voudrait-elle les aider à sortir du ring un peu plus vite encore?


----------



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de la musique ?



ben c'est une machine a switcher pas a faire de la musique...
t'en connais beaucoup des potentiels qui veulent un ordi pour "faire" de la musique ?
moi j'en connais qui veulent "faire" des courriers, des emails, aller sur internet, charger ses photos et faire des diaporamas le dimanche pour epater la famille et les amis, aller sur internet chercher une recette de claffoutis aux airelles..
ca c'est le profil familial du switcher. et ca c'est la machine qu'ils leur faut. qu'il n'y ai pas d'entree audio... je ne penses pas que ca gene.
va faire un tour a auchan ou carrefour un samedi apres-midi danzs le rayon informatique et mets toi derriere un vendeur juste pour ecouter les besoins des gens qui veulent acheter un ordi, ca va te surprendre (enfin surtout la bouze que le vendeur va leur refiler) de voir les reels besoins de monsieur tout le monde qui veut avoir un ordi a la maison parce que faut avoir un ordi a la maison.

et puis il porte bien son nom : mac mini, par la taille mais par ses capacites. si on veut plus de chose, ben la gamme mac maxi est la, l'emac (pour combien de temps ?) l'imac (ouais il a pas d'entree audio non plus...) et la gamme pro.

d'ailleurs si tu regarde la promo de garage band, il est vendu avec des powerbook, gamme pro donc. c'est dans une news je sais plus ou sur le site d'apple.

bref, tout ca pour dire, le mac mini n'a pas besoin d'entree audio.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, tu es vendu avec le Mac mini pour une utilisation familiale...a switcher


----------



## ederntal (11 Janvier 2005)

Garage band est aussi sur le mini car il est dans ilife qui est inclus dans toute la gamme grand public d'apple!


----------



## Caligari (11 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est une machine a switcher pas a faire de la musique...




Sauf que Apple vante les mérites du Mac mini pour profiter de iLife O5, livré avec cette machine. Or dans iLife 05, il y a bien Garageband qui est bien un logiciel pour faire de la musique


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est une machine a switcher pas a faire de la musique...
> t'en connais beaucoup des potentiels qui veulent un ordi pour "faire" de la musique ?
> moi j'en connais qui veulent "faire" des courriers, des emails, aller sur internet, charger ses photos et faire des diaporamas le dimanche pour epater la famille et les amis, aller sur internet chercher une recette de claffoutis aux airelles..
> ca c'est le profil familial du switcher. et ca c'est la machine qu'ils leur faut. qu'il n'y ai pas d'entree audio... je ne penses pas que ca gene.
> ...


Alors pourquoi Apple donne garageband avec ? cette absence de line-in je la trouve mesquine car c'est une techno vraiment pas cher, c'est tout.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> bref, tout ca pour dire, le mac mini n'a pas besoin d'entree audio.


Complètement pas d'accord  Si il y a GarageBand de fournit avec (et il l'est), c'est qu'on doit pouvoir faire joujou avec ce logiciel... Donc pourquoi pas avoir une entrée audio?
 Comme le dit super moquette, c'est pas tout nouveau les entrées audio.
 Un exemple simple, un étudiant décide de s'acheter ce mini mac pour son prix attractif, mais ce jeune fais de la zk dans un groupe. Bah il doit acheter uin micro supplémentaire! Dommage...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> salut Foguenne!
> Certes ,Certes,cette machine est superbe,comme toujours !
> elle est telement peu chere que moi aussi je l'ajouterai bien à la commande de mon Power Mac +20" ce printemps!
> mais soyons raisonnable,cette machine revient cher ,pour nous ,mac user exigents(du moins en temps que machine principale):il parait que le 1Go revient a 400euros! et un seul slot en plus!
> ...



Tout à fait, ma soeur ne fait pas de vidéo, elle n'a pas besoin d'un graveur dvd. 512 de ram lui suffise, elle doit juste rajouter la carte airport et un clavier plus souris (avec fil, ce sera bien) j'arrive à 735,99 euros.   c'est quand même génial pour une petite machine superbe, certainement silencieuse.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> *Garage band* est aussi sur le mini car il est dans ilife qui est inclus dans toute la gamme grand public d'apple!





			
				Caligari a dit:
			
		

> sauf que Apple vante les mérites du Mac mini pour profiter de iLife O5. Or dans iLife 05, il y a bien *Garageband* qui est bien un logiciel pour faire de la musique





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi Apple donne *garageband* avec ? cette absence de line-in je la trouve mesquine car c'est une techno vraiment pas cher, c'est tout.





			
				Eddy a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a *GarageBand* de fournit avec (et il l'est), c'est qu'on doit pouvoir faire joujou avec ce logiciel... Donc pourquoi pas avoir une entrée audio?


 


 EDIT: Et tous en même temps niveau timing ces posts


----------



## sergio (11 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Vu comme ça a n'a pas l'air bien dur
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs ils ont plutôt intérêt à avoir le haut débit vu qu'il n'y a pas de modem  (ce qui est je trouve une très bonne idée, il devraient faire pareil sur l'iMac)



Mais si y a un modem 56K par default


----------



## woulf (11 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs si tu regarde la promo de garage band, il est vendu avec des powerbook, gamme pro donc. c'est dans une news je sais plus ou sur le site d'apple.



Garageband fait partie de ilife, livré avec tous les mac, non ?


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2005)

ouais et puis pour skype c'est bien pratique une entrée son, bon d'accord tu peux d'acheter un micro usb ou l'imic mais quand même dommage... sinon quelqu'un a cité le fait qu'il faudrait passer par un revendeur agréer pour changer la ram, d'autres infos? car pour moi c'est vraiment ce qu'il ya de plus pénalisant sur ce petit bijoux pas cher


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, ma soeur ne fait pas de vidéo, elle n'a pas besoin d'un graveur dvd. 512 de ram lui suffise, elle doit juste rajouter la carte airport et un clavier plus souris (avec fil, ce sera bien) j'arrive à 735,99 euros.   c'est quand même génial pour une petite machine superbe, certainement silencieuse.



elle a un écran déjà?
le quel ?
c'est important d'avoir un bel écran LCD avec ce mac mini...
par contre ,je vois pas trop l'interet de prendre le 20" apple avec ...
autant prendre un iMac G5 ...
cela dit ,avec un écran samsung 17" LCD  a 499 euros,je trouve que çà irait bien avec !
donc 1200 et qq euros ,ta config avec cet écran...
soit presque l'iMac G5 17" ,qui lui a une dalle pourrie,comparé au samsung qui vient de sortir...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle a un écran déjà?
> le quel ?
> c'est important d'avoir un bel écran LCD avec ce mac mini...
> par contre ,je vois pas trop l'interet de prendre le 20" apple avec ...
> ...


bien. ce mac force au bel écran, et cher. on fait tous les calculs qui nous intéresse. mais faut pas déconner non plus.


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle a un écran déjà?
> le quel ?
> c'est important d'avoir un bel écran LCD avec ce mac mini...
> par contre ,je vois pas trop l'interet de prendre le 20" apple avec ...
> ...


 Mais qui lui est un G5 avec presque une vraie carte 3D, un clavier, une souris, deux slots pour la RAM... 
Je ne pense pas que le mac mini s'adresse à des personnes qui ont plus de mille euros à mettre dans un machine.


----------



## Caligari (11 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> moi j'en connais qui veulent "faire" des courriers, des emails, aller sur internet, charger ses photos et faire des diaporamas le dimanche pour epater la famille et les amis, aller sur internet chercher une recette de claffoutis aux airelles..
> ca c'est le profil familial du switcher. et ca c'est la machine qu'ils leur faut



Oui, mais c'est le profil de la famille sans enfants. Parce que les enfants, ils veulent aussi jouer.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle a un écran déjà?
> le quel ?
> c'est important d'avoir un bel écran LCD avec ce mac mini...
> par contre ,je vois pas trop l'interet de prendre le 20" apple avec ...
> ...



Je ne sais pas ce que c'est son écran mais bon, le but c'est qu'elle ne doive pas le changer histoire de ne pas trop dépenser. Elle a d'autre priorité que moi et l'ordi ne fait pas partie de celle-ci.


----------



## Manuko (11 Janvier 2005)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est le profil de la famille sans enfants. Parce que les enfants, ils veulent aussi jouer.



Peuh !
Avec l'économie faite sur le Mac, tu leur payes un XBox. Sinon qui vas soutenir Bilou dans l'avenir


----------



## ToMacLaumax (11 Janvier 2005)

et hop tout le monde en parle et on va encore en reparler 
skynet.be


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Quelqu'un avait dit avoir vu une news sur ces nouveaux Mac Mini (et autre ipod) dans un journal TV. C'était quelle chaine??


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2005)

On n'a pas fini d'en parler, ça c'est sûr !!!

Vous pensez qu'il y aura des pubs télé ?
Parce que pour le nouvel imac y'avait pas eu des pubs !!!
(j'adore la pub)

Bisous et VIVA EL MAC !
MamaCass


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2005)

A la radio, je crois, France Inter


----------



## sergio (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un avait dit avoir vu une news sur ces nouveaux Mac Mini (et autre ipod) dans un journal TV. C'était quelle chaine??



Je ne sais pas, en tout cas ai lu ici que France Inter en avait parlé dans son flash info de 21h !!
Espere que l'on va en parler en masse dans les  medias


----------



## pickwick (11 Janvier 2005)

en tout cas il est impossible d'acceder à la commande..... le store est complétementg bloqué, c'est la ruée !!!!


----------



## lvme (11 Janvier 2005)

arreter d'en faire une machine de vieux   (sur 8 pages => 5 papas, et 3 mamans)


----------



## sergio (11 Janvier 2005)

lvme a dit:
			
		

> arreter d'en faire une machine de vieux   (sur 8 pages => 5 papas, et 3 mamans)



Oui tu as raison lol
Mais il concerne tout de meme un publique tres tournée famille, ou alors de jeunes étudiants qui ne sont pas gamer, et les ptits branchés PCistes qui possèdent un iPod !!


----------



## izbad (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous !! grande nouvelle...je switche !!!! je quitte mon vieux pc bruyant (sous linux faut pas déconner windows est trop merdique) j'espère juste ne pas l'attendre trop longtemps...j'ai cru comprendre que parfois les délais étaient...longs !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

izbad a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !! grande nouvelle...je switche !!!! je quitte mon vieux pc bruyant (sous linux faut pas déconner windows est trop merdique) j'espère juste ne pas l'attendre trop longtemps...j'ai cru comprendre que parfois les délais étaient...longs !


tiens toi tu réfléchis, welcome  :love:


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

woua super comme machine

 1 seul slot de ram

 pas d'airport ni de BT en standard

 je viens de simuler la config de base sans rajouter de ram mais en ajoutant juste BT et AE, ca donne 627¤ 

 et comme 256 Mo de ram, c'est de la daube, allez, on change on met 512, ca fait 707¤

 et si on change le DD pour du 80 Go, ca fait 757¤

 bravo apple !


 en gros t'achetes la config de base a 499, t'as que dalle

 ils auraient pu offrir le BT et l'AE en standard

 pareil, pour ce que ca coute un graveur de dvd de nos jours... 

 que de la poudre aux yeux !


----------



## Krstv (11 Janvier 2005)

Trop la classe ce petit mac. J'ai presque envie de me l'acheter juste pour faire beau sur la table basse.


----------



## Gloubi99 (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,
Est-ce que s'est moi qui est mal lu ou bien *il n'y a pas d'entrée audio*  
On fait comment si on veut utiliser iChat AV ???


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> woua super comme machine
> 1 seul slot de ram
> pas d'airport ni de BT en standard
> je viens de simuler la config de base sans rajouter de ram mais en ajoutant juste BT et AE, ca donne 627¤
> ...


 
 Pour la RAM, ne jamais l'acheter sur AppleStore pour la payer un prix raisonnable dans le commerce


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> woua super comme machine
> 
> 1 seul slot de ram
> 
> ...



va troller ailleurs! :rateau:


----------



## pickwick (11 Janvier 2005)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Est-ce que s'est moi qui est mal lu ou bien *il n'y a pas d'entrée audio*
> On fait comment si on veut utiliser iChat AV ???



on utilise la webcam d'apple;


----------



## Skippy (11 Janvier 2005)

un hub usb 2, 4 ports, coûte 18 ¤....
entre 2 ou 3 ports...


----------



## Skippy (11 Janvier 2005)

que pensez-vous de l'avenir du eMac ???


----------



## Manuko (11 Janvier 2005)

Pas de micro, que 2 USB, la vidéo qui traîne...

Je vous trouve gonflé !

Apple remplace la *hauteur* d'un ordinateur, par une *épaisseur* avec prix super compacté.


Chez mes parents, c'est iMac Bondi blue. On l'avait pas encore changé à cause du look *hôpital* des iMac. cette fois-ci, une bonne bande de scotch et la machine sera planquée sous le bureau.   
Leur berote fait déjà tourner Panther, alors quand on voit la différence qu'ils vont se taper, c'est pas les perfs de la carte graphique qui va les gêner.

Dans le même goût, je crois qu'on est encore nombreux à rouler sur de l'iMac G3. Alors un MacMini + un écran, c'est peu de frais pour un énorme gain. C'est clair que je ne suis pas un hardcore gamer, ni à la maison, ni au bureau de l'association.


Pour le Micro, il y'a déjà le iMic. Pour l'USB, prévoir un clavier qui fait hub, et la souris est branché.
Et puis, étant donné le tarif mini, quitte à rajouter une machine dans la maison, pourquoi ne pas s'équiper AirPort/Bluetooth ?

Comme à l'arrivée de l'USB avec le Bondi Blue, les périphériques vont se develloper :
Clavier, souris et pavé numérique (façon DiNovo Logitech),
Micro façon oreillette bluetooth (iChat et maintenant Skype sont déjà compatible),
Imprimante Wi-Fi (IP4000R Canon)
Bornes AirPort Express serveur d'impression


Mais quand même, il vraiment mignon ce Mac mini.
Tellement petit, qu'ils ont même pas pû y mettre un ventilateur !!
 Ah bein... c'est pour ça que j'ai toujours mon iMac G3 500


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Skippy a dit:
			
		

> que pensez-vous de l'avenir du eMac ???


 Moi j'suis super étonné qu'Apple ne l'ait pas réactulisé. Parce que il a toujours un écran CRT
 Les gens maintenant ont de plus en plus des écran LCD et donc vont se pencher vers le mac mini


----------



## Gloubi99 (11 Janvier 2005)

pickwick a dit:
			
		

> on utilise la webcam d'apple;



Ok, merci !
...et si on ne veut pas utiliser la webcam d'Apple, est-ce que les webcam d'autres fabricants intègre également un micro ?


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

>woua super comme machine
> 1 seul slot de ram
 et alors ?

> pas d'airport ni de BT en standard
 et alors ?

> et comme 256 Mo de ram, c'est de la daube, allez, on change on met 512, ca fait 707¤
 ça fait des siècles qu'on dit que la ram chez apple c'est cher, un peti tour sur le forum switch peut être?

> en gros t'achetes la config de base a 499, t'as que dalle
> pareil, pour ce que ca coute un graveur de dvd de nos jours... 
> que de la poudre aux yeux !
c'est une offre d'entrée de gamme et tu veux un produit qui ne l'est pas  :mouais: 

et puis tant qu'a poster utile, une autre utilisation que je vous propose
tu as deux ou trois endroits ou tu dois bosser, tu as tes écrans et clavier, bref tu n'as qu'a débranchertn mini mac et hip hop c'est partit :king:, a 500 euros/dollars moi je dis oui :love:


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la RAM, ne jamais l'acheter sur AppleStore pour la payer un prix raisonnable dans le commerce


 sauf qu'il y un doute sur l'accessibilité du slot (unique ...) : Apple indique que seul un Centre de Maintenance Agréé peut effectuer le changement.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

pour le problème d'usb
 cher cami Bruxelles, le clavier Apple avec fil coûte 29¤
 Ce qui n'est pas énorme
 Avec ça on a encore un USB1.1 et un 2.2 classe non ?
 et en plus on a droit aux touches "pomme"


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> sauf qu'il y un doute sur l'accessibilité du slot (unique ...) : Apple indique que seul un Centre de Maintenance Agréé peut effectuer le changement.


 
 ce qui voudrait dire que l'on perd la garantie si on fait l'échange soit même 

 sinon, si comme je l'espère c'est une machine à switcher, on va s'amuser à expliquer au nouveaux macusers à utiliser la touche pomme sur leur vieux clavier de pc  d'ailleurs comment fait on ?


----------



## El Juli (11 Janvier 2005)

Hum, moi qui viens de m'offrir un iBook, je serais bien tenté de virer aussi ma vilaine tour PC pour cette minuscule merveille. Pour l'instant, c'est évidemment Panther qui est fourni avec. Peut-être faut-il attendre que Tiger sorte, histoire de le récupérer par la même occasion ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> sauf qu'il y un doute sur l'accessibilité du slot (unique ...) : Apple indique que seul un Centre de Maintenance Agréé peut effectuer le changement.


Où t'a trouvé l'info.. Je la cherchais justement


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> sauf qu'il y un doute sur l'accessibilité du slot (unique ...) : Apple indique que seul un Centre de Maintenance Agréé peut effectuer le changement.



Ah ouai.. quand même, c'est un gros hic là   :mouais: 

Il est tellement superbe ce mini mac que j'aurais bien envie de me le prendre sauf que je ne pourrais pas me contenter de 512 mo de ram, donc ça voudrait dire payer le prix fort de 400 euros sur l'apple store pour avoir 1 go de ram alors qu'on peut les avoir pour 250 euros ailleurs...

Je garde mon ENORME PM !


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci !
> ...et si on ne veut pas utiliser la webcam d'Apple, est-ce que les webcam d'autres fabricants intègre également un micro ?



La majorité des WebCAM sont équipés de micro, même ceux en USB 1... Perso, j'ai un Philips USB 1, ça marche sans problème avec iChat


----------



## vonstroheim2 (11 Janvier 2005)

El Juli a dit:
			
		

> Hum, moi qui viens de m'offrir un iBook, je serais bien tenté de virer aussi ma vilaine tour PC pour cette minuscule merveille. Pour l'instant, c'est évidemment Panther qui est fourni avec. Peut-être faut-il attendre que Tiger sorte, histoire de le récupérer par la même occasion ?


C'est sûr que dans l'optique de l'achat de Tiger, ça peut être intéressant de prendre un imac mini.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (12 Janvier 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> ce qui voudrait dire que l'on perd la garantie si on fait l'échange soit même
> 
> sinon, si comme je l'espère c'est une machine à switcher, on va s'amuser à expliquer au nouveaux macusers à utiliser la touche pomme sur leur vieux clavier de pc  d'ailleurs comment fait on ?




Perso sur mon logitech j'ai aussi bien la touche "pomme" que la touche "windows"....


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh, non justement pas, le public visé est le switcher, qui possède déjà son clavier, sa souris et son écran.  Apple fait fort.


 
 Ok mais dans ce cas là, il faudrait que son ancien truc soit très ancien ou que le switcheur soit ignorant de ce qui existe en informatique, parce que s'il veut oublier son Shuttle, qu'il avait l'habitude de slots PCI ou s'il avait mis 512 mo de ram...Certes il reste le design...
 J'ai un peu l'impression que c'est le Mac "pour avoir un mac" , parce qu'en 2005, c'est un peu has been les spécifications techniques.

   Mais bon le prix est forcément un atout incontestable...pour du Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

vonstroheim2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que dans l'optique de l'achat de Tiger, ça peut être intéressant de prendre un imac mini.


Le MacMini avec ses spéc actuelles perettrait de faire tourner Tiger a fond? J'avais lu que l'iBook ne le pourrait pas pour certaines fonctionnalités. Et comme iBook et MacMini ont des conf très proche..


----------



## Caligari (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Le MacMini avec ses spéc actuelles perettrait de faire tourner Tiger a fond? J'avais lu que l'iBook ne le pourrait pas pour certaines fonctionnalités. Et comme iBook et MacMini ont des conf très proche..



la technologie CoreImage n'est pas supportée par la carte graphique du Mac mini


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Où t'a trouvé l'info.. Je la cherchais justement


 ici (en bas de la page, c'est souvent là qu'il faut lire  ) :
http://www.apple.com/fr/macmini/specs.html


----------



## Gloubi99 (12 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> La majorité des WebCAM sont équipés de micro, même ceux en USB 1... Perso, j'ai un Philips USB 1, ça marche sans problème avec iChat


Ok, et pour les webcam FireWire ?
Est-ce que des hub FireWire ça existe ?
Est-ce que ça fonctionne bien ?

D'avance merci !


----------



## ederntal (12 Janvier 2005)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, et pour les webcam FireWire ?
> Est-ce que des hub FireWire ça existe ?
> Est-ce que ça fonctionne bien ?
> 
> D'avance merci !


triple oui


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Janvier 2005)

le FireWire étant chaînable (une soixantaine de périphériques), il est rare qu'on ait besoin d'un hub.


----------



## HCl (12 Janvier 2005)

Je suis fan !
Fan, fan, fan.
Steevy m'a fait un beau cadeau d'anniversaire 
Je vais certainement me laisser tenter.
A l'origine, je souhaitais en faire un bete serveur (dc. config de base).
Mais je vais surement booster un peu :
1,25GHz / 512 / 80Go / AE+BT / Superdrive
Une petite nuit pour y reflechir


----------



## Gloubi99 (12 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Gloubi99 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MERCI !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ici (en bas de la page, c'est souvent là qu'il faut lire  ) :
> http://www.apple.com/fr/macmini/specs.html


Merci  Bien vu fallait cherché très très bas.. Bon, faudra voir la bête mais ça doit être faisable par soi-même.. (on arrive bien à changer les DD des iBook  )  Reste le problème de la garantie du coup. C'est un peu dommage pour celui ou celle qui voulait mettre 1Go de Ram à pas cher ça


----------



## ederntal (12 Janvier 2005)

Pour contre dire je sais plus qui le mac mini a un modem!


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> cette machine est pas pour nous ,mais clairement pour les Pcistes qui ont un iPod,et a mon avis préparer vous a voir du switch en masse ,c'est génial ce mac mini!


 
 Crois tu qu'un "Pciste" qui possède un walkman à 400¤, n'a pas déjà une bête de course pour faire tourner Half Life 2 ?


----------



## Gloubi99 (12 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> le FireWire étant chaînable (une soixantaine de périphériques), il est rare qu'on ait besoin d'un hub.


Ah bon comme le SCSI ?
Sur les périphériques FireWire j'ai jamais vu 2 connecteurs, 1 pour le câble venant du Mac et l'autre allant vers le périf. suivant...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Pour contre dire je sais plus qui le mac mini a un modem!


C'était Dark Templar.. Il doit être déçu maintenant  (je ne vois pas non plus l'intéret du modem d'ailleurs.. mais ça sert surement à des personnes vu qu'ils l'ont laissé)


----------



## Caligari (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Crois tu qu'un "Pciste" qui possède un walkman à 400¤, n'a pas déjà une bête de course pour faire tourner Half Life 2 ?




J'ajouterais que les personnes autour de moi qui ont acheté un PC abordable récemment ont eu en standard 512 Mo de RAM et une carte graphique de 128 Mo. Je veux bien essayer de les convaincre de passer sur Mac mini avec 256 Mo de RAM et 32 Mo de VRAM, même pour un peu moins cher que leur tour PC et en gardant l'écran, mais j'ai bien peur de manquer quand même d'arguments sur le côté hardware 

Ils sont tous convaincus de la qualité logiciels Apple mais il regrettent tous aussi les configurations des machines grand public qui freinent leur switch éventuel. Et c'est pas faute d'essayer de les convaincre !


----------



## macaml (12 Janvier 2005)

moi, je pense que la majorité des PC sont complétement surdimensionné
avec l'utilisation de 99% des gens, seul la taille du disque dur est un point
vraiment iimportant... c'est mon avis bien sûr


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon comme le SCSI ?
> Sur les périphériques FireWire j'ai jamais vu 2 connecteurs, 1 pour le câble venant du Mac et l'autre allant vers le périf. suivant...



Bon Gloubi, tu vois ce périph. Firewire ? ... ok, tu vois là derriére ?... ok ... un... un connecteur firewire ... biennnn... maintenant souléve l'autre paupiére... voilaaaa... héhé magique, un 2ém connecteur juste à coté...    

Bon sinon, moi j'en veux 1 de Mini Mac... bon qu'est ce que je vais prendre comme écran ??...


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais que les personnes autour de moi qui ont acheté un PC abordable récemment ont eu en standard 512 Mo de RAM et une carte graphique de 128 Mo. Je veux bien essayer de les convaincre de passer sur Mac mini avec 256 Mo de RAM et 32 Mo de VRAM, même pour un peu moins cher que leur tour PC et en gardant l'écran, mais j'ai bien peur de manquer quand même d'arguments sur le côté hardware
> 
> Ils sont tous convaincus de la qualité logiciels Apple mais il regrettent tous aussi les configurations des machines grand public qui freinent leur switch éventuel. Et c'est pas faute d'essayer de les convaincre !



Bah mets le mac mini à côté de la tour et c'est déjà un gros argument, pas seulement esthétique mais pour l'encombrement aussi. C'est clair que ceux qui ont acheté un PC récent ne sont pas la cible, ils doivent content avec leur CG à 128 mo, pour envoyer des mails c'est trop puissants !   
Pour les 512 mo de ram, suffit de rajouter 80 euros sur le store, ouai c'est cher mais bon ça va.

Après si OSX n'est pas un argument à lui tout seul ! (pas de virus !)    
Si ils sont content avec Windoz, laisse les tranquille après tout, c'est pas bien grave.

Par contre mes beaux parents veulent un ordi, j'allais les orienter vers un emac, un ibook, ou un Imac, maintenant je vais hésiter je crois, le mini mac est génial pour des gens comme eux, ils veulent brancher leur APN, imprimer de temps en temps, faire un peu de courrier, surfer, écrire des mails, le mini mac est idéal.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

Je reposte la remarque que j'ai pu lire ce soir car je la trouve très pertinente. Sans doute qu'Apple a prévu le coup, mais j'aimerais des précisions.

Ce Mac est paraît-il compatible avec tous les claviers USB, bien. Mais cela va-t-il se passer pour faire un Pomme-C, Pomme-V, eject, etc. sur un clavier... créé pour Windows? La touche Windows fera office de touche Commande/Pomme?


----------



## Caligari (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que ceux qui ont acheté un PC récent ne sont pas la cible, ils doivent content avec leur CG à 128 mo, pour envoyer des mails c'est trop puissants !



Oui, justement, je me demande quelle est la cible. Sinon, leurs enfants sont assez contents apparemment de pouvoir utiliser les 128 M0 de la CG pour jouer (oui, je sais, on va me refaire le coup de la console de jeu mais je n'y peux rien si c'est un critère pour l'achat d'un ordinateur)


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Par contre mes beaux parents veulent un ordi, j'allais les orienter vers un emac, un ibook, ou un Imac, maintenant je vais hésiter je crois, le mini mac est génial pour des gens comme eux, ils veulent brancher leur APN, imprimer de temps en temps, faire un peu de courrier, surfer, écrire des mails, le mini mac est idéal.


 
 Les gars à vous lire, on croirait que ce MacMini est une machine pour vieillards ou pour gonzesses  (mon père, ma soeur, ma grandmère...)


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je reposte la remarque que j'ai pu lire ce soir car je la trouve très pertinente. Sans doute qu'Apple a prévu le coup, mais j'aimerais des précisions.
> 
> Ce Mac est paraît-il compatible avec tous les claviers USB, bien. Mais cela va-t-il se passer pour faire un Pomme-C, Pomme-V, eject, etc. sur un clavier... créé pour Windows? La touche Windows fera office de touche Commande/Pomme?


 
 bah vous avez jamais essayé Ctrl+C Ctrl+V etc...??


----------



## Delgesu (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ils veulent brancher leur APN, imprimer de temps en temps, faire un peu de courrier, surfer, écrire des mails....



Comme 95% des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs finalement. Ce Mac mini est loin d'être une machine peu puissante. Les ordis sont surdimmensionnés AMHA. Le mien est un (aujourd'hui) modeste G4 1 ghz, et en plus je fais un peu de retouche photo, j'écoute beaucoup de musique, je fais des jeux (eh oui...), du traitement sonore, j'utilise Reason (pas très gourmand, mais quand même !). Toujours la même discussion. Disons qu'un G5 me permettrait de "rester dans le vent" pour pouvoir éventuellement faire tourner Logic. J'ai l'impression que le G4 a encore quelques beaux jours devant lui, disons 1 an et demi.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> bah vous avez jamais essayé Ctrl+C Ctrl+V etc...??



Espérons que ça soit ça.  Les claviers Mac ont plein de touches et combinaisons bien spécifiques.


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Oui, justement, je me demande quelle est la cible. Sinon, leurs enfants sont assez contents apparemment de pouvoir utiliser les 128 M0 de la CG pour jouer (oui, je sais, on va me refaire le coup de la console de jeu mais je n'y peux rien si c'est un critère pour l'achat d'un ordinateur)



La cible ? Elle est énorme à mon avis. Tous les couples sans enfants, vieux ou jeunes, tous ceux qui ont une machine de bureau qui n'est pas destinée à être utilisé par les gosses, tous les jeunes qui n'ont que faire du carte graphique, étudiants et autre, j'en croise bcp plus souvent que des gamers (je dis pas qu'ils sont majoritaires loin de là mais ils sont nombreux tout de même), tout le monde est ciblé sauf les gamers et les pros, donc ça ratisse très large à mon avis. Un ordi si peu encombrant et si beau c'est un argument à lui tout seul.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2005)

Oui faut arreter de déconner, le mac mini est plus puissant que celui que j'ai au boulot ! (infographie)
Faut arreter aussi de le rabaisser, il vient à peine de naitre et déjà critiquer, pour 500¤ c'est de la balle, j'ai un ibook payé 3 fois plus cher, moins d'un an et moins puissant ! (bon ok j'ai l'ecran mais bon quand même) 

Je trouve qu'apple a fait énormement de prouesses pour arriver à un prix si bas.
Faut être objectif quand même

Voilà, je m'en vais vite avant de me faire taper dessus !
MamaCass


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Les gars à vous lire, on croirait que ce MacMini est une machine pour vieillards ou pour gonzesses  (mon père, ma soeur, ma grandmère...)



Ouai c'est bien résumé et ça fait du monde !  :love:


----------



## Yanne (12 Janvier 2005)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> la technologie CoreImage n'est pas supportée par la carte graphique du Mac mini


Cette remarque me semble hyperpertinente: on lance un modèle qui dans trois mois sera rendu obsolète par nouvel OS? Non, mais, c'est quoi ce bintz?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Cette remarque me semble hyperpertinente: on lance un modèle qui dans trois mois sera rendu obsolète par nouvel OS? Non, mais, c'est quoi ce bintz?



Non pas obsolète, mais certaines technologies de Tiger ne fonctionneront pas pleinement avec ce Mac. Mais, c'est une affaire à suivre, Tiger n'était pas encore sorti.


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Espérons que ça soit ça.  Les claviers Mac ont plein de touches et combinaisons bien spécifiques.


 
 Bah je confirme, sur l'iMac G4 d'un pote avec un clavier Logitech...(quoique c'était samedi matin après une soirée bien arosée)


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Oui faut arreter de déconner, le mac mini est plus puissant que celui que j'ai au boulot ! (infographie)
> Faut arreter aussi de le rabaisser, il vient à peine de naitre et déjà critiquer, pour 500¤ c'est de la balle, j'ai un ibook payé 3 fois plus cher, moins d'un an et moins puissant ! (bon ok j'ai l'ecran mais bon quand même)
> 
> Je trouve qu'apple a fait énormement de prouesses pour arriver à un prix si bas.
> ...



C'est clair, on pourrait l'utiliser facile en machine pro, le seul hic c'est la ram, on peut pas se contenter des 512 de l'apple store et les 1 go sont trop chers. Pour avoir lu un de tes post tout à l'heure, tu disais bosser avec 128 mo de ram, alors avec OS9 ok passons même si c'est peu la misère quand même, mais pas avec OSX. Bien sûr on peut tout faire avec un ptit mac, mais on peut le faire 4 à 20 fois plus vite avec un mac + costaud.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2005)

En effet mea culpa, mac os 9

(je pars vite me cacher) mais bon....


----------



## Caligari (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La cible ? Elle est énorme à mon avis. Tous les couples sans enfants, vieux ou jeunes, tous ceux qui ont une machine de bureau qui n'est pas destinée à être utilisé par les gosses, tous les jeunes qui n'ont que faire du carte graphique, étudiants et autre, j'en croise bcp plus souvent que des gamers (je dis pas qu'ils sont majoritaires loin de là mais ils sont nombreux tout de même), tout le monde est ciblé sauf les gamers et les pros, donc ça ratisse très large à mon avis. Un ordi si peu encombrant et si beau c'est un argument à lui tout seul.



Allez, pour rigoler :  dans ce cas je me demande pourquoi Apple ne commercialise plus le Mac Classic     Ca devrait suffire pour ce public, non ?


----------



## macbob (12 Janvier 2005)

Vous avez tous un peu raison, je pense que le mac mini est pensé comme le ipod... comme une machine qui vas évoluer. En fait c'est un pur produit marketing (donc destiné au grand public et par conséquent aux pcistes puisqu'ils représentent 90% du marché) qui se décrit, par sa forme et ses fonctions comme une plateforme de loisirs numériques de salon, presque comme une super PS2 de luxe. Il faut aussi remarquer l'emballage, avec une poignée... à prendre sur le rayonnage. Pour peu ils nous vendrons le parfun "Apple Power" ou un truc du genre ! Probablement que si la sauce prends, ils en ferons des déclinaisons avec plus de Ram, plus de VRam, entrée micro et 2 ports USB de + (franchement ça doit pas être très compliqué tout de même et pas couter si cher, en fait si ils voulaient vraiment économiser des sous, ils avaient qu'à mettre un type de Ram moin cher et en mettre plus, pour la carte graphique c'est juste aussi, même pour une machine de salon vu ce qui se fait sur les iBooks...).
Mais les linitations de l'objet semblent inscrites dans le concepte même d'un achat coup de c½ur pour un objet un peu à part. Pour ce qui est du prix, je pense qu'il se situe au deça d'un certain seuil acceptable pour un ordinateur pour monsieur tout le monde. Et il est clair que les accessoires sont "accessoires" dans leurs prix aussi... psychologiquement parlant pour le consommateur de base (quannt je pense ce que j'ai dépensé pour ma PS2 avec un manette, un télécommande et une carte mémoir en plus et ce qui était inscrit sur l'offre du magasin, il y avair une grosse différence...)

Ce qui est évident c'est que ce que nous vend Apple aujourd'hui, c'est le concept du Mac Mini et pas encore la gamme de Mac Mini.

Un petit regrêt pour ma part, je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi il n'est pas veendu avec la mêm alimentation que les PowerBooks/iBooks ???


----------



## nicoNR (12 Janvier 2005)

Et hop, j'espérais qu'il sorte, la vola enfin la raison pour faire switcher le padre et pq pas une machine de bureau pour moi  un 20" pour lui et un 23" pour moi, quel pied ce serait  Par contre ça commence a chiffrer si BT + AE + 80Gi + 512 + 20" ... On arrive à 2100¤, 400¤ de + et j'ai un iMac G5 20" ...


----------



## macbob (12 Janvier 2005)

Et oui, ça fait vite cher !!! (mais c'est le but...)

... qu'est que vous croyez, qu'il font dans la charité chez $pple, Bill ou Jobs, mêm combat !

ConsoPlanet


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2005)

enfin bon, heureusement qu'il est petit, parceque qu'est ce qu'il est moche


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

Aussi moche que le cube !


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

ce sera interessant d'observer les petites annonces et le prix de l'occase sur les G4, dans les semaines qui viennent.


----------



## Mickjagger (12 Janvier 2005)

Je suppose que s'ils ont pris une alim toute bete et plus lourde tout simplement parce que c'etait moins cher et que les alims compactes et ergonomiques des portables etaient pas indispensables.

Au pire ca veut dire que si l'alim grille ca devrait etre plus simple de trouver un substitut pas cher d'une autre marque.

En fait ils ont du se debrouiller pour garder presque autant de marge que sur un iBook... (pas de carte airport par defaut, pas d'entree audio, pas de micro, un seul haut parleur, l'ecran 12" en moins, pas de batterie, pas de clavier/souris, packaging 2x plus petit, alim basique, boitier plus simple avec moins de pieces a assembler. C'est un cost-killer ce produit).

J'espere qu'ils vont en vendre plein et que ca va peser a peu pres les memes ventes que les iBooks. Donc si ca se floppe pas comme le Cube, on pourra esperer un jour un Mac Mini 2 avec G5 
Et un truc sympathique pour l'ouverture des prochains Apple Store (Paris?!) serait de mettre des Mac Mini dans quelques "Lucky Bags"! :rateau:


----------



## PS (12 Janvier 2005)

Et le disque, hein ? Personne ne semble s'y intéresser...
D'après vous, s'agit-il d'un 3,5' ou d'un 2,5', comme celui des portables ?
Et si 2,5', quelle vitesse de rotation et combien de mémoire tampon ?


----------



## minime (12 Janvier 2005)

Quelqu'un a posté des photos et quelques commentaires dans ce forum, le disque installé sur la machine d'expo était un Toshiba référence MK8025GAS. Recherche Google -> il s'agit d'un disque 2,5", 80 Go, 4200 Trs/mn, buffer 8 Mo.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair, je pense que l'iMac G5 est plus interessant meme si c'est pas le meme public qui est visé


----------



## woulf (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ce sera interessant d'observer les petites annonces et le prix de l'occase sur les G4, dans les semaines qui viennent.



Hormis les doux rêveurs qui décotent royalement leur bécane de 100 euros après 2 ans, je pense que le marché d'occase du desktop va prendre un sacré coup dans les dents...

On pouvait se tourner plus volontiers vers un imac ou emac d'occase pour un premier achat, mais là..., perso j'hésiterai.

De toutes façons les récentes baisses de prix généralisées n'aident pas non plus à maintenir le marché de l'occasion mac qui n'est vraiment plus ce qu'il était   :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a posté des photos et quelques commentaires dans ce forum, le disque installé sur la machine d'expo était un Toshiba référence MK8025GAS. Recherche Google -> il s'agit d'un disque 2,5", 80 Go, *4200 Trs/mn*, buffer 8 Mo.


Pas un mot à ce sujet sur le site d'apple en tout cas  Mais il va finir comme l'iBook, y en a plein qui vont vouloir lui changer son DD  

 EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Dans le forum dont MiniMe donne le lien, ils expliquent " this is actually the monitor's external PSU; the Mac mini does have an external PSU but it was not readily accessable at the expo. it appears to be a little longer and thinnner than the monitor PSU"

 C'est quoi un PSU?


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

Il est très beau et petit, mais comme celà a déjà été dit .... c'est une machine à switcher ..... c'est essentiellement destiné aux utilisateurs PC qui ont déjà (PC, Ipod, écran, clavier etc ...) et qui grâce à ce prix vont peut-être tenté l'expérience.


----------



## PS (12 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a posté des photos et quelques commentaires dans ce forum, le disque installé sur la machine d'expo était un Toshiba référence MK8025GAS. Recherche Google -> il s'agit d'un disque 2,5", 80 Go, 4200 Trs/mn, buffer 8 Mo.



Merci pour le renseignement que j'ai loupé !
J'espère qu'il sera possible de le changer soi-même, facilement...


----------



## Zyrol (12 Janvier 2005)

Je ne pense as que tout le monde voudra changer le disque dur...
Mettez vous à la place de la famille qui g§re ses photos, ses mails et sa compta ! elle s'en fout d'avoir un disque dur plus rapide !! comme dirait Kryn  : peut être quelle ne sait meme pas qu'un disque dur ça tourne !!


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un PSU?


power supply unit, le bloc dl'alimentation donc


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> power supply unit, le bloc dl'alimentation donc


Pas bête le nom...  Je me demandais justement où est-ce qu'ils avaient mis l'alim.. ben dehors carrément. Comme ça le ti boitier chauffe moins, c'est bien pensé 

 Zyrol> J'ai pas dit que la famille qui découvre mac va vouloir le changer, mais que certaines personnes tenteront l'opération. Il y en a bien qui le font pour l'iBook, alors pourquoi pas sur mimi mac


----------



## Floleb7 (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je reposte la remarque que j'ai pu lire ce soir car je la trouve très pertinente. Sans doute qu'Apple a prévu le coup, mais j'aimerais des précisions.
> 
> Ce Mac est paraît-il compatible avec tous les claviers USB, bien. Mais cela va-t-il se passer pour faire un Pomme-C, Pomme-V, eject, etc. sur un clavier... créé pour Windows? La touche Windows fera office de touche Commande/Pomme?


sur mon logitech la touche windows devient alt
 et la touche alt la touche pomme 

 mais c'est prévu auto par logitech peut être qu'un clavier non certifié mac luiil ne changera rien


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2005)

Un petit truc qui m'interpelle sur le macmini, que je trouve plutôt bien positionné pour gagner une nouvelle niche d'utilisateurs : apparemment, appleworks n'est pas livré avec (et iworks non plus). Y aura-t-il des bundles ? parce que, autant pour un switcher geek sur PC, ce n'est pas gênant ; autant pour une utilisation familiale, ça me semble être un manque. TextEdit va bien pour faire du texte minimal mais pour rajouter 4 dessins, faire un bête calcul au tableur, je vois rien venir. Pensez-vous que ce soit un frein pour des gens intéressés par le macmini ?


----------



## rainest (12 Janvier 2005)

malgré l'annonce la semaine derniere du retablissement du cours reel du dollars par rapport a l'euro, apple décide de nouveau de nous prendre pour des pigeons. Au cours actuel, la machine devrait etre a 380 euros! Et la il y a de quoi s'extasier. Moi ca me gache un peu mon plaisir, en plus de constater les mesquineries sur le clavier, la souris et la RAM.
Bravo quand meme. Je pense déja a en acquérir pour remplacer l'ibook grabataire de ma conjointe. Avec l'airport, c'est le top

a+

RAinest - Ile de la Reunion


----------



## rainest (12 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un petit truc qui m'interpelle sur le macmini, que je trouve plutôt bien positionné pour gagner une nouvelle niche d'utilisateurs : apparemment, appleworks n'est pas livré avec (et iworks non plus). ?



Va voir sur l'apple store: la machine est livrée avec tout le pack ilife5 et apple works:
je cite

Life ?05: Do More
The Mac mini comes bundled with Apple?s iLife ?05, featuring the latest versions of iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD and GarageBand. So you can make a movie instantly ? just plug in your camcorder and let iMovie do the rest. Download songs and albums from the iTunes Music Store and make your own custom mix CD. Design a coffee-table book using your own photos, or email your favorites to the family. Record a song, then burn it to a CD. iLife ?05 does all that and more.

More Bundled Software
Use AppleWorks 6 to compose a spreadsheet or write the next literary classic.

When you want to take a break, indulge your sense of whimsy with Nanosaur 2 and Marble Blast Gold, the addictive action game. All are included with the Mac mini.


----------



## nathan1901 (12 Janvier 2005)

Je viens d'en commander un pour ma maman... Je vous tiendrai au courant. Elle avait un G4 Quicksilver qui commencait à décliner. Je trouve cette machine idéale pour elle. Elle fait beaucoup de Photoshop et d'Illustrator. 

Le G5 était bien trop chère pour elle et là je trouve un bon rapport qualité prix. Elle a déjà l'iMic, un hub USB. Donc le coût est amorti. Juste qu'un boost 1 gb plus tard est à prévoir... Mais la RAM a l'air d'être accessible, il faudra juste réussir à retirer la coque.

Anyway, je vous tiens au courant dès que c'est branché !


----------



## mercutio (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi je dis bravo. Je suis sur le cul.

Mais je ne comprends pas comment Apple peut encore justifié le prix de l'emac, de l'imac G5 et surtout du powermac G5.

Pour la carte graphique, à ce prix on va pas se plaindre (son mac mini on peut le changer dans 6 mois ou un an). Sur un imac c'est plus dur à avaler.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> enfin bon, heureusement qu'il est petit, parceque qu'est ce qu'il est moche



En plus, il n'y a même pas de lecteur de disquette !?    ...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'en commander un pour ma maman... Je vous tiendrai au courant. Elle avait un G4 Quicksilver qui commencait à décliner. Je trouve cette machine idéale pour elle. Elle fait beaucoup de Photoshop et d'Illustrator.
> 
> Le G5 était bien trop chère pour elle et là je trouve un bon rapport qualité prix. Elle a déjà l'iMic, un hub USB. Donc le coût est amorti. Juste qu'un boost 1 gb plus tard est à prévoir... Mais la RAM a l'air d'être accessible, il faudra juste réussir à retirer la coque.
> 
> Anyway, je vous tiens au courant dès que c'est branché !



Ben voilà, c'est ceux qui en parlent le moins qui en mangent le plus. 
Elle va être gâtée ta maman.


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2005)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Va voir sur l'apple store: la machine est livrée avec tout le pack ilife5 et apple works:



Tu as raison. Pourtant, j'étais persuadé hier soir quand j'ai regardé les spécifs depuis la page du mac mini qu'appleworks n'était pas noté : ou j'ai eu la berlue, ou ils ont corrigé ensuite.

Bon, ça me semble nettement plus cohérent. Franchement, vu ce que je pense être la cible, le seul défaut que j'y vois, c'est si, effectivement, il faut passer par un revendeur pour changer la mémoire. Pour le reste, c'est une bécane parfaitement cohérente : look apple, prix d'appel, suite logicielle bien adaptée à l'utilisateur lambda (j'ai pas parlé des joueurs fous  ) sans  compter que je vois bien un bon commercial dire dans une PME "essayez-moi donc ça, c'est pas cher, vous l'emportez tout de suite, vous débranchez votre tour et vous testez"


----------



## BBen (12 Janvier 2005)

Enfin, le voila !!!  

Oui bien sûr, le Mac mini, c'est pas pour nous, les "fidèles d'entre les fidèles" (ou alors en 2ème ou 3ème machine... ou pour nos vieux parents ou notre ch'tit soeur qui veulent pas mettre cher...)
Mais  * c'est le "cheval de troie" que l'on attendait depuis longtemps* , celui qui devrait lancer l'"effet halo". 
Je pense pour la 1ère fois que, par rapport à cet objectif, *Apple a enfin la bonne démarche...* 

...à condition de la jouer fine, c'est à dire, dans l'ordre d'importance :

_1- Qu'ils assurent une com. ciblée iPod user et du feu de dieu
2- Qu'ils arrivent à fournir si les commandes montent en charge
3- Qu'ils sortent de leur réseau de distribution habituel de Mac (non adapté au public visé) et qu'ils fassent leur entrée dans la grande distribution
_ 

Pour le point 1, je ne m'inquiète pas trop les connaissant. Et rien que la com. du site Apple est très orientée "switchers", ils sont sur la bonne longueur d'onde je pense. En outre, l'info tournait ce matin sur Fance Info...
C'est le point 3 le plus important je pense. C'est lorsque je verrai des Macs Mini chez Darty, Carrechan et Aufour que je commencerai à y croire vraiment...  

...et alors, ce sera peut-être (enfin) *le début du "grand swich" !!!*


----------



## woulf (12 Janvier 2005)

Chic, on va enfin avoir sur mac nos virus rien qu'à nous


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Chic, on va enfin avoir sur mac nos virus rien qu'à nous


Ah ben non! Je viens de switcher y a pas longtemps..  C'est po juste!


----------



## sioux (12 Janvier 2005)

comme d'hab, pour le design, bravo apple.
par contre, pour switcher en masse, RIDICULE. la majorité (pas tous je précise) de ceux qui sont sur pc, pose la question suivante : et les jeux ? c'est vrai que si le nombre de macusers augmente, le potentiel de développement aussi. mais pas avec une carte vidéo aussi RIDICULE. bref, le switch, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le mac, sera très très limité.

pour ma part, tant mieux, car ça limitera les virus   et obligera apple et ceux qui gravitent autour à se bouger sans cesse


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

qui a roulé sur le cube ?


----------



## sioux (12 Janvier 2005)

j'oubliais, avec tiger qui se profile, est bien raisonnable une carte de ce type, vu les fonctionnalités et les process du futur OS ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> j'oubliais, avec tiger qui se profile, est bien raisonnable une carte de ce type, vu les fonctionnalités et les process du futur OS ?


la carte supporte quartz extrême, y a pas besoin de plus non ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la carte supporte quartz extrême, y a pas besoin de plus non ?


Donc pour le iBook aussi c'est bon, non? (je crois qu'ils ont la même carte video, mais j'avais lu qu'avec le iBook pas de quartz extreme)


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour le iBook aussi c'est bon, non? (je crois qu'ils ont la même carte video, mais j'avais lu qu'avec le iBook pas de quartz extreme)


yep, il faut juste 32 Mo de ram vidéo


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> yep, il faut juste 32 Mo de ram vidéo


:love: Mon iBook viens de monter encore plus haut dans mon estime!! Et du coup, le mac mini aussi. merci supermoquette


----------



## canardo (12 Janvier 2005)

ahaha, je suis mort de rire. Le IT de ma boite vient de passer une commande sur le store de 2 mac mini avec ecran 20" 2 shuffle, iworks, ilife 5 et je sais pas quoi encore. bref une commande a $2,000..

c'est un des seuls angolais que je connaisse qui a switche apres avoir vu mon PB et depuis des qu'il y a un truc noouveau il achete. si tous les clients d'apple etqit comme lui, l'action reviendrait certaienement rapidement a $120 !!

et vu tout le matos qu'il achete, il va pouvoir ouvrir un store ici d'ici peu. le 102eme apple store, c'est pas a paris, c'est a luanda !!


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab, pour le design, bravo apple.
> par contre, pour switcher en masse, RIDICULE. la majorité (pas tous je précise) de ceux qui sont sur pc, pose la question suivante : et les jeux ? c'est vrai que si le nombre de macusers augmente, le potentiel de développement aussi. mais pas avec une carte vidéo aussi RIDICULE. bref, le switch, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le mac, sera très très limité.
> 
> pour ma part, tant mieux, car ça limitera les virus   et obligera apple et ceux qui gravitent autour à se bouger sans cesse




On t'avait pas dit ? Pour les jeux y'a un truc super, ça s'appelle la console ! Et en plus y'en a plein des différentes  

La cible n'est, comme ça a déjà été dit plus haut, certainement pas les gamers, mais monsieur et madame Toulemonde (si ils nous lisent  ), qui ont un pc qui prend la poussière dans leur salon car ils n'arrivent à rien faire avec, et qu'en plus ils en ont marre de devoir le réinstaller toutes les semaines à cause des virus, et que le gamin n'a même plus le droit d'y toucher pour faire du chat avec ses potes, vu que la dernière fois qu'il s'en est servi il y a 3 milliards de pop-ups qui ont éclos sur l'écran et que depuis quand le pc s'allume il fait 'bip bip' et ensuite y'a plus rien à part du bleu partout sur l'écran.

Le mac mini s'adresse aux frustrés du PC et vient chatouiller les machines 'no name' vendues à un prix identique par la grande distribution  Il se destine à tous ceux à qui Microsoft avait promis monts et merveillles, et qui se retrouvent avec une épave en guise de "vie numérique".

Bien évidemment, les geeks et les hardcore gamers peuvent passer leur chemin, cette machine n'est pas faite pour eux ! Qu'ils aillent s'acheter un portable AlienWare, ils en seront 100 fois plus contents


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a posté des photos et quelques commentaires dans ce forum, le disque installé sur la machine d'expo était un Toshiba référence MK8025GAS. Recherche Google -> il s'agit d'un disque 2,5", 80 Go, 4200 Trs/mn, buffer 8 Mo.



Intéressant : je pensais que c'était un 3,5" car la différence en BTO entre 40 et 80 go n'est que de 40 euros (il me semble que sur un iBook, la différence est plus importante).

En tout cas, à 4200 trs/mn, c'est assez rédhibitoire ...


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab, pour le design, bravo apple.
> par contre, pour switcher en masse, RIDICULE. la majorité (pas tous je précise) de ceux qui sont sur pc, pose la question suivante : et les jeux ? c'est vrai que si le nombre de macusers augmente, le potentiel de développement aussi. mais pas avec une carte vidéo aussi RIDICULE. bref, le switch, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le mac, sera très très limité.
> 
> pour ma part, tant mieux, car ça limitera les virus   et obligera apple et ceux qui gravitent autour à se bouger sans cesse



A priori, ça vise plus ou moins à concurrencer les PC bas de gamme de carrouf ou autres : vous êtes sûrs que la carte vidéo dessus est mieux que celle-là ?

Je veux bien croire qu'on peut la changer mais la ménagère de moins de 50 ans, vous êtes sûrs qu'elle va faire ça ?

Je sais, il y a souvent des adolescents boutonneux prêts à bidouiller pour les jeux de la mort qui tue, souvent mais pas toujours il me semble. En tous cas, je connais quand même pas mal de gens qui n'ont aucune envie de changer quoi que ce soit sur ce genre de machine et pas mal pour qui le mot "carte vidéo" a autant de sens que le théorème de Gödel (et ce n'est pas moi qui vais le leur reprocher). Alors, sûr que ça ne convient pas à tout le monde, mais de là à dire qu'il n'y a personne que cette machine puisse satisfaire, je pense qu'il y a là des a prioir de geek pas forcément totalement exacts.


----------



## jhk (12 Janvier 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> [...] pour switcher en masse, RIDICULE. la majorité (pas tous je précise) de ceux qui sont sur pc, pose la question suivante : et les jeux ? c'est vrai que si le nombre de macusers augmente, le potentiel de développement aussi. mais pas avec une carte vidéo aussi RIDICULE. bref, le switch, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le mac, sera très très limité.


 Je ne crois pas que ce soit le public visé : la cible est clairement familiale (suite AppleWorks, iLife '05), à petit budget, et possédant déjà un PC, surtout pour le clavier, l'écran et la souris qui seront conectables sur le Mac mini. Dans cette optique, l'offre est très cohérente. Beaucoup d'utilisateurs PC parlent du prix du Mac avant de parler des jeux. 499¤, ça met le switch à pas cher ... Et ça permet de convaincre des utilisateurs de faire ensuite un saut + important. Le moment choisi est opportun : le iPod est un hit, et il est responsable d'un grand nombre de switchs.


----------



## groumpf (12 Janvier 2005)

Personne n'a pensé que comme le mini ipod, le mini mac pourrait se voir adjoindre des couleurs en alu anodisé  


.... perso j'y crois au retour des couleurs à la prochaine version si le mac mini est un hit  et il le sera !!!!


----------



## groumpf (12 Janvier 2005)

... et bien il reste là console !!!
et sur le mac et bien les jeux playstation, N64, neogeo, saturn, gameboy advance .... ah oui et les jeux mac


----------



## BBen (12 Janvier 2005)

BBen a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, le voila !!!
> 
> Oui bien sûr, le Mac mini, c'est pas pour nous, les "fidèles d'entre les fidèles" (ou alors en 2ème ou 3ème machine... ou pour nos vieux parents ou notre ch'tit soeur qui veulent pas mettre cher...)
> Mais  * c'est le "cheval de troie" que l'on attendait depuis longtemps* , celui qui devrait lancer l'"effet halo".
> ...





Mouais, enfin, je revient sur ce que j'ai dit niveau "com", y'a un peu de boulot à faire : France Info anonce que l'iMac Mini sera fourni avec la dernière version d'OS X "Tiger", et avec iWorks... Dans 6 mois peut-être ?...   
Il a du voir le Keynote en accéléré le journaliste...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

BBen a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, enfin, je revient sur ce que j'ai dit niveau "com", y'a un peu de boulot à faire : France Info anonce que l'iMac Mini sera fourni avec la dernière version d'OS X "Tiger", et avec iWorks... Dans 6 mois peut-être ?...
> Il a du voir le Keynote en accéléré le journaliste...


Non, il n'a fait que répéter l'info que l'on trouve sur tous les sites de news sur le net. Ils annoncent tous que Mac Mini est vendu avec Tiger  

 Edit: Pas tous en fait... juste "Radio France" a priori.


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

BBen a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, enfin, je revient sur ce que j'ai dit niveau "com", y'a un peu de boulot à faire : France Info anonce que l'iMac Mini sera fourni avec la dernière version d'OS X "Tiger", et avec iWorks... Dans 6 mois peut-être ?...
> Il a du voir le Keynote en accéléré le journaliste...


 
ou un journaliste lucide (extra lucide?) qui est habitué aux retards de livraison d'Apple   et qui prévoit que Tiger et iWorks seront les standarts lorsque le Mac mini arrivera dans els rayons des revendeurs...


----------



## jhk (12 Janvier 2005)

BBen a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, enfin, je revient sur ce que j'ai dit niveau "com", y'a un peu de boulot à faire : France Info anonce que l'iMac Mini sera fourni avec la dernière version d'OS X "Tiger", et avec iWorks... Dans 6 mois peut-être ?...   Il a du voir le Keynote en accéléré le journaliste...


 Dans le même style, en consultant les news sur la keynote, je suis tombé sur un site avec une photo de l'iPod avec en commentaire _"l'iPod Shuffle"_ :mouais: Bref ... Bravo les journaleux !!!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la carte supporte quartz extrême, y a pas besoin de plus non ?


j'ai peut-être dis une connerie là, d'après arstechnica


----------



## groumpf (12 Janvier 2005)

juste pour dire que avec un kit airport où bluetooth pour la télécommande et un OS spécial TV en plus et bien il manque pas grand chose pour l'avoir le mac média center. 
pour l'instant il faut compléter avec ihome et iTV d'elgato !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la carte supporte quartz extrême, y a pas besoin de plus non ?


j'ai peut-être dis une connerie là, pour coreimage, d'après arstechnica


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, je pense que l'iMac G5 est plus interessant meme si c'est pas le meme public qui est visé


 
on est bien avancés


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peut-être dis une connerie là, pour coreimage, d'après arstechnica


:sick::affraid::casse: Aïe.. ça fait mal  Povre ti nibook.. Le tiger il est trop méchant pour lui  (et povre mac mini ossi!..)


----------



## squarepusher (12 Janvier 2005)

moi maintenant pour switcher j'ai plus qu'à attendre la conjonction tiger-macmini-coreimage qui arrivera bientot j'en suis sur ...
 enfin j'esépere que ça arrivera avant la prochaine conjonction terre-lune-pluton


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2005)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a pensé que comme le mini ipod, le mini mac pourrait se voir adjoindre des couleurs en alu anodisé
> 
> 
> .... perso j'y crois au retour des couleurs à la prochaine version si le mac mini est un hit  et il le sera !!!!



Bien vu !!!  Choose your flavour... le retour de la couleur :love:

Appelle Ive tout de suite et réclame 15%, ça peut le faire


----------



## squarepusher (12 Janvier 2005)

sur ars technica ils disent aussi que l'on se sait pas si la 9200 ne serait pas compatible core image .
D'ailleurs il parait que la liste des cartes compatibles chez apple n'est plus accessible


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peut-être dis une connerie là


Pour changer...:mouais:


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour coreimage, d'après arstechnica


C'était aussi marqué sur le site d'Apple qu'il faut ne carte 64 Mo et que le plus bas de gamme qui gère le core image c'est la GeForce FX 5200 mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Un pavé dans la marre face aux clichés...


 
en plus il est joli le pavé....

Mac mimi  ils auraient du le nommer!:love:


----------



## tchico (12 Janvier 2005)

Simplement.
Un grand coup de chapeau à l'équipe d'Apple
Cela met un terme à ce que l'on entend toujours
Un Mac c'est très bien, mais c'est cher.
C'est toujours très bien et c'est maintenant à la portée de TOUS
Je pense que l'année 2006 va être très décisive
J'espère que les PCistes ne vont pas en rester là
Il faut se le payer ce Mac
Celui-là ou un autre modèle
Allez mordez dans la pomme, un monde nouveau vous attend
Vous ne le regretterez, pas.J' en ai fait l'expérience



J'ai l'impression que la famille va s'agrandir.......

 : up:


----------



## pm5500 (12 Janvier 2005)

Je vais peut-être enfin arriver à faire acheter un mac par le collège !!! Merci Apple !


----------



## macaml (12 Janvier 2005)

je le trouve même plus beau que le iMac G5  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

ba ce matin, j'ai reçu deux mails (deux soeurs), qui ont lu l'info dans libé, se sont retrouvées sur le site d'apple, et me disent : "ouah, il est chouette ce truc, on peut le caser partout. il est vraiment bien"..

bref, deux switchs très bientôt


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> je le trouve mêm plus beau que le iMac G5  :love:  :love:


au niveau du pied ou de l'écran ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Janvier 2005)

Y a pas à le comparer à l'Imac G5, c'est une autre catégorie de Mac, c'est un tout en un.
 Mais sinon moi je le trouve super craquant! et puis si petit !!!
 Maintenant j'me demande s'il est silencieux parce que l'eMac avec la même config...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant j'me demande s'il est silencieux parce que l'eMac avec la même config...


T'as du oublier l'ibook avec la même config


----------



## lolocool (12 Janvier 2005)

Je suis frappé par le manque total de produit professionnel.
Visiblement Apple se concentre sur le grand public.
Le mac mini est très mignon dans un salon certes, mais c?est du recyclage.
Quant au ipod shuffle, c?est plus un gadget, sympa mais pas révolutionnaire.
À trop vouloir investir les grandes surfaces j?ai peur qu?Apple délaisse sa base.
C?est une vision à court terme. 
En ce qui concerne le Powerbook (j?en ai besoin !!!!) je me vois mal acheter au prix fort une machine vielle d?un an sans aucune mise à jour.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> T'as du oublier l'ibook avec la même config


 
arrête, il est super bruyant, pas plus tard qu'hier, j'ai entendu un souffle qui a duré 2 minutes (c'est à dire répondre sur macgé avec safari et plein de smilies animés partout)   

c'est un scandale


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (12 Janvier 2005)

Vous avez lu ça sur le site d'Apple ??? "L'installation de mémoire supplémentaire doit être effectuée par un Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple."

 Quelle boulette, quelle boulette de a part d'Apple !!!
 Un jeune PCiste, séduit par l'iPod, soit rêve d'évolutivité et découvre ça et c'est mort, soit ne le découvre pas et trouve que ça rame sec :hein:. 
 Je trouve que c'est vraiment ridicule, tout comme la carte graphique...

 J'espère que ce sera quand même possible... Mais là, je n'arrive pas à y croire !


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2005)

Une preuve que c'est une bonne machine ? Y a plus que des trolls sur Pc Inpact


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> arrête, il est super bruyant, pas plus tard qu'hier, j'ai entendu un souffle qui a duré 2 minutes (c'est à dire répondre sur macgé avec safari et plein de smilies animés partout)
> 
> c'est un scandale


Le scandale c'est pas plutot Safari... .... ah mais non! C'est le forum de macgé et ses smileys  (ceci dit, j'ai pas eu ce souffle sur mon iBook en venant sur MacGé avec Safari ou Firefox )


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2005)

C'est les deux 
Ok Safari est à chier pour les smileys mais les pages des forums MacG sont énormes (le code source pèse toujours dans les 200 ko, quand on surfe avec un 9500 c'est la galère)


----------



## woulf (12 Janvier 2005)

lolocool a dit:
			
		

> Je suis frappé par le manque total de produit professionnel.
> Visiblement Apple se concentre sur le grand public.
> Le mac mini est très mignon dans un salon certes, mais c?est du recyclage.
> Quant au ipod shuffle, c?est plus un gadget, sympa mais pas révolutionnaire.
> ...



Les powermac G5 bi pro c'est pour les touristes ?  

Quant aux powerbook, ils restent d'excellentes machines même aujourd'hui et ne seront dépassés que lorsque apple sortira des powerbook G4 ou G4 dual core, mais ni l'un ni l'autre ne semblent être pour demain.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Une preuve que c'est une bonne machine ? Y a plus que des trolls sur Pc Inpact


 
c'est énorme.

l'accueil est vachement favorable


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2005)

lolocool a dit:
			
		

> Je suis frappé par le manque total de produit professionnel.
> Visiblement Apple se concentre sur le grand public.
> Le mac mini est très mignon dans un salon certes, mais c?est du recyclage.
> Quant au ipod shuffle, c?est plus un gadget, sympa mais pas révolutionnaire.
> ...



Je t'invite à consulter les nouvelles récentes en provenance de la firme Appeule inc. : Xserve, G5 bi-pro, suites de logiciels professionnels... C'est vrai qu'y a rien "pour nous les pros"... 

Pour mémoire la dernière mise à jour mineure des powerbooks date de largement moins d'un an :hein:  Et depuis quelques jours tu le payes encore moins cher qu'avant  


Et si tu as tant besoin que ça d'une machine, file l'acheter, tu perds du temps !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Janvier 2005)

Ils n'ont pas l'air très convaincu ces pcistes..
 Un truc bizarre sur le site de Cami Bruxelles ici
 Le mac mini est moins cher que sur apple store Belgique...


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2005)

ça vise pas les PCistes, mais les iPodiste.
C'est une nuance, mais c'est un marché aussi


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Le scandale c'est pas plutot Safari... .... ah mais non! C'est le forum de macgé et ses smileys  (ceci dit, j'ai pas eu ce souffle sur mon iBook en venant sur MacGé avec Safari ou Firefox )


 
tu auras bien sur compris que c'était du second degré.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est énorme.
> 
> l'accueil est vachement favorable


 Euh... :mouais: t'as du lire que les messages de MacUsers


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh... :mouais: t'as du lire que les messages de MacUsers


 
ouais, ça doit être ça  .

enfin, pas seulement quand même


----------



## sioux (12 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde dis que c'est un truc pour la famille !!! mais certainement la famille d'étudiant ou de célibataire. sinon, le gamin à l'école, veut un micro comme celui de ses potes (et pour quoi faire ? DU JEU), même s'il a une console (parce que les jeux de strategie sur console c'est à chier !!! quand ça existe). alors un quoi ? un MAC ? sans évoluton possible (même de la simple mémoire). et une carte qui ne supportera (ou très difficilement le prochain OS - prévu dans qq mois - ça veut dire changer le mac ?).
bref, un chef d'oeuvre artistique qui servira à écouter de la musique (tiens j'ai déjà une chaine à la maison - le son est mieux, et un ipod quand je me balade), regarder des films sur ma télé (tiens j'ai déjà un lecteur graveur de dvd de salon - avec ou sans disque dur) ... un micro (pc) pour faire qq connerie devant un écran .... on continue ?
bon c'est vrai, le PRIX est agressif pour apple, mais 
c'est du foutage de gueule,   même si je le trouve très joli. il ajoute une vraie carte vidéo et la possibilité de l'utilser comme un magnetoscope de salon, et là ça devient un vrai hub multimedia pour la famille !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu auras bien sur compris que c'était du second degré.


Presque... :rose: Je ferais mieux la prochaine fois  (je me disai aussi.. un ibbok qui fait du bruit...)


----------



## woulf (12 Janvier 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde dis que c'est un truc pour la famille !!! mais certainement la famille d'étudiant ou de célibataire. sinon, le gamin à l'école, veut un micro comme celui de ses potes (et pour quoi faire ? DU JEU), même s'il a une console (parce que les jeux de strategie sur console c'est à chier !!! quand ça existe). alors un quoi ? un MAC ? sans évoluton possible (même de la simple mémoire). et une carte qui ne supportera (ou très difficilement le prochain OS - prévu dans qq mois - ça veut dire changer le mac ?).
> bref, un chef d'oeuvre artistique qui servira à écouter de la musique (tiens j'ai déjà une chaine à la maison - le son est mieux, et un ipod quand je me balade), regarder des films sur ma télé (tiens j'ai déjà un lecteur graveur de dvd de salon - avec ou sans disque dur) ... un micro (pc) pour faire qq connerie devant un écran .... on continue ?
> bon c'est vrai, le PRIX est agressif pour apple, mais
> c'est du foutage de gueule,   même si je le trouve très joli. il ajoute une vraie carte vidéo et la possibilité de l'utilser comme un magnetoscope de salon, et là ça devient un vrai hub multimedia pour la famille !!!!



les joueurs ne sont pas la cible de cet engin, c'est clair, archi clair, non ? 
A quoi ça sert de râler après ça ?
Le mec qui veut un micro comme ses potes, de toutes façons prendra un pc si ses potes en ont un.
C'est pas une CG 64 ou 128 qui y changera quelquechose...

De toutes façons, le mec qui veut jouer, il prend un pécé, point barre. 
Il faut quand même se rendre compte que le marché du jeu sur mac est sans commune mesure avec celui du pécé. Tu te trompes de problème.

T'aurais l'air fin avec ton mac qui roxxe de la mort qui tue si au final t'as pas de jeux à faire tourner... 

Quant au média center, bin il suffit d'y rajouter un eyetv et le tour est joué.


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde dis que c'est un truc pour la famille !!! mais certainement la famille d'étudiant ou de célibataire. sinon, le gamin à l'école, veut un micro comme celui de ses potes (et pour quoi faire ? DU JEU), même s'il a une console (parce que les jeux de strategie sur console c'est à chier !!! quand ça existe). alors un quoi ? un MAC ? sans évoluton possible (même de la simple mémoire). et une carte qui ne supportera (ou très difficilement le prochain OS - prévu dans qq mois - ça veut dire changer le mac ?)./gnagnagna/
> c'est du foutage de gueule,   même si je le trouve très joli. il ajoute une vraie carte vidéo et la possibilité de l'utilser comme un magnetoscope de salon, et là ça devient un vrai hub multimedia pour la famille !!!!



J't'en foutrais des tornionles à tous ces morveux qui réclament un pc pour jouer, passque la PS2 et la xbox ils l'ont déjà avec une douzaine de jeux sur chaque (pour un budget total exorbitant), mais maintenant y'a un jeu qu'il est trop bien qu'est sorti alors y me le faut sinon je vais avoir l'air con à la récré. Peut pas aller jouer chez le voisin non ??? 

Compare juste un instant ce mac avec n'importe quelle bouse achetée chez Carchan à prix équivalent, et tu verras de quel côté se situe l'arnaque....


----------



## manustyle (12 Janvier 2005)

Le Mini Mac étant livré sans écran, quel style d'écran vous verriez pour aller bien avec ?

 N'hésitez pas à donner des liens vers différents écrans (LCD bien sur).

 A+


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Le Mini Mac étant livré sans écran, quel style d'écran vous verriez pour aller bien avec ?
> 
> N'hésitez pas à donner des liens vers différents écrans (LCD bien sur).
> 
> A+



Moi j'aime beaucoup ton avatar.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Un ancien 15 ou 17" Apple ou alors le nouveau 20"


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2005)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> juste pour dire que avec un kit airport où bluetooth pour la télécommande et un OS spécial TV en plus et bien il manque pas grand chose pour l'avoir le mac média center.
> pour l'instant il faut compléter avec ihome et iTV d'elgato !


 
 griffin vient de sortir une télécommande pour mac (voir news de ce week end)... on est pas loin de media center (il reste le son, partie qui laisse souvent à désirer sur mac, mais bon peut être qu'un jour proche on pourra streamer le son d'autres applications qu'itunes avec l'airport express)


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

> J't'en foutrais des tornionles à tous ces morveux



Pareil ! Bande de ptits cons ! C'est surtout ça qui manque avec le mini mac je trouve, une bonne torniole !  :love: 
Ils nous emmerdent ces chiards à geindre pour jouer sur l'ordi familiale, z'ont qu'à bosser pendant les vacances si ils veulent un PC à la con avec une CG de 512 mo refroidit à l'azote liquide !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pareil ! Bande de ptits cons ! C'est surtout ça qui manque avec le mini mac je trouve, une bonne torniole !  :love:
> Ils nous emmerdent ces chiards à geindre pour jouer sur l'ordi familiale, z'ont qu'à bosser pendant les vacances si ils veulent un PC à la con avec une CG de 512 mo refroidit à l'azote liquide !



Je peux pas te bouler, mais le c½ur y est...  :love:


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme le premier iMac c'était chaud pour y accéder


 
Je suis pressé d'en voir un de plus près... car j'espère qu'ils ont conservé le caractère modulaire de l'iMac G5 permettant à l'utilisateur lambda de faire évoluer son *Mac mimi* :love: avec un changement de disque dur ou de lecteur optique facile!


Bon ce que j'aimerais bien voir arriver aussi c'est un écran LCD (disons un 17") au look mimi également (because le look alu des nouveau ecran, bien que superbe, casse l'ambiance à côté de cette belle boite de bonbons)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime beaucoup ton avatar.



Ta langue traine sur ton bureau Webo !...    

Pour revenir au fil... finalement moi j'hésite entre :
çà :






et çà :






...      
Ok, je sors...


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> griffin vient de sortir une télécommande pour mac (voir news de ce week end)... on est pas loin de media center (il reste le son, partie qui laisse souvent à désirer sur mac, mais bon peut être qu'un jour proche on pourra streamer le son d'autres applications qu'itunes avec l'airport express)


 
Mais c'est presque possible.... il y a un thread qui donne l'astuce. De mémoire, on streame le son en local, et on lit ce stream avec iTunes qui rebalance via AirTunes

Bon mais il reste le problème de décalage entre lecture du son par iTunes et diffusion sur les HP de la chaine (décalage dû essentiellement je pense au codage lossless avant envoi, puis décodage par la borne Airport Express). Dnas certains cas ça risque d'être très gênant (par exemple on ne peut pas imaginer de composer une composition sur GarageBand via son clavier midi et diffuser en direct via Airtunes, le son étend émis par les enceintes 2 à 3 secondes APRES qu'on ait appuyé sur la touche du piano...)


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

J'ai pas vu l'info sinon, le DD c'est un 5400 tours ? Le bus 167 mhz ?


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est presque possible.... il y a un thread qui donne l'astuce. De mémoire, on streame le son en local, et on lit ce stream avec iTunes qui rebalance via AirTunes
> 
> Bon mais il reste le problème de décalage entre lecture du son par iTunes et diffusion sur les HP de la chaine (décalage dû essentiellement je pense au codage lossless avant envoi, puis décodage par la borne Airport Express). Dnas certains cas ça risque d'être très gênant (par exemple on ne peut pas imaginer de composer une composition sur GarageBand via son clavier midi et diffuser en direct via Airtunes, le son étend émis par les enceintes 2 à 3 secondes APRES qu'on ait appuyé sur la touche du piano...)


 
 j'ai testé l'actuce mais c'est loin d'être ça, le décodage à la volée c'est pas top sur un ibook, je n'avais qu'une bouillie de son et bonjour le décalage (testé avec vlc) .. dommage


----------



## Mille Sabords (12 Janvier 2005)

oui je crois que c'est ça


Pour info, voilà ce qu'on en pense 'en face'
http://www.matbe.com/actualites/commenter/8330/Apple-Mac-Mini-le-PC-en-vue/?page=1#1


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas vu l'info sinon, le DD c'est un 5400 tours ? Le bus 167 mhz ?



DD: 4200 T/m
Bus: 167 mhz


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> DD: 4200 T/m
> Bus: 167 mhz



Ah ouai... ça fait déjà moins envie alors, mon PM G4 va moins perdre à la vente que je pensais.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pareil ! Bande de ptits cons ! C'est surtout ça qui manque avec le mini mac je trouve, une bonne torniole !  :love:
> Ils nous emmerdent ces chiards à geindre pour jouer sur l'ordi familiale, z'ont qu'à bosser pendant les vacances si ils veulent un PC à la con avec une CG de 512 mo refroidit à l'azote liquide !



héhéhé, je n'aurais mieux dit.    
Jamais content les gens.


----------



## appleman (12 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> DD: 4200 T/m
> Bus: 167 mhz



c'est mesquin le DD à 4200 T/min quand meme!


----------



## manustyle (12 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> DD: 4200 T/m
> Bus: 167 mhz


 
 C'est un disque dur de portable ? (2,5")


 ps. pas touche a mon avatar


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> c'est mesquin le DD à 4200 T/min quand meme!



Eh, j'y suis pour rien.


----------



## squarepusher (12 Janvier 2005)

bon ben il va falloir investir dans un dd externe plus rapide alors 
je le veux quand même :rateau:


----------



## manustyle (12 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> c'est mesquin le DD à 4200 T/min quand meme!


 
  Baah , j'ai le meme sur mon Alubook 15" qui coute presque 6 fois le prix du Mini Mac 

  Mais ça tourne tout de meme bien


----------



## Pierrou (12 Janvier 2005)

Ah là ouais abusé quand même........ en fait c'est un iBook en boite carrée quoi


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Janvier 2005)

Une vraie réussite.

Il faut juste ne pas lire tous les râleurs qui pestent contre les CG ou DD qu'ils n'ont même pas dans leurs machines actuelles (et pourtant ils s'en servent très bien) .

Pour 579¤ (avec les 512 m) un vrai mac utilisable avec ilife inclus. La machine est parfaite, mais pour toucher la clientèle cible, il va falloir une vraie campagne de pub.
Une belle campagne du genre de celle qui a marqué avec les ipod, et en avant les mac.

A bientôt   

Laurent


----------



## Pierrou (12 Janvier 2005)

Ouais sur, enfin, bon moi je suis déjà conquis, ça me reviendra moins cher qu'un iBook ( je case un iPod Mini dans la différence ) avec un bon écran et de la RAM boostée, alors vivement cet été que je bosse !


----------



## appleman (12 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah là ouais abusé quand même........ en fait c'est un iBook en boite carrée quoi



exactement!    sauf qu'il n'y a pas l'ecran et la portabilité! je suis bien content de mon ibook en fait!  

non mais serieux quel est vraiment l'avantage du imac mini...l'ibook est pareil mais il n'y a rien à rajouter...vous allez me dire que certaines personnes ne veulent pas acheter un portable pour mettre sur le coin du bureau mais bon....

(je dis ça mais je l'aime bien ce mac mini donc bon c'est juste pour le débat   )


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> non mais serieux quel est vraiment l'avantage du imac mini...l'ibook est pareil mais il n'y a rien à rajouter...vous allez me dire que certaines personnes ne veulent pas acheter un portable pour mettre sur le coin du bureau mais bon....



Pas bien réveillé HommePomme? 

Mais pour les switchers elle est destinée cette machine!  Ils ont déjà un écran, un clavier et une souris: le Mac mini est parfait!


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

Cette machine est nickelle, je la trouve géniale, je regrette juste d'être obligé de se contenter de 512 mo de ram, le prix pour 1 go étant prohibitif et on a pas la possibilité d'acheter ailleurs sans faire sauter la garantie.

Malgré cela, le mini mac est génial, pourtant je doute qu'il soit la machine à switch, il vient juste renforcer la gamme apple, celui qui ne peut pas avoir un PM, ni un Imac et qui ne veut pas d'emac, trouvera le mini mac sur sa route.

Sinon il faudrait que les gens deviennent réalistes, raisonnables, qu'ils arrêtent de répondre aux sirènes du marketing et de la surconsommation et là je crois qu'on peut toujours attendre, ils regarderont les spécificités sur le papier, ils compareront, ils se souviendront de "mac pas compatible", ils verront la taille du DD, la CG, la ram, et ils passeront leur chemin.

Restera plus que les gens biens, ceux qui réfléchissent un peu et qui se diront :

- mac simple
- plus de windoz
- pas de virus
- beau
- une suite logiciel superbe.

Mais ils seront pas si nombreux.


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> exactement!    sauf qu'il n'y a pas l'ecran et la portabilité! je suis bien content de mon ibook en fait!
> 
> non mais serieux quel est vraiment l'avantage du imac mini...l'ibook est pareil mais il n'y a rien à rajouter...vous allez me dire que certaines personnes ne veulent pas acheter un portable pour mettre sur le coin du bureau mais bon....
> 
> (je dis ça mais je l'aime bien ce mac mini donc bon c'est juste pour le débat   )



Bah moi je pourrais être ciblé également, j'ai un TFT 17 formac, un clavier et une souris apple pro, si je voulais changer l'UC, le mini mac me conviendrait parfaitement pour un coût vraiment peu élevé  Mais bon le positionnement produit est tellement bien fait et vicieux que je ne suis pas intéressé par ce mini mac.


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2005)

J'ai des copains pécéistes qui zyeutent du côté du Mac Mini - "enfin un Mac abordable !" qu'ils disent...   
    Même mon ami - pourtant _windowzeux _convaincu jusqu'au bout des orteils  commence à se demander s'il ne voudrait pas prendre un Mac Mini :love:

    Une question : est-ce que l'alim est intégrée ou pas  ? Le disque dur, c'est un 2"5 ou un 3"5 ?
    La sortie son, c'est de la stéréo ou plus (5.1) ? (j'ai rien trouvé sur la page de specs d'Apple)


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...le positionnement produit est tellement bien fait et vicieux que je ne suis pas intéressé ...


:affraid: jptk plus intéréssé par le vice :affraid:


----------



## FredericB (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je pourrais être ciblé également, j'ai un TFT 17 formac, un clavier et une souris apple pro, si je voulais changer l'UC, le mini mac me conviendrait parfaitement pour un coût vraiment peu élevé  Mais bon le positionnement produit est tellement bien fait et vicieux que je ne suis pas intéressé par ce mini mac.


 
 C'est d'ailleurs le seul regret que j'ai, Apple aurait du réintroduire un TFT de 15" ou 17" dans son offre. Si il faut acheter un 20" pour rester chez Apple, la facture est salée.

 En plus, la mémoire ne semble pas pouvoir être changée sans l'assistance des Apple Center, là aussi, grosse erreur surtout en visant les PCistes (qui adorent mettre les mains dedans  ).

 Pour le reste, je n'ai rien à redire sauf le prix qui reste assez élevé en le configurant correctement. C'est-à-dire 1GB de RAM, Airport Extreme et Bluetooth (clavier et souris inclus). Pas trop évident quand même de le vendre quand l'appareil coûte autant que les autres eMac/iMac qui eux ont un écran !

 Je ne vois qu'un seul réel avantage si des solutions de clusters arrivent du monde libre, il va être possible d'étendre la puissance en connectant plusieurs Mac mini ensemble ! Et là, pas besoin de s'équiper de plusieurs clviers/souris/etc ...


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Apple.com a dit:
			
		

> L'outil idéal pour les programmeurs              D'une compacité inégalée, Mac mini s'installe sur votre station de travail PC ; il vous suffit d'y ajouter un commutateur KVM pour partager votre clavier, votre moniteur ou votre souris. Mac OS X inclut des outils de développement de logiciels gratuits pour les systèmes Mac, UNIX et Java. Quelques secondes suffisent pour tester votre dernière création en version Mac. Bientôt, Mac mini sera votre machine principale et votre PC relégué aux machines de test.


Moi c'est ça qui me plait 
  Une petit machine de test pour les développeurs.
  Je suis sûr qu'il y en a que ça intéresserait !


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Une question : est-ce que l'alim est intégrée ou pas  ?


alim externe


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

2"5
alim externe
pas de 5.1 je pense


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2005)

merci vous deux


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

de rien c'est un plaisir


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

En voyant ce gif hier soir, je m'imaginais qu'on puisse emboîter les mini mac avec une connexion pour en faire des sortes de clusters, des mini mac surpuissants, ça serait délire, une espèce de lego mac !


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> c'est mesquin le DD à 4200 T/min quand meme!


 
Attention! vu la taille du boitier, c'est peut-être un disque de portable (en 2"1/2)... donc 4200 tr/mn c'est pas le top, mais c'est équivalent à un 5400 tr/mn en format 3"1/2!


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

FredericB a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois qu'un seul réel avantage si des solutions de clusters arrivent du monde libre


Y en a aussi chez Apple, mais je ne vois pas bien ce que tu espères faire avec un cluster dans ton salon ? 
    Y a XServe pour clusturer (moins cher que chez la concurrence aussi d'ailleurs).


----------



## FredericB (12 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y en a aussi chez Apple, mais je ne vois pas bien ce que tu espères faire avec un cluster dans ton salon ?
> Y a XServe pour clusturer (moins cher que chez la concurrence aussi d'ailleurs).


 
 Simplement rajouter un mac mini, le connecter et ainsi pratiquement doubler la puissance disponible pour mes applications.

 Et je ne compte pas installer un mac mini dans mon salon


----------



## pierrot-bis (12 Janvier 2005)

Tyler dit:

"non vraiment j'suis dégouté de pas avoir pus acheter d'action apple avant ce soir... je suis sur que le titre va prendre 10$ aujourd'hui !"

 ![/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> En fait, elle est, aux dernières nouvelles, plutôt en baisse!!...La Bourse, c'est pas évident...


----------



## Mille Sabords (12 Janvier 2005)

une chose m'échappe,

pourquoi la RAM ne peux pas être changée soit même ? qu'est ce qui l'en empêche ?
(personnelement j'ai entièrement démonté mon iBook palourde, je me sens d'attaque)


----------



## FredericB (12 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> une chose m'échappe,
> 
> pourquoi la RAM ne peux pas être changée soit même ? qu'est ce qui l'en empêche ?
> (personnelement j'ai entièrement démonté mon iBook palourde, je me sens d'attaque)


 
 Rien ne t'en empêche, cela doit être juste la garantie qui saute dès que tu ouvres l'appareil je pense.


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce que j'aimerais bien voir arriver aussi c'est un écran LCD (disons un 17") au look mimi également (because le look alu des nouveau ecran, bien que superbe, casse l'ambiance à côté de cette belle boite de bonbons)


 
OUps... je veins de voir que l'iMac MIni a un entourage en alu anodisé... il doit donc se marier correctement aux écrans. (je pensais qu'il avait un aspect blanc similaire aux iMac G5...)


----------



## Aragorn (12 Janvier 2005)

C'est génial ! J'espère que cette machine va convaincre l'Education Nationale (enfin) d'équiper les écoles en Mac.
Pour 469 ¤ (prix éducation), on a une excellente machine pour travailler avec les élèves. Les écrans et claviers pourront être récupérés sur le matériel existant.

Quant à moi... Et bien je vais attendre tranquillement les premiers tests et la sortie de Tiger avant de craquer. Ce sera un très bon remplaçant à mon iMac G3 700 qui marche toujours du tonnerre !


----------



## Mille Sabords (12 Janvier 2005)

tu penses qu'ils auraient mis un sceau ou un truc du genre pour vérifier que la boite a été ouverte ?

parce que je me sens d'attaque pour ôter 4 vis


----------



## FredericB (12 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> tu penses qu'ils auraient mis un sceau ou un truc du genre pour vérifier que la boite a été ouverte ?
> 
> parce que je me sens d'attaque pour ôter 4 vis


 
 La photo sur www.apple.com dans la section Conception du Mac mini me laisse plutôt penser à des clips de fermeture.


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

FredericB a dit:
			
		

> Simplement rajouter un mac mini, le connecter et ainsi pratiquement doubler la puissance disponible pour mes applications.


Un doux rêve...
  Mais tu peux presque, avec un switch KVM et un partage réseau 


			
				Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> tu penses qu'ils auraient mis un sceau ou un truc du genre pour vérifier que la boite a été ouverte ?


Ils voient que c'est pas les éléments d'origine, tout simplement.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> une chose m'échappe,
> 
> pourquoi la RAM ne peux pas être changée soit même ? qu'est ce qui l'en empêche ?
> (personnelement j'ai entièrement démonté mon iBook palourde, je me sens d'attaque)



Pour être obligé de passer par Apple ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

FredericB a dit:
			
		

> La photo sur www.apple.com dans la section Conception du Mac mini me laisse plutôt penser à des clips de fermeture.



C'est clair que c'est dommage car ça à l'air hyper simple ! Il a l'air d'être fait pour être facilement ouvert  :hein:


----------



## FredericB (12 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un doux rêve...
> Mais tu peux presque, avec un switch KVM et un partage réseau


 
 Ca vient doucement mais ça vient ...

 Pour le KVM, cela n'a rien à voir. Je ne veux pas avoir à gérer DEUX macs mais connecter DEUX macs ensemble pour qu'ils ne forment plus qu'un SEUL système. Nuance !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Attention! vu la taille du boitier, c'est peut-être un disque de portable (en 2"1/2)... donc 4200 tr/mn c'est pas le top, mais c'est équivalent à un 5400 tr/mn en format 3"1/2!



ce SONT les composants d'un portable ,peut etre bien un iBook(?)...
finalement ,cette machine GENIALE n'a rien de surprenant et aurait pu etre inventée bien plus tot :dans un portable c'est "étalé" dur 2,5 cm de haut ,la c'est "resséré" sur 5 cm de haut !
en tout cas ,Apple est encore plus grand aujourd'hui,comme après chaque nouvel ordinateur qu'ils inventent...
et malgrès tout ,DELL ,ce gros vendeur qui ne fait qu'assembler de moches PC ,est leader du marché...
quelque chose ne tourne pas rond ,vous ne trouvez pas ?
en tout cas encore bravo apple ,et je suis sur que 2005 ne sera pas fini ,qu'on aura un DELL mini(moche bien sur ) sur le marché...


----------



## Machistador (12 Janvier 2005)

on aura l'info rapidement concerant le demontage, ca devrait pas etre sorcier de l'ouvrir, cela dit je pense que vu le prix cela ne sera interessant que pour ceux desirant l'equiper d'un gigot. le prix de l'option 512 me parait corecte pour ne pas peter la garantie.

Sinon, concerant l'airport, pouras-t-on le rajouter par la suite de maniere simple (trappe ou autre).

En dehors de ca je trouve cette machine hyper sympa, mon papa a un CRT 19", un clavier et une souris : ca va petter

Mon frere a un 17 tft et pas mal de virus : deuxieme prout   :love:   

A+
Michael


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2005)

Le Mac mini n'est pas vendu avec iLife '05 ou j'ai mal vu ?


----------



## Tangi (12 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, voilà ce qu'on en pense 'en face'
> http://www.matbe.com/actualites/commenter/8330/Apple-Mac-Mini-le-PC-en-vue/?page=1#1


C'est afligeant, c'est incroyable comment certains sont d'une subjectivité totale. Comment peut-on critiquer objectivement les Macs quand on n'a jamais testé Mac OS X et la suite iLife ????    Ca me dépasse, enfin c'est un vieux débat. Ce qui m'énerve le plus c'est la mauvaise foi. Il faut essayer avant de critiquer, après seulement on peut se faire sa propre opinion.
Moi je trouve ce Mac Mini incroyable, les 32Mo suffisent amplement pour une utilisation classique de son ordinateur, on rajoute un peu de Ram, on prend un clavier et une souris sans fil bluetooth et un petit écran, et le tout reste quand même hyper abordable...
C'est une très bonne nouvelle, j'adore ce genre de surprise  ...


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

FredericB a dit:
			
		

> Pour le KVM, cela n'a rien à voir. Je ne veux pas avoir à gérer DEUX macs mais connecter DEUX macs ensemble pour qu'ils ne forment plus qu'un SEUL système. Nuance !


Oui j'ai très bien compris, mais je parlais niveau performances. On ne parallélise pas des applications qui ne sont pas faites pour par l'opération du saint esprit, surtout quand la mémoire et le disque ne sont pas partagés.
 A la rigueur avec un connecteur spécial qui relierait les deux cartes mères je dis pas


----------



## Tangi (12 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Le Mac mini n'est pas vendu avec iLife '05 ou j'ai mal vu ?


Si, si, ou alors peut être que c'est moi qui ai mal lu :mouais:...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, ou alors peut être que c'est moi qui ai mal lu :mouais:...


iLife 05 et appleworks 6, entre autre, y a marqué sur le store


----------



## Fulvio (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que c'est dommage car ça à l'air hyper simple ! Il a l'air d'être fait pour être facilement ouvert :hein:


 
 C'est peut-être que le slot n'est pas très accessible, un peut comme le slot DDR des iMac G4, inatteignable sans démonter la carte mère (qui nécessite un point de pâte conductrice au remontage).

 Au choix donc, si on veut plus de mémoire : 512 Mo pas trop cher (pour une fois) chez Apple et tranquillité, ou 1 Go pas trop cher ailleurs, mais prise de risque à assumer.

 Renversement historique : il y a 5 ans, le shuttle était en haut de gamme et son intérieur accessible, l'intégré en entrée de gamme et fermé (Cube vs iMac G3). Aujourd'hui, l'entrée de gamme est un shuttle fermé, et le haut de gamme est un intégré démontable (iMac G5 vs MacMini).


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2005)

Chopé dans les commentaires de cet article, c'est à hurler  :affraid: :casse: 



> Si Apple veut conquérir le marché pc, qu'ils commencent par porter leur OS (ou leur interface graphique pour freeBSD devrait-on dire ?) sur de la bonne machine PC


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être que le slot n'est pas très accessible, un peut comme le slot DDR des iMac G4, inatteignable sans démonter la carte mère (qui nécessite un point de pâte conductrice au remontage).



Bah regarde : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca me paraît plutôt franchement accessible moi


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Chopé dans les commentaires de cet article, c'est à hurler  :affraid: :casse:



C'est pas dans l'article mais dans les réactions du forum


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2005)

Bah non Apple ne veut pas conquérir le marché PC.  Tout ce qu'on veut, c'est persuader les éléments intelligents et capables de discernement, à notre cause. Le reste des moutons, ils peuvent rester sur windaube, ils gardent les virus avec eux


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah regarde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tout à fait d'accord... cette barrette ne semble pas difficile à atteindre. Même chose pour le lecteur optique et sans doute le disque dur une fois le lecteur optique retiré...

Par contre ces crochets platiques doivent être bien galère à décrocher sans l'OUTIL adapté qui appuie sur toutes ces p... de pattes simultanément!


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas dans l'article mais dans les réactions du forum


C'est pour ça qu'il dit "les commentaires de cet article"
  M'enfin l'inculture macintoshienne sur les sites pécéistes n'est plus à démontrer. 
  D'ailleurs ceux qui écrivent ça peuvent très bien changer d'avis en le voyant en vrai


----------



## Fulvio (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah regarde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah merde, j'avais pas vu où était la barrette


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ces crochets platiques doivent être bien galère à décrocher sans l'OUTIL adapté qui appuie sur toutes ces p... de pattes simultanément!



Une fourchette tu veux dire ?  :love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

En tout cas pour un processeur mort, le G4 à encore une belle actu !


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Une fourchette tu veux dire ?  :love:


Non, 12 bras


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non, 12 bras



Mais nan, regarde 6 crochets de chaque côté (2 mains) et 3 derrière, c'est pas la mort    :love:


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas pour un processeur mort, le G4 à encore une belle actu !


 Cette machine sera son cercueil     :rateau:


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas pour un processeur mort, le G4 à encore une belle actu !



Oui c'est une manière intelligente de recycler et liquider les vieux stocks. Faire du neuf avec du vieux, mais de manière classe.


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan, regarde 6 crochets de chaque côté (2 mains) et 3 derrière, c'est pas la mort  :love:


 
tu as sans doute raison:

6 crochets de chaque côté (2 mains) et 3 derrière (1 pied) et le tour est joué  

et puis après un ou 2 démontage, il y aura déjà beaucoup moins de crochets


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et puis après un ou 2 démontage, il y aura déjà beaucoup moins de crochets


----------



## Mille Sabords (12 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord... cette barrette ne semble pas difficile à atteindre. Même chose pour le lecteur optique et sans doute le disque dur une fois le lecteur optique retiré...
> 
> Par contre ces crochets platiques doivent être bien galère à décrocher sans l'OUTIL adapté qui appuie sur toutes ces p... de pattes simultanément!


 
là c'est clair que ça va vraiment pas être facile de démonter ça sans faire de carnage,
étant donné que la RAM et airport sont pas trop chers faudra bien réfléchir à la commande


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> là c'est clair que ça va vraiment pas être facile de démonter ça sans faire de carnage,
> étant donné que la RAM et airport sont pas trop chers faudra bien réfléchir à la commande



Nan mais facile ou pas c'est pas vraiment le problème, faudrait surtout savoir si la garantie saute ou pas.


----------



## squarepusher (12 Janvier 2005)

apparemment il faut passer sous le rebord en metal pour declipser les machins en plastique..
il doit y avoir un petit espace entre la coque en metal et le reste du mac  pour pouvoir le faire ...
enfin  j'espère que cet espace est assez grand ! :rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas dans l'article mais dans les réactions du forum


 
Euh désolé mais en dessous de l'article y'a marqué "Commentaires" et en dessous de "Commentaires" y'a marqué ce que j'ai mis plus haut donc pas la peine de


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais facile ou pas c'est pas vraiment le problème, faudrait surtout savoir si la garantie saute ou pas.


 
 vu ce que précise apple, à savoir que pour installer l'airport et la ram il fait passer par un centre agréé, la garantie saute si tu le fais toi même

 ce qui, en passant, est assez contradictoire avec la nouvelle politique d'apple qui semblait se dessiner avec l'imac g5 et le do it yourself


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Ca a pas la'ir bien compliqué pourtant


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> en passant, est assez contradictoire avec la nouvelle politique d'apple qui semblait se dessiner avec l'imac g5 et le do it yourself


 
ben avec le nombre de midplane qu'ils ont dû envoyer à cause du bruit de l'iMac moi ça ne m'étonne pas...


----------



## appleman (12 Janvier 2005)

manque plus qu'un gentil beta testeur qui prenne le risque... mais je ne me fais pas de souci on ne tardera pas a voir les photos et les instructions de démontages sur les sites des bidouilleurs


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan, regarde 6 crochets de chaque côté (2 mains) et 3 derrière, c'est pas la mort    :love:


Ben c'est à dire que déjà pour moi je me demande si c'est pas deux mains par crochet qu'il faut...


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2005)

et pour l'occas, je vois bien les ptites annonces : vends imac mini 23 crochets et la palme : l'imac mini sans crochets (on pourrait faire un bareme de décote au crochet manquant ou l'inverse)


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Attention! vu la taille du boitier, c'est peut-être un disque de portable (en 2"1/2)... donc 4200 tr/mn c'est pas le top, mais c'est équivalent à un 5400 tr/mn en format 3"1/2!



si on suit ton raisonnement, un 7200 tr/mn 2,5" équivaudrait à un 10000 tr/mn en 3,5' ?



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai... ça fait déjà moins envie alors, mon PM G4 va moins perdre à la vente que je pensais.



ce n'est pas le hd interne de ton PM qui va lui faire garder de la valeur (regarde le prix d'un HD ide 7200 tr/mn !), mais davantage ses capacités évolutives


----------



## Pierrou (12 Janvier 2005)

Le Mac Mini integre Airport en standar où il faut le rajouter?


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2005)

airport à ajouter


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> ps. pas touche a mon avatar


Final Fantasy?
 Sinon, pour le mac mini, lui manque plus qu'une tite mise à jour dans 6 mois pour avoir un DD 5400 et un peu plus de Giga Octets pour que je le mette à la palce de mon PC :love: ) j'exagère un peu.. parce que les finances seront pas là.. mais ça se rapproche  )
 Par contre, pour ceux qui ne croient pas que ce soint une machine de switcheurs... je peux vous dire que je connais BEAUCOUP de personnes (tous les parents de mes ami(e)s qui ont un PC en fait...) pour qui ce mac mini réglerait tous leurs problèmes!! (et les miens aussi, j'en ai marre de réparer les window$ des autres  .... parce que j'y ai passé des nuits sur  ces PC :hein: :rateau: bon, c'est ma faute, j'ai accepté une fois.. zaurai mieux fait de me taire)


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> si on suit ton raisonnement, un 7200 tr/mn 2,5" équivaudrait à un 10000 tr/mn en 3,5' ?



En terme de positionnement produit oui, vu qu'il n'y a pas de 10 000 trs/min sur les portables, bon c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux mais ça se tien au sens purement "commercial"



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas le hd interne de ton PM qui va lui faire garder de la valeur (regarde le prix d'un HD ide 7200 tr/mn !), mais davantage ses capacités évolutives



Je sais bein   mais ça + ça + ça + ça feront que mon PM ne perdra pas tant, moi je peux en mettre 4 de DD à 7200 de 160 go et j'ai 4 slot de ram, 2 baie pour lecteurs optiques, 4 ports PCI, FW 800 et 400, etc... tu connais  C'est juste qu'au début avec l'arrivée du mini mac je me disais que le PM ne valait plus un clou, après je me suis vite revenu à la réalité


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> oui je crois que c'est ça
> 
> 
> Pour info, voilà ce qu'on en pense 'en face'
> http://www.matbe.com/actualites/commenter/8330/Apple-Mac-Mini-le-PC-en-vue/?page=1#1


 
 C'est déprimant de lire ça. Ces gens ne pensent qu'aux jeux. Ils vont aller loin comme ça


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> vu ce que précise apple, à savoir que pour installer la ram il fait passer par un centre agréé...


par contre rien n'empèche le centre en question de te vendre de la ram standard et non pas apple :love: (comme ils le font tous  )


----------



## Original-VLM (12 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, machine à switcher. rien qu'autour de moi, je crois que je fais switcher 3 grâce à cette machine.
> 
> pour des besoins de base, c'est largement suffisant.


 
 De mon coté, c'est pareil, j'ai déja trois personne en voie de Switch....


----------



## Original-VLM (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, pour ceux qui ne croient pas que ce soint une machine de switcheurs... je peux vous dire que je connais BEAUCOUP de personnes (tous les parents de mes ami(e)s qui ont un PC en fait...) pour qui ce mac mini réglerait tous leurs problèmes!! (et les miens aussi, j'en ai marre de réparer les window$ des autres  .... parce que j'y ai passé des nuits sur  ces PC :hein: :rateau: bon, c'est ma faute, j'ai accepté une fois.. zaurai mieux fait de me taire)


 
 Je plussoie vivement, like me tout pareil


----------



## Original-VLM (12 Janvier 2005)

J'aimerai m'acheter un Mini Mac pour me faire un petit Server FTP.... c'est Grave Docteur?


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bein   mais ça + ça + ça + ça feront que mon PM ne perdra pas tant, moi je peux en mettre 4 de DD à 7200 de 160 go et j'ai 4 slot de ram, 2 baie pour lecteurs optiques, 4 ports PCI, FW 800 et 400, etc... tu connais  C'est juste qu'au début avec l'arrivée du mini mac je me disais que le PM ne valait plus un clou, après je me suis vite revenu à la réalité



une chose est sûre : je ne changerais pas ton PM "bouchée de pain" pour le Mini Mac : tu y perdrais plus que tu y gagnerais 

Après, si tu veux une seconde machine, le mieux est encore un 'tit iBook pas cher !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Après, si tu veux une seconde machine, le mieux est encore un 'tit iBook pas cher !


 Surtout s'il a déjà le clavier Apple et un écran pour son PM actuel qu'il pourrait brancher au besoin sur son iBook 
 De mon coté, je ne sais pas quoi prendre pour me débarasser de mon PC.. donc je vai attendre quelques temps de voir ce que deviennent les mac d'occas.
 Et le refurb aussi sera bien surveillé !! 

 Bref, ce mini mac est vraiment pour les switcheurs :love: C'est quand qu'ils viennent s'inscrire sur le forum?? Faudrait leur faire un ti forum rien qu'à eux pour leur découverte du monde mac  (je dis ça.. et j'ai switché il y a si peu de temps :rose: .. )


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> une chose est sûre : je ne changerais pas ton PM "bouchée de pain" pour le Mini Mac : tu y perdrais plus que tu y gagnerais
> 
> Après, si tu veux une seconde machine, le mieux est encore un 'tit iBook pas cher !



C'est clair j'en ai vite été convaincu, même si j'avais envie de me laisser séduire   
Par contre le mini mac G5 dans 2 ans, il est pour moi !  :love: 



Bon sinon les commentaires je les trouves pas mal moi, y a beaucoup moins de trolls que d'habitude, y a même des post intéressants :



> Personnelement, je trouve que apple sait faire de belle machine, apres c'est en fonction de son usage.
> a titre de prix si tu achete un pc, chez dell, boxx ou sony a qualite comparable, les macs c'est a prix indentique.
> moi, j'ai 2 becanes que j'ai monte . avec double boot win et linux.
> ok, j'ai fais evolue un de mes pc en le watercoolant, je ne supporter plus le bruit pour refroidir mon p4 2,6 ghz. ensuite j'ai investi dans un Lian Li PC-V1000B Aluminium Midi Tower Case, car foutre mes mains dans la tour ca me prenait la tete. C'est un boitier qui a la convialite des boitie powerpc d'apple. j'ai y a pas longtemps investi dans une gforce 6800 gt 256 MO de ram. je suis un gros gamer. desole
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

Très bien ce commentaire quoté par jaipatoukompri  Et pein de bon sens!! Ca c'est un monsieur qu'il est bien 
  Et son histoire de boitier Lian Li, je le comprends bien pour les avoir vu ces boitiers :rose: Y a que Mac qui fasse mieux


----------



## DandyWarhol (12 Janvier 2005)

J'étais bien content de découvrir ce nouveau Mini mac à mon retour de vacances hier!

Moi qui cherchait le produit bon marché qui ferait switcher mon père, ben voilà, c'est tout trouvé!
Les performances correspondent completement à l'utilisation basique qu'un PCiste peut chercher. Super produit, super prix et super design!


----------



## dr Thibaut (12 Janvier 2005)

C le produit parfai pour les parents ne comprenen rien a l informatique avec un vieu comme mon pere a lui qui ne compren rien a windob. Je suis sur que meme pour les etuudian C une exelente comme pour moi. PS C mon 1er message et pourtan sa fai plus d un ans que je lis le forum G fai le pa wéééé lol


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

dr Thibaut a dit:
			
		

> C le produit parfai pour les parents ne comprenen rien a l informatique avec un vieu comme mon pere a lui qui ne compren rien a windob. Je suis sur que meme pour les etuudian C une exelente comme pour moi. PS C mon 1er message et pourtan sa fai plus d un ans que je lis le forum G fai le pa wéééé lol



Et t'as pas vu en un an qu'on écrivait pas en SMS NAWAk ici !    :love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

Vu sur MAc bisouillle !  :love: 



> Apple ne donne pratiquement pas de détails sur le Mac mini. Nous avons réussi à en obtenir. Voici ceux qui ne risquent pas de nous valoir les foudres des avocats.
> 
> - Le disque dur est au format 2,5" de 9,5mm d'épaisseur. Il tourne à 4200 T/mn et a des roulements silencieux.
> - Le bus du disque est de l' Ultra ATA 100
> ...



Si apple fait pas sauter cette condition qui fait qu'on ne peut pas ouvrir la machine, ce mac va faire un flop ! 
Un bus de 100 mhz ? Z'ont pas fini de rigoler sur les forums PC


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Un bus de 100 mhz ?


 Comme mon iMac d'il y a cinq ans :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vu sur MAc bisouillle !  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le bus IDE est à 100 donc pas saturé par le disque, surtout un 4200 . Le FSB est lui à 167 Mhz, chez ARStechnica ils appellent ça "pathetic"


----------



## PaC (12 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vu sur MAc bisouillle !  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Euhhhh.... ATA 100 = 100 Mo/sec, pas 100 Mhz.

 Sinon je le trouve terrible moi ce petit mac : peut-être que je vais penser à switcher


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le bus IDE est à 100 donc pas saturé par le disque, surtout un 4200 . Le FSB est lui à 167 Mhz, chez ARStechnica ils appellent ça "pathetic"



Ah oui exact j'ai lu bcp trop vite !  :rose: 
167 mhz ça paraît plus normal déjà... vivement les benchs !  :love:


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

Ce mini Mac ne m'intéresse pas, c'est à dire, que je ne vais pas l'acheter. Cependant je trouve qu'Apple a frappé très fort, car je pense que de nombreuses peronnes qui ont un PC seront tentées d'acheter en plus ce miniMac ..... puis la magie Apple fera certainement son effet ..... ça sens le switch de masse


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi non plus il ne m'interesse pas trop, depuis que j'ai mon Alu, je ne m'en passe plus...


----------



## florentdesvosges (13 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis cette machine aura un succes relatif pour apple, peut etre qu'ils depasseront les 5% du marche du particulier



faudrait déjà qu'ils y arrivent aux 5% !

ok ok, je suis pessimiste


----------



## Red Leader (13 Janvier 2005)

bonjour à tous et bonne année 2005

j'avais un peu hiberné donc pour tous ceux qui ne me connaissent pas, je rappelle que j'avais ferraillé cet été avec des gens qui m'ont expliqué que la gamme d'Apple était irréprochable et qu'un iMac shuttle n'apporterait rien.

Or il est clair aujourd'hui que les ventes désastreuses de l'iMac G4 ont bien obligé Apple à réagir et à modifier profondément la gamme Mac

D'abord Apple a corrigé en grande partie un rapport qualité prix excécrable par rapport aux monde PC 

En effet les prix sont en chute libre : en 6 mois, le powermac G5 est passé de 2050¤ à 1450¤ (en passant de 1,6Ghz à 1,8Ghz). L'iMac  17" est passé de 2000¤ à  1300¤ en passant de du G4/1.25Ghz au G5/1.6Ghz

Apple a donc compris qu'il fallait s'aligner sur le monde PC : exit la philosophie "Apple n'est pas un constructeur de PC" ! si si on a osé écrire ça sans rire

A tel point, qu'Apple nous sort aujourdhui du mac "moins cher que le PC"!

(exemple un dell dimension 3000 configuré comme un mac mini revient à 517¤ et à ce prix là il n'y a pas de processeur graphique séparé)

Donc c'est confirmé, Apple doit vendre des ordinateurs à des prix tenant compte de la réalité du marché, faute de quoi elle se transformera en Applod, inc.

Et le mac mini est presque un iShuttle! il ne lui manque qu'un slot pour une carte graphique!

AMHA, le mac mini couplé avec xsan les serveurs G5, Oracle dispo sur mac, va permettre de reconquérir les parts de marché perdues depuis des années en entreprise, collectivités, éducation etc qui exigent tous une unité centrale à bas prix, que l'on peut changer indépendamment de l'écran. Le powermac, même à son nouveau prix, ne pouvait tenir la route face à l'offre pléthorique de PC desktop à bas prix. (je me permet de faire remarquer modestement que ça fait 12 ans de baisse continue de la part de marché pendant lesquels les macmaniaques ont répété qu'il fallait qu'Apple propose une offre réaliste et adaptée à la demande)

En plus des entreprises, les particuliers qui ne jouent pas pourront se satisfaire du GPU 9200 /32Mo qui est largement aussi bien voire mieux que ce qu'offre la concurrence PC à 500¤.

Une autre utilisation est la fonction magnétoscope numérique, il suffit d'ajouter un tuner USB elgato, et avec une sortie son digital USB, on peut aussi en faire un centre audio-vidéo/home-cinéma, DVD etc.

Quant aux joueurs occasionnels, il devront se tourner vers le iMac G5 à 1300¤, suffisant si on accepte quelques compromis , mais avec quand même l'inconvénient d'une évolutivité nulle.

Enfin les joueurs exigeants devront casser leur tirelire et passer au powermac à 1350¤ en combo, c'est quand même moins élitiste que les 2000¤ d'il y a 6 mois.

En conclusion Apple démarre bien l'année 2005 et je ne désespère pas que suite au succés du mac mini, ils pourraient finir par comprendre qu'un nouveau modèle, simplement doté d'un slot pour carte graphique, lui fera gagner autant de part de marché chez les particuliers que le modèle actuels lui fait gagner sur les autres marchés. Je suis même sûr que ça prendra beaucoup moins de 12 ans, maintenant.


----------



## minime (13 Janvier 2005)

Red Leader a dit:
			
		

> Et le mac mini est presque un iShuttle!



Le Mac mini ne correspond pas encore à celui que tu décrivais, ce n'est pas une machine évolutive, et il n'est pas plus avantageux que les tout-en-un pour le jeu. Mais on peut toujours se féliciter des baisses de tarifs, et des multiples combinaisons offertes aux acheteurs potentiels d'un Mac de bureau (Mac mini ou iMac tout-en-un ou PowerMac). Le prix plancher de 499 euros est spectaculaire, mais d'après le résumé du conference call sur macminute.com les marges sur le Mac mini devraient être similaires à celles de l'eMac.


----------



## sgb (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à Tous

Je pense acheter un macmini pour m'en servir comme media box dans le salon.

Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'utiliser la sortie TV d'un mac et je m'interroge sur sa qualité:

Y'a t il des bandes noires (underscan) ou bien l'image remplit t elle bien tout l'écran ? En bref et en simple, ce mac pourra t il remplacer un lecteur dvd

par avance merci à ceux qui utilisent leur mac pour cela de donner l'info


----------



## canardo (13 Janvier 2005)

et poum. ;-)
j'ai fait 2 heureux switcher hier. commande faite sur l'apple store...
raisons des switchs :

1er) j'ai besoin d'une machine simple pour aller sur le net et envoyer des emails et pour mettre mes photos de vacances et j'y comprend rien en informatique.
2eme) il est trop beau j'achete, tu m'expliqueras comment ca marche apres.


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2005)

sgb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à Tous
> 
> Je pense acheter un macmini pour m'en servir comme media box dans le salon.
> 
> ...


 
je me pose un peu la meme question.
Par contre j'imagine qu'il faudra quand meme utiliser soit le clavier soit la souris quand meme pour s'en servir de lecteur DVD.. non?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> et poum. ;-)
> j'ai fait 2 heureux switcher hier. commande faite sur l'apple store...
> raisons des switchs :
> 
> ...


  Ca c'est un bon esprit


----------



## canardo (13 Janvier 2005)

en gros pour resumer, le mac mini n'est rien d'autre que la machine anniversaire qu'on attendait tous non ? on voulait un mac pour les 20 ans, on l'a pas eu. ben on a eu un apple pour les 30  

1975-2005 : apres l'apple I, le mac mini (bon d'accord c'etait en 76)
30 ans d'evolution pour le meme resultat. un ordinateur qui tient dans une boite, livre sans ecran et sans clavier et pas du tout evolutif a un prix defiant toute concurrence (un peu moins cher qu'a l'epoque meme... )


----------



## La Taupe (13 Janvier 2005)

Cette nouvelle machine montre la nouvelle stratégie d'apple vraiment interressante sous toute point abordable et vraiment mignone je suis deja un fan ... VIVE STEEVE WE love YOU


----------



## fpoil (13 Janvier 2005)

> je me pose un peu la meme question.
> Par contre j'imagine qu'il faudra quand meme utiliser soit le clavier soit la souris quand meme pour s'en servir de lecteur DVD.. non?


 
 griffin vient de sortir une télécommande pour mac (voir news du we dernier sur macge)


 peut être utile dans ce cas, sinon si équipé en bluetooth et roméo, un tel portable suffit pour se passer de clavier


----------



## florentdesvosges (13 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> je me pose un peu la meme question.
> Par contre j'imagine qu'il faudra quand meme utiliser soit le clavier soit la souris quand meme pour s'en servir de lecteur DVD.. non?



à mon avis, aucun problème de bande noire ou autre : pas de soucis à se faire de ce côté 

J'utilise régulièrement mon Alu 12" (32 Mo de vram lui aussi) branché sur ma télé, avec VLC ou lecteur DVD, et l'image est tout à fait correcte (pas de différence avec un lecteur DVD de salon).


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2005)

Ok Merci 
Tiens ça me fait penser.. j'avais déjà vu une fois des claviers souples, que l'on peut transporter facilement partout.. Ca existe encore ça?


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ok Merci
> Tiens ça me fait penser.. j'avais déjà vu une fois des claviers souples, que l'on peut transporter facilement partout.. Ca existe encore ça?


Oui mais le toucher est pas térrible, voir mauvais


----------



## Pse (13 Janvier 2005)

Dans la série on est jamais satisfait ... 
Si Apple avait fait le mac mini ne serait-ce que 3 ou 4 cm plus grand( longueur - largeur), il aurait été tout aussi mignon (petit et léger) et cela aurait peut être permis d'y caser un HD de 3,5' (donc moins cher et de plus grosse capacité) et la place aurait peut être été aussi suffisante pour ajouter un second slot mémoire... histoire de l'upgrader pour pas trop cher.
Bon je sais je chipote... mais je suis le premier à aimer le mac mini. Je vais en commander un pour mon père et éventuellement, un pour moi pour en faire un petit serveur multimedia... Ce serait top


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2005)

Le mini mac est comme l'emac un produit d'entrée de gamme, sur lequel on ne peux changer que peu de choses, donc mis a part le coup de la ram inaccessible, il correspond bien au cahier des charges


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le toucher est pas térrible, voir mauvais


 
Oui oui ça je me doute que pour taper du texte ça doit pas etre l'ideal, mais bon pour emmener avec soi le Mac Mini c'est pas mal je pense quand on voyage. Genre, quand tu vas à l'hotel ou en vacances.

Quoiqu'il en soit voici un lien que je viens de trouver pour ceux que ça intéresse:

http://www.materiel.net/details_clavtkrwhiteusb.html


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

iPod Shuffle, iPod mini et iPod (photo), la gamme semble complète, la boucle est bouclée: Apple peut faire évoluer tranquillement ses gammes et se consacrer désormais au Mac avec le Mac mini... 

Fatigué moi.


----------



## squarepusher (13 Janvier 2005)

en voyant cette photo de la bête vue d'en dessous, je me dis que le démontage va être plus que sportif ...


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2005)

en clavier tu as ça aussi
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_548253.html?menu=news.technology


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en clavier tu as ça aussi
> http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_548253.html?menu=news.technology


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

>


je savais que tu aimerias ça 
http://www.vkb-tech.com/default.asp


----------



## bebert (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, excusez si vous avez déjà vu ou écrit l'info ici ou ailleurs :

Déjà 3 à 4 semaines de délai sur l'AppleStore pour le Mac mini.
De plus, il est interdit à l'utilisateur de démonter son Mac mini.

Bon, ben finalement, je vais attendre la rev. B. :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Machistador (13 Janvier 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> en voyant cette photo de la bête vue d'en dessous, je me dis que le démontage va être plus que sportif ...



Ca sent l'outil spécifique pour l'ouvrir   

A+
Michael


----------



## Red Leader (13 Janvier 2005)

@minime

absolument le mac mini n'est pas encore un shuttle, mais imagine la même boîte pourvu d'un connecteur pour carte graphique, je crois vraiment qu'on aurait l'essentiel d'un shuttle.

es-tu d'accord pour dire qu'il n'est pas impossible qu'Apple nous sorte ça un jour?

on peut aussi partir du powermac combo à 1350¤, Apple pourrait aussi sortir le même, coupé en deux pour 999¤ non?



@sgb

ça doit marcher j'ai essayé la sortie Y/C une fois sur une TV, l'écran est rempli correctement mais il y a un hic : la TV est considérée au format 4/3 uniquement  (même si celle-ci est compatible 16/9!), donc tu vas perdre 1 ligne sur 4 de l'image du film (25% de définition !(la platine DVD elle sait envoyer la totalité de l'image sur un TV compatible 16/9)

Avec un moniteur ou une TV avec entrée DVI, ce sera 1000 fois meilleur que ce soit pour les sources vidéo, DVD, et bien sûr pour l'affichage du bureau. 
personnellement, j'utilise la sortie DVI du powerbook pour mon projecteur HS10, c'est parfait.

avec l'arrivée du numérique terrestre, la HD bientôt , 2005 est une bonne année pour mettre sa TV à hour


----------



## Mille Sabords (13 Janvier 2005)

Red Leader a dit:
			
		

> @minime
> 
> ça doit marcher j'ai essayé la sortie Y/C une fois sur une TV, l'écran est rempli correctement mais il y a un hic : la TV est considérée au format 4/3 uniquement (même si celle-ci est compatible 16/9!), donc tu vas perdre 1 ligne sur 4 de l'image du film (25% de définition !(la platine DVD elle sait envoyer la totalité de l'image sur un TV compatible 16/9)
> 
> ...


 
t'es en train de me dire que le mac mini que je prévoyait branché sur ma tv ne sera même pas capable de m'afficher du DVD proprement ?
ma TV est en 4/3, si je passe un dvd 16/9 ça me coupe des bandes sur les côtés ?


----------



## canardo (13 Janvier 2005)

Red Leader a dit:
			
		

> personnellement, j'utilise la sortie DVI du powerbook pour mon projecteur HS10, c'est parfait.


 
quelle prise tu utilise pour ca ? tu as une entree dvi sur ton projo ? hs10 c'est sony ca non ?

ouais c'est bo j'ai trouve ur son-video.com je savais memepas que ca existait !!
donc avec ca tu as une image parfaite ?  le top quoi..


----------



## La Taupe (13 Janvier 2005)

le mini mac est pour moi une super machine il en faut pour tous les gout et je ne m avance pas si je vous dis que cette machine plait aux femme comme moi... qui ne se préoccupe pas de demonter ou customiser la machine! sur ce enorme kiss.... a tous les macnivorrrrrre


----------



## Massalia (13 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Belle config pour quelqu'un qui cherche à remplacer son UC PC et réutiliser l'écran. Pour peu qu'il a un  clavier et souris USB... voila y plus qu'à changer l'UC. Et à 499¤ franchement c'est carrément pas cher du tout...
> 
> Bravo Apple...


 Tout à fait d'accord. L'un des intérêts principaux de la bête, c'est de tenter les pécéistes, qui pourront à moindre frais réutiliser clavier, souris et moniteur, et ainsi passer dans le meilleur des mondes par la porte étroite...


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Whoooaaaah ! Incroyable, c'était vrai! Vive Apple, Vive Steve !


 je crois qu'il a joui


----------



## Krynn (13 Janvier 2005)

Sethi_b a dit:
			
		

> attention krynn va nous repondre que 80% de la pop ne sait pas cu qu'est la RAM!


 

 lol. Ca em fait pensez que j'ai montrer l'autre jour une carte reseau (avec la belle prise RJ45) a un collègue qui a un ordi a la maison.

 Je lui dit "c'est quoi, ca?"
 Lui: "de la RAM?"
 Moi "non"
 Lui "une carte mere?"
 Moi "non"
 Lui "une carte pour l'ecran?" (comprendre carte graphique)
 Moi "non"
 Lui "Je ne sais pas!"
 ...

 Alors je pense qu'effectivement une bonne partie de la population n'as aucune idée a quoi correspond de la RAM. Pour le & exacte, je n'en sais rien.

 Mais c'est comme ca pour tout les sujet, j'ai aucune idée a quoi ressemble un condensateur.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

matez moi ça et comparez avec le prix du mini (qui est plus petit en plus)


----------



## fpoil (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> matez moi ça et comparez avec le prix du mini (qui est plus petit en plus)


 
 j'ai a peu près la même chose sur mon bureau mais c'est du hp (e-pc) une belle m.... avec en plus nt .... vive les écrans bleus


----------



## Tangi (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> matez moi ça et comparez avec le prix du mini (qui est plus petit en plus)


OK, la comparaison est faite et le Mac Mini vaut largement mieux que cette "petite" boîte, on est d'accord non ????


----------



## ederntal (13 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> t'es en train de me dire que le mac mini que je prévoyait branché sur ma tv ne sera même pas capable de m'afficher du DVD proprement ?
> ma TV est en 4/3, si je passe un dvd 16/9 ça me coupe des bandes sur les côtés ?



Maiiiis nooon c'est l'inverse : sur ta tv 4/3 l'image apparetera correctement sans coupure... Il parlait des gens qui ont une tv 16/9e


----------



## Mille Sabords (13 Janvier 2005)

Ok,

en fait si je l'achète il me servira de petit serveur airport, lecteur dvd/divx et de machien d'encodage en divx (silencieuse),
j'envisage de le brancher uniquement sur ma TV avec un adaptateur sur la péritel et d'éventuellement juste brancher une souris et pas de clavier !


----------



## Krynn (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> matez moi ça et comparez avec le prix du mini (qui est plus petit en plus)


 
*Logic Supply 3677 mini-ITX System*
_ - Power Supply  Morex 80 Watt Power Supply  __+$19.00_
_ - Operating System Windows XP Home - English __+$109.00_
_ - Motherboard EPIA MII 12000 1.2Ghz __+$69.00_
_ - Memory  256MB PC2100/DDR266 RAM _
_ - Hard Disk 2.5" 40GB Seagate 5400rpm __+$19.00_
_ - Color Silver_
_ - CD / DVD Drive  TEAC DW-224E-93 Slimline CD-RW / DVD Combo __+$115.00_
_ - Build and test Build and test this system_ _+$35.00_
*Sub-Total: $735.00* 
  Avec un graveur CD + le systeme, ... ca deviens pas meilleur marché.
  il est pas tres beau


  Mais il a plein de prises à la base en plus que le mac Mini (son point fort)


----------



## canardo (13 Janvier 2005)

fait le calcul avec leur modele hush qui a un design plus proche, le prix monte a $1,000 avec XP pro...
donc le double. avec la passoire XP


----------



## NightWalker (13 Janvier 2005)

Si on en prend 6, ça fait dans les 3000¤... les monter en cluster, ajouter XGrid...

 Théoriquement ils devraient être plus puissant qu'un G5 bi 2,5GHz non pour un prix approximativement similaire ???


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (13 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Si on en prend 6, ça fait dans les 3000¤... les monter en cluster, ajouter XGrid...
> 
> Théoriquement ils devraient être plus puissant qu'un G5 bi 2,5GHz non pour un prix approximativement similaire ???


 Mouais j'ai des doutes, le bus du bi 2,5 est quand même plus rapide !!! et de plus il est en 64 bits


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il a joui



J'te demande pardon???


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

une petite pensée pour nos amis qui habitent au milieu de nulle part et qui vont se taper des heures de routes, afin de trouver le revendeur agrée le plus proche, qui soit le seul authorisé à ouvrir la bécane pour gonfler la RAM ou mettre un graveur DVD


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

parigo,  va


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

faut pas, c'est naturel


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

Krynn a dit:
			
		

> *Logic Supply 3677 mini-ITX System*
> _ - Power Supply  Morex 80 Watt Power Supply  __+$19.00_
> _ - Operating System Windows XP Home - English __+$109.00_
> _ - Motherboard EPIA MII 12000 1.2Ghz __+$69.00_
> ...


merci, j'osais pas clicker sur "add to basket" :


----------



## manustyle (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon foncez allumer votre Tv sur France 2, ils vont parler du mini Mac dans le journal de David Pujada d'ici 20H30.


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2005)

Yeah !


----------



## Cricri (13 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, vous êtes prévenus !


----------



## lel (13 Janvier 2005)

avant 20h30 je pense ... D'ici une dizaine de minute ...


----------



## minime (13 Janvier 2005)

Red Leader a dit:
			
		

> es-tu d'accord pour dire qu'il n'est pas impossible qu'Apple nous sorte ça un jour?



Pour l'instant les specs du Mac mini permettent d'atteindre un prix canon, tout en protégeant les autres gammes (iMac, PowerMac). S'ils en faisaient un Mac Shuttle, par exemple en ajoutant un slot pour carte graphique, la machine changerait de segment, elle commencerait à intéresser les Mac fans désirant une machine compacte, mais évolutive et permettant aussi de jouer, à la manière d'un shuttle PC. Elle changerait aussi de philosophie puisqu'on pourrait l'ouvrir, l'upgrader. Je parierais plutôt sur une évolution du PowerMac d'entrée de gamme, qui est déjà dans ce segment (sauf pour les dimensions ).

Macnews.de propose des photos du Mac mini, y compris l'intérieur. Le proc est un 7447B (7447BHX1420QD, l'une des réfs du récent qualification report).


----------



## lel (13 Janvier 2005)

depuis + de 10 ans, c'est France 2


----------



## Balooners (13 Janvier 2005)

Magnifique la Pub pour Apple, c'est incroyable!!!

 Seulement il y a eu que les 15 première seconde où ils parlent d'Apple après c'est l'ordi en général.


----------



## xanadu (13 Janvier 2005)

Prix:
- 85% en dix ans


----------



## ebensatis (13 Janvier 2005)

Le mac mini vient de passé au JT, présenté par steeve en personne sur scéne .....


----------



## Cricri (13 Janvier 2005)

lel a dit:
			
		

> depuis + de 10 ans, c'est France 2


Franchement j'ai d'autres infos à stocker dans mon disque dur !


----------



## ebensatis (13 Janvier 2005)

.... dans un sujet les les ordinateur de moins en moins chère

je cite : "un constructeur , Apple vient MEME de présenter un ordinateur a 500 euros "


----------



## Amophis (13 Janvier 2005)

Je crois que là si on est pas au courant que le Mac mini existe.... en tout cas, bonne pub gratuite


----------



## el_chato (13 Janvier 2005)

On dirait bien qu'Apple vient de jeter un pavé dans la marre (pour ne pas dire un Mac mini dans...) et commence à faire parler...
Quel est votre avis, dans quelle mesure pensez-vous que l'annonce du Mac mini à 500$ ébranlerait le petit monde de l'informatique (Dell et Cie). J'ai entre-apercu sans avoir le temps d'y preter attention une pub de Dell avec un ordi à 450 euros je crois !? Réaction préprogrammée ?


----------



## Balooners (13 Janvier 2005)

Dès que le journal est en ligne, je vous lance une capture vidéo du reportage


----------



## ebensatis (13 Janvier 2005)

Les constructeur informatique ont souvent par le passer suivi des tendances initiées par apple. Il essaieront cerrainement encore cette fois ci. Nul doute qu'il y a rrive au niveau du prix et nul doute qu'il n'y arriveront pas au niveau du design et de l'intégration technologique.
Un exemple ???

Le portable avec ecran 17"/ Plusieurs constructeur s'y son essayer, plusieurs modèle existe, aucun  n'arrive à la cheville du powerbook. Ils sont gros, lours, bruyant, ont peut d'autonomie et sont moins performant (malgré des configurations annoncées comme supérieures)


----------



## maCben (13 Janvier 2005)

Keynote sensationnel !!!!!!!!!!!
C'est trop bon, je l'ai regardé 3 fois tellement il a assuré.
Vive Apple !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuko (13 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que là si on est pas au courant que le Mac mini existe.... en tout cas, bonne pub gratuite



T'es fou !!

Avec toutes les bourdes que nous fait ce brave Pujadas, je sais pas s'il y'encore du monde qui accorde de la crédibilité à ce qu'il annonce.

Je vois bien l'topo :
" Oh purée, Pujadas... un Apple à 500¤, mais il c'est encore gouré. Apple !! ça doit forcement faire 1500 ¤".

Si vous avez 2 minutes pour rigoler : www.hoaxbuster.com


----------



## Pomme (13 Janvier 2005)

Vas-y Steve,tu tiens le bon bout,avec le mini tu prouves qu'Apple est capable de s'attaqué aux PC...c'est très bien,comme ça ils vont contre-attaqués en réduisant encore leur marge(déjà faible!),ils vont coulés et t'auras gagné!  ...quoi,c'est pas comme ça que ça va se passer? :rose:

En tout cas,c'est bien qu'on entende parler beaucoup d'Apple en ce moment...


----------



## sergio (13 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que là si on est pas au courant que le Mac mini existe.... en tout cas, bonne pub gratuite



Ouai vraiment super comme pub pour Apple !!
Franchement annonce d'un ordi a tres bas prix par un grand constructeur d'ordinateur dans les titres du JT à l'ouverture...
Ensuite c'est Steeve qui ouvre le reportage !! Ave le Mac mini...
Ensuite on ne voit presque que des iBook et des iMac !!  Trop Cool
Franchement l'image d'Apple change... J'espère qu'il va faire un malheur ce MAc mini  ;-)


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (13 Janvier 2005)

yalla, Mac a le meilleur OS du marché, aujourd'hui, il ont le plus design, le plus petit, un des moins cher ordinateur du monde. Je vais faire la bise à steve Jobs et je reviens. Sans dec', ils sont trop fort, c'est bien fait pour ce guignol de Bill Gates, tiens prend ca dans les dents!!! En tout cas j'espère qu'il va pas s'en vendre trop, on va avoir une prolifération de virus programmés pour Mac OSX.


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

futurmacmaniaque a dit:
			
		

> yalla, Mac a le meilleur OS du marché, aujourd'hui, il ont le plus design, le plus petit, un des moins cher ordinateur du monde. Je vais faire la bise à steve Jobs et je reviens. Sans dec', ils sont trop fort, c'est bien fait pour ce guignol de Bill Gates, tiens prend ca dans les dents!!! En tout cas j'espère qu'il va pas s'en vendre trop, on va avoir une prolifération de virus programmés pour Mac OSX.



On se calme le nioub

1 ton avatar est grillé
2 Microsoft ne fabrique ni vend d'ordi
3 ton pseudo va être obsolète à moyen ou long terme


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> On se calme le nioub
> 
> 1 ton avatar est grillé
> 2 Microsoft ne fabrique ni vend d'ordi
> 3 *ton pseudo va être obsolète à moyen ou long terme*


:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Le mac mini vient de passé au JT, présenté par steeve en personne sur scéne .....



Je viens de regarder ce petit reportage. C'était bien.  Mais pas de quoi s'enflammer non plus.  Le reportage était généraliste sur le prix des PC qui a baissé.  A lire certain, on aurait dit que le reportage était ciblé spécifiquement sur le nouveau Mac. 

Mais c'est clair que pour la comm, c'est bénéfique, bien plus que le gars qui agenouille devant un écran 30"...


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> On se calme le nioub
> 
> 1 ton avatar est grillé
> 2 Microsoft ne fabrique ni vend d'ordi
> 3 ton pseudo va être obsolète à moyen ou long terme


 ok
Concernant mon avatar, je suis un fan des Simpsons et si tu pense que mon cerveau est le même que le sien libre a toi. 
Plus de vente Mac = moins de progression de vente PC a ce que je sache à par virtual PC le billou y fait pas de logiciel Mac et de toute facon il a une tete de con je l'emmerde quand même.
Au niveau de mon pseudo, je l'espère. Je suis sur le Pc de mes parents avec ce windows xp de MERDE, et avec mon salaire mac c'etait pas trop pour moi. Grace au mini plus un lcd 15' un clavier une souris, je vais pouvoir echapper a ce quasi monopole. De toute facon le prochain pseudo sera Exfuturmacmaniaque et si ca te pose un problème c'est pas grave.

Signé : Le Nioub

P.S : T'inquiète je ne t'en veux pas et j'ai encore mordu personne, de toute facon j'ai pas la rage. Tout ce qui est bon pour Apple est mauvais pour Microsoft, du moins je l'espère.


----------



## Balooners (14 Janvier 2005)

Voilà la vidéo est en ligne.

 Pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le reportage, ou qui ont la flème d'aller chercher, sur le site de France2 et de chercher le bon timing, j'ai mis la vidéo du reportage en ligne.

 Ne possédant plus le logiciel adéquat, j'ai du faire avec les moyens du bord. C'est n'est pas génial, mais on comprend. la vidéo pèse 4,94 Mo.

Voilà c'est par ici

 Bonne soirée.


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Janvier 2005)

Ajouter un Go de ram au Mm coûte presqu'aussi cher que d'en acheter un second!
Et allez expliquer à un nouveau venu pourquoi 512 Mo coûtent 80 Euros et plus de 400 pour 1 Go!!!

Apple est conue pour sa ram chère, mais là!!! Si au moins on pouvait la changer soi-même facilement!

A.


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et allez expliquer à un nouveau venu pourquoi 512 Mo coûtent 80 Euros



Même plus que ça et c'est bien là le problème, puisque d'origine il a 256 mo donc c'est 256 mo supplémentaires qui nous coûtent 80 euros


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

Z'avez rien compris, à ce prix là, c'est comme les Bic, on ordi jetable donc interchangeable


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Même plus que ça et c'est bien là le problème, puisque d'origine il a 256 mo donc c'est 256 mo supplémentaires qui nous coûtent 80 euros



Non, il n'y a qu'un slot mémoire donc c'est une barrette de 512 mo qui est installée en lieu et place de celle de 250 mo.
Cela explique le prix pour 1 Go de ram.


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

futurmacmaniaque a dit:
			
		

> Plus de vente Mac = moins de progression de vente PC a ce que je sache à par virtual PC le billou y fait pas de logiciel Mac et de toute facon il a une tete de con je l'emmerde quand même.
> 
> P.S : T'inquiète je ne t'en veux pas et j'ai encore mordu personne, de toute facon j'ai pas la rage. Tout ce qui est bon pour Apple est mauvais pour Microsoft, du moins je l'espère.



Cool, le petit frère de jeromemac


----------



## woulf (14 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, il n'y a qu'un slot mémoire donc c'est une barrette de 512 mo qui est installée en lieu et place de celle de 250 mo.
> Cela explique le prix pour 1 Go de ram.



Oui mais non 
Car si tu l'achètes avec 256 et qu'ensuite tu changes, il te reste ta veille barrette de 256 que tu peux me revencre (par exemple), alors que là c'est apple qui la garde (qui peut aussi me la revendre, mais à prix éhonté  )


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder ce petit reportage. C'était bien.  Mais pas de quoi s'enflammer non plus.  Le reportage était généraliste sur le prix des PC qui a baissé.  _A lire certain, on aurait dit que le reportage était ciblé spécifiquement sur le nouveau Mac._


J'ai faillit être déçu par le reportage après avoir lu certaines remarques enflammées :rateau:... Ils ont parlé du mac mini, mais aussi d'une baisse de prix générale des PC.
 M'enfin, lePoujadas a bien expliqué le coup du macmini à 500¤ et a parlé d'une "grande marque", donc ça a dû faire tilt dans la tête des gens qu'une "grande marque" fasse un ordi pitit et à un prix très raisonnable 
 Un petit bémol... l'annpnce est passé hier au journal, ces temps-ci les gens sont à fond sur les soldes... mais le mac mini lui n'est pas en vente encore. Et ça je crois que le tit reportage ne le dit pas 

 Eddy

 PS: Pour cette histoire de RAM, quand les gens iront en magasin (fnac et autre) ils demanderont pass qu'on ajoute de la RAM, ils le prendront tel quel je pense  Reste à savoir comment vous se comporter les vendeurs vis à vis de ce mac mini qui n'est finalement *qu'à* 1.25GHz... Et pour avoir entendu quelques argumentaires de vendeurs, donner des gros chiffres sans aucune explication sur leur signification (ou au mieux une explication erronée  ), ça peut jouer énormément sur la vente de ce produit!


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Cool, le petit frère de jeromemac


 
Tu vois qu'on finis par s'entendre !!!


----------



## Krynn (14 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le reportage, ou qui ont la flème d'aller chercher, sur le site de France2 et de chercher le bon timing, j'ai mis la vidéo du reportage en ligne.
> 
> Ne possédant plus le logiciel adéquat, j'ai du faire avec les moyens du bord. C'est n'est pas génial, mais on comprend. la vidéo pèse 4,94 Mo.
> 
> ...


 
 Merci bien pour la vidéo.

 Quand je vois des reportages comme celui-la dans un journal TV à 20h30, je me dit que je suis heureux de ne plus avoir de télé. 

 C'est bien pour le Mac, mais c'est quand meme creux comme reportage.


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

en allant ici http://www.macnews.de/gallery/index.php
je ne vois pas de ventilateur a l'intérieur du minimac, donc bruit = 0 ?


----------



## MamaCass (14 Janvier 2005)

Est ce que la grille derriere ne fait pas office de haut parleurs mais également de ventilateur ?


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en allant ici http://www.macnews.de/gallery/index.php
> je ne vois pas de ventilateur a l'intérieur du minimac, donc bruit = 0 ?


toujours tourner sa langue 7 fois dans la bouche avant de parler   
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-7882-precisions-sur-le-mac-mini


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Janvier 2005)

Oui et se méfier des décibels annoncés par Apple ...


----------



## sunriserevolution (14 Janvier 2005)

En ayant bien vu l'intérieur (c'est du tout intégré  ), il ne faut pas aller chercher plus loin que...



Là: http://www.macworld.com/2004/11/reviews/ibookg4update/index.php



Et là: http://www.macworld.com/2004/05/reviews/g4powerbooks/index.php



Les performances du mini se situeront probablement entre les deux...

Sunrise


----------



## squarepusher (14 Janvier 2005)

je change de sujet ...
en ce moment il suffit d'aller voir les partie mac de bureau et switch du forum pour comprendre qu'il y a du monde interessé par le mini...
je  croise les doigts pour que cet ordi se vende bien


----------



## kitetrip (14 Janvier 2005)

C'est cool cette histoire de Mac Mini, je vais pouvoir me payer un Cube G4 d'occaz' à prix enfin raisonnable


----------



## Red Leader (14 Janvier 2005)

@millesabord, sgb

sur les modes 4/3 et 16/9

perso j'ai une TV 4/3 compatible 16/9

si ta TV est *4/3 ancien modèle non compatible 16/9*, lorsque tu installe ton lecteur DVD, tu choisis le mode 4/3 letterbox, et dans ce cas le lecteur va transformer l'image du film (576 lignes au rapport 16/9) en une image 4/3 correcte de 432 lignes et générer deux bandes noires 64 lignes en haut et en bas.
si tues dans ce cas, c'est plutôt ta TV qu'il faut changer

par contre si ta TV est 4/3 *compatible 16/9* elle affiche la totalité 576 lignes venant du lecteur DVD (sur lequel tu choisis l'option "TV 16/9") et dans ce cas tun ne perd absolument aucun pixel de l'image du film. en mode 16/9 la TV affiche les 576 lignes à l'identique d'une TV 16/9

par contre sur mac (mini ou autre), contrairement à une platine DVD, *la sortie vidéo est considérée systématiquement comme 4/3, donc tu ne peut pas tirer profit du mode 16/9 si ta TV 4/3 est en pourvue!*


l'image n'est coupée sur le côtés qu'avec un lecteur DVD branché sur un TV 4/3 non compatible 16/9 et que tu choisis l'option "4/3 pan &scan" dans ce cas le lecteur DVD envoit 576 lignes mais tronque les pixels à gauche et à droite

@canardo

oui le HS10 en DVI affiche le bureau en WXGA 1366 x 768, on peut même afficher de la HD en natif , le lecteur DVD logiciel Apple interpole très bien l'image je peux t'assurer que ça fait en home cinéma du tonnerre, rien à voir avec un platine de salon.

Par contre depuis l'an dernier il y a de plus en plus de platines DVD avec des sorties DVI, donc il faudrait faire une comparaison ça doit beaucoup se rapprocher d'une sortie mac/PC


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Janvier 2005)

futurmacmaniaque a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois qu'on finis par s'entendre !!!


 Tu découvriras bientôt je pense qui est jeromemac


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Janvier 2005)

C'est beaucoup ça 22 Décibels ? C'est moyen bruillant que l'eMac je m'en doute
 mais on entendra beaucoup le ventilateur ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Tu découvriras bientôt je pense qui est jeromemac



JeromeMac est ton ami. 

A propos du «bruit», je donne mon avis...


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> C'est beaucoup ça 22 Décibels ? C'est moyen bruillant que l'eMac je m'en doute
> mais on entendra beaucoup le ventilateur ?


 
Pour donner une idée, 22 dB c'est le niveau sonore d'une chambre à coucher pendant la nuit (avec des dormeurs ne ronflant pas....)

Autre indication, chaque fois qu'on perd 3 dB, le niveau sonore est divisé par 2


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, il n'y a qu'un slot mémoire donc c'est une barrette de 512 mo qui est installée en lieu et place de celle de 250 mo.
> Cela explique le prix pour 1 Go de ram.



Oui ok mais c'est quand même logique ce que je dis : 

- Pour 499 ¤ t'as le mini mac avec 256 mo
- Pour 579 ¤ le même avec 512

Donc au final tu n'as que 256 de + pour 80 euros de plus, donc ta barrette de 512 te coûte + de 80 euros, on va dire 120 puisque le prix de la 256 est déjà facturé dans les 499 ¤ de départ. Sinon faudrait considérer que les 256 mo d'origine ne valent rien.

Rassurez moi, y a pas qu'à moi que ça paraît logique si ?


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2005)

précision sur les décibels...:



22 dB ne veut rien dire en soit, car 
- des types de décibels, il y en a une infinité. dB mesure une quantité d'énergie sur un temps donné . ;
- la fréquence du bruit change tout.

il est quasiment impossible d'obtenir une pièce à moins de 30 dB mesuré sur une période longue (ex: dans une pièce usuelle de travail, le bruit de fond induit un niveau de 30-35 minimum)
Par ailleurs, dans un pièce de travail dont le bruit de fond est à 30-35 courvira le bruit de fond d'un objet qui fait 22dB...(en théorie, si la différence est supérieure à trois dB, c'est la source le plus élevée qui domine). Mais attention, pour la perception finale de la personne, cela revient à ajouter des choux et des carottes.

Exemple concret: habiter à côté de roissy nê pose pas de pb en terme de dB par rapport à d'autres endroits, mais la fréquence du niveau sonore et le nombre d'emergences de pointes transforme le paradis en enfer 

donc ne vous fiez pas aux annonces en décibels: sans l'indicateur utilisé, cela n'a aucun sens.


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui ok mais c'est quand même logique ce que je dis :
> 
> - Pour 499 ¤ t'as le mini mac avec 256 mo
> - Pour 579 ¤ le même avec 512
> ...


 
euh... désolé mais.... jaipastoukompris!

J'essaie quand même de répondre. Si tu achètes le Mac à 256 Mo, en supposant que tu te contrefiches de la perte de garantie et que tu décides de passer toi même à 512 Mo. Tu vas aller acheter une barrette de 512 Mo rue Montgallet et il t'en coutera 80 Euros. Ton Mac 512 Mo t'aura donc couté 499 + 80 = 579 Euros, soit le même rpix que si tu avais acheté directement le Mac en version 512 Mo.

Oui mais tu me diras, si je fais l'opération moi-même, il me reste une barrette de 256 Mo que je peux revendre!!! Alors là moi je te réponds:  " A qui tu espères la revendre ta barrette de 256 Mo?????"


----------



## Jetsurfer (14 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> euh... désolé mais.... jaipastoukompris!
> 
> J'essaie quand même de répondre. Si tu achètes le Mac à 256 Mo, en supposant que tu te contrefiches de la perte de garantie et que tu décides de passer toi même à 512 Mo. Tu vas aller acheter une barrette de 512 Mo rue Montgallet et il t'en coutera 80 Euros. Ton Mac 512 Mo t'aura donc couté 499 + 80 = 579 Euros, soit le même rpix que si tu avais acheté directement le Mac en version 512 Mo.
> 
> Oui mais tu me diras, si je fais l'opération moi-même, il me reste une barrette de 256 Mo que je peux revendre!!! Alors là moi je te réponds:  " A qui tu espères la revendre ta barrette de 256 Mo?????"



Remy, celui qui a tout compris.


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> euh... désolé mais.... jaipastoukompris!
> 
> J'essaie quand même de répondre. Si tu achètes le Mac à 256 Mo, en supposant que tu te contrefiches de la perte de garantie et que tu décides de passer toi même à 512 Mo. Tu vas aller acheter une barrette de 512 Mo rue Montgallet et il t'en coutera 80 Euros. Ton Mac 512 Mo t'aura donc couté 499 + 80 = 579 Euros, soit le même rpix que si tu avais acheté directement le Mac en version 512 Mo.
> 
> Oui mais tu me diras, si je fais l'opération moi-même, il me reste une barrette de 256 Mo que je peux revendre!!! Alors là moi je te réponds:  " A qui tu espères la revendre ta barrette de 256 Mo?????"



une barrette de 256 est vendable, mais tu ne vas clairement pas faire l'affaire du siècle.
En gros, Remy et jptk ont tous les deux raison !

Par contre, quitte à faire sauter la garantie et à démonter le Mini Mac (à supposer que cela soit "faisable"), mieux vaut mettre une barrette de 1go (qui vaut moins de 200 euros, et non 400 comme à l'Apple Store !)



			
				Red Leader a dit:
			
		

> @millesabord, sgb
> 
> sur les modes 4/3 et 16/9
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces riches précisions


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ...En gros, Remy et jptk ont tous les deux raison !
> ...


 
ah! merci de nous réconcilier.... Ca m'embêtait un peu de me brouiller avec JPTK


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ah! merci de nous réconcilier.... Ca m'embêtait un peu de me brouiller avec JPTK



Tu m'étonnes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


Bon vous m'avez pas compris c'est pas grave, je parlais même pas de faire l'opération soit même, je parlais d'une commande en BTO. On paye 80 euros pour 256 mo de plus, j'ai beau retourner le problème dans tous les sens, ça me parait logique, si pour 499 ¤ t'as 256 mo et que pour 579 t'as 512 mo, bah au final on t'aura facturé les 256 mo supplémentaires (oui je sais c'est une 512) 80 ¤.

Pour avoir une barrette de 512 mo, on devrait, en théorie, payer seulement 256 mo puisqu'il sont déjà compris dans les 499 ¤ !   

Bon après j'arrête, j'irai en parler aux types en face de chez moi, c'est une centre spécialisé pour débiles légers, ils sont très sympas et ils sont toujours d'accord eux !    (attention pour les moralistes à 2 balles, je ne me moque pas d'eux, je les aime bcp).


----------



## fpoil (14 Janvier 2005)

un outil pour déclipser la mac mini


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)




----------



## ficelle (14 Janvier 2005)

:love: 

ça vient de là


----------



## squarepusher (14 Janvier 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> un outil pour déclipser la mac mini


----------



## MacNomad (14 Janvier 2005)

Il commence à y avoir des articles techniques chez Apple sur le Mac mini
 dans les bases de données techniques

http://search.info.apple.com/?search=Go&lr=lang_en&kword=&q=mac mini

 A suivre régulièrement
 Georges


----------



## fpoil (14 Janvier 2005)

The Mac mini has 32 MB DDR of soldered SDRAM dedicated for video. Video memory cannot be upgraded.

on avait compris


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça vient de là


tu parles le mandarin 

par contre pour sortir le cd c'est moins facile :bebe:


----------



## ficelle (14 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu parles le mandarin
> 
> par contre pour sortir le cd c'est moins facile :bebe:



c'est surtout pour se rendre compte de la taille 

à la sortie du cube, il n'y avait pas eu un slogan du style "chéri, j'ai rétréci le G4" ?

enfin plus je le regarde, plus j'ai envie d'en chopper un de base, et de l'ouvrir en m'asseyant copieusement sur la garantie  :rateau:


----------



## squarepusher (14 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu parles le mandarin
> 
> par contre pour sortir le cd c'est moins facile :bebe:


 plus qu'a faire une fente de la bonne taille avec une bonne scie circulaire


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> à la sortie du cube, il n'y avait pas eu un slogan du style "chéri, j'ai rétréci le G4" ?


Maiiiiiiiiiiis non, c'est un film dont tu parles tu dois confondre   (pardon :rose: )

and if you order the basic in th us its only three hundred and eighty euros peanuts :affraid:


----------



## fpoil (14 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> enfin plus je le regarde, plus j'ai envie d'en chopper un de base, et de l'ouvrir en m'asseyant copieusement sur la garantie  :rateau:


 
 si tu en as besoin je te file la machoire à déclipser, 100% agréé par apple... enfin presque ...


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2005)

Euh ya combien de slots pour la Ram dans le mini? Un ou deux?


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> si tu en as besoin je te file la machoire à déclipser, 100% agréé par apple... enfin presque ...


bah si tu achetes 4 peignes et que tu casse les pointes correspondantes au méplats tu as un outil a pas cher 100% compatible mac :love:
_(merci duchamp )_

le  ipeigne


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Euh ya combien de slots pour la Ram dans le mini? Un ou deux?


1 seul


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2005)

Gnaaaah l'arnaque, obligé d'acheter une barette de 512 pour augmenter la ram de 256 megas..... À MORT !


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Gnaaaah l'arnaque, obligé d'acheter une barette de 512 pour augmenter la ram de 256 megas..... À MORT !



C'est bien joué, je suis sûr qu'ils ont surtout prévu de vendre la config à ¤579


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Gnaaaah l'arnaque, obligé d'acheter une barette de 512 pour augmenter la ram de 256 megas..... À MORT !



pour comparer les pratiques, j'ai fait une simul sur dell 1er prix, et c'est encore pire. Pour passer de 256 à 512, c'est plus cher

(bon ok, l'ordi, tu l'ouvres facile, mais bon, si on vie un public qui n'a pas envie de s'embrouiller avec une ouverture de boite..)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Gnaaaah l'arnaque, obligé d'acheter une barette de 512 pour augmenter la ram de 256 megas..... À MORT !


 check le lien que j'ai donné ici et tu comparera avec une boite pc qui fait dans le même format : plus cher....


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> enfin plus je le regarde, plus j'ai envie d'en chopper un de base, et de l'ouvrir en m'asseyant copieusement sur la garantie  :rateau:



je dois refreiner cette même envie depuis Mardi ...


----------



## eric_d (14 Janvier 2005)

bonjour à tous,

je veux m'acheter un Mini et passer enfin au Mac, j'ai deux petites questions:
en plus du mini j'achète le clavier et la souris Apple, pour cela les deux ports USB vont être pris par ces deux périphériques?
ou le port USB c'est uniquement pour le clavier et la souris sans fil?
car j'aurais besoin d'un port USB libre pour mon modem adsl ....
à la limite j'achète un modem éthernet ...

merci pour les réponses et bravo à MacGé
;-)


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2005)

eric_d a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je veux m'acheter un Mini et passer enfin au Mac, j'ai deux petites questions:
> en plus du mini j'achète le clavier et la souris Apple, pour cela les deux ports USB vont être pris par ces deux périphériques?
> ...



Salut et bienvenue...

Si tu prends le clavier Apple, il fait aussi office de hub USB. En fait il y a deux connecteurs USB sur le claviers. Tu peux donc brancher la souris sur le clavier et laisser libre celui sur l'UC pour des périphériques plus gourmand en alimentation...


----------



## Cricri (14 Janvier 2005)

la souris se branche sur le clavier donc il te restera un port USB sur le Mini... et un autre sur le clavier !


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2005)

Franchement elle me fait ch... cette machine  , ça fait un moment que j'ai envie de m'essayer en calcul cluster... jusque là ma poche m'interdisait... mais maintenant, avec 3 mini Mac pour moins de 1500 ¤... j'ai une puissance "théorique" de 3,75GHz en tri processeurs  :love: 

Quand je postais une déconnade plus haut avec un cluster de 6 mini Mac, je ne pensais pas que ça allait après me torturer l'esprit...


----------



## eric_d (14 Janvier 2005)

vous me levez un poids du coeur!
merci, je passe commande au store.....


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Janvier 2005)

Allez ça y est j'ai réussi à convaincre ma soeur d'acheter un mac mini, elle l'a commander cher Cami Bruxelles, j'suis trop curieux de le voir en vrai. En plus il ira très bien avec son Ibook


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2005)

bien jouer...


----------



## upzwia0p5q2v3fm (14 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Franchement elle me fait ch... cette machine , ça fait un moment que j'ai envie de m'essayer en calcul cluster... jusque là ma poche m'interdisait... mais maintenant, avec 3 mini Mac pour moins de 1500 ¤... j'ai une puissance "théorique" de 3,75GHz en tri processeurs :love:
> 
> Quand je postais une déconnade plus haut avec un cluster de 6 mini Mac, je ne pensais pas que ça allait après me torturer l'esprit...


 
Salut , Mais comment peut on faire pour le mettre en cluster ? avec xgrid ?  et puis avec quoi comme connexion entre les minis ? Firewire? 
a+


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2005)

Putain c'est clair...... ça fait un cluster à 6 processeurs pour 3000 euros, vachement rentable !!!!!! et attends voir..... euh, 6 x 1,25 =...........


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

qqn reconnait il cet ecran ?

 ce serait un futur ecran 17" apple ?


----------



## TOTALEMENTNOVICE (14 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir,

  2 questions :
  - la puissance processeur n'est pas énorme par rapport à un PC.
  - la puissance de la carte graphique est-elle vraiment si faible que çà pour pour pouvoir jouer?

  Merçi.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2005)

Par rapport à cette histoire de processeur, par combien faut multiplier la fréquence d'un G4 pour avoir l'équivalent pour un pentium ou AMD ??? 
Pour répondre à la question du ptit nioub du cantal..... j'ai une carte graphique 32 sur mon eMac 700, ça tient relativement la route....ça dépend des jeux et de la vitesse du proc, pis de la ram aussi


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=45&announcementid=27


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> qqn reconnait il cet ecran ?
> 
> ce serait un futur ecran 17" apple ?



Selon qu'on consulte cette page depuis un PC ou un Mac, l'image n'est pas la même...  Là tu as l'exemple typique du switcher qui a branché un écran X sur le Mac mini.


----------



## upzwia0p5q2v3fm (14 Janvier 2005)

TOTALEMENTNOVICE a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> 
> 2 questions :
> - la puissance processeur n'est pas énorme par rapport à un PC.
> ...


Salut , 
- elle est pas enorme oui , mais les cpu apple sont super bien optimiser donc 1.25 ghz chez apple = 2.8ghtz sur pc . a puissance egale les cpu apple sont plus performant ! Comme les cpu AMd par rapport a ceux de INTEL . 

- Mais non ca reste une bonne carte graphique ! je sais que on peux meme faire tourne unreal tournament 2004 dessus . Un amis a un ibook et ca tourne nikel en 800*600 ! 
Pour doom 3 , la no coment !  mais la nest pas le but ! 

a+ 
Ps: quelqun pourrais repondre a ma question sur les clusters ? merci


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2005)

Unreal, il est trop cool ce jeu :love:


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

c'est quoi ces pseudos qui arrivent , un je hurle l'autre c'est "upzwia0p5q2v3fm" :casse: c'est ton prénom  ?


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

TOTALEMENTNOVICE a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> 
> 2 questions :
> - la puissance processeur n'est pas énorme par rapport à un PC.
> ...


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86578 pour les jeux


----------



## upzwia0p5q2v3fm (14 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ces pseudos qui arrivent , un je hurle l'autre c'est "upzwia0p5q2v3fm" :casse: c'est ton prénom  ?


Je ne donne pas mon nom car je suis un PCiste ! chut ...... 
ici c est mal vu .


----------



## DandyWarhol (14 Janvier 2005)

Dites, question idiote, que je me suis jamais posé. 
Le mac mini en fait on peut le brancher direct sur une télé? (pas seulement pour la lecture d'un DVD, mais pour tout le reste)


----------



## upzwia0p5q2v3fm (14 Janvier 2005)

Vrai que un cluster de mini , ca etre quelque chose ! avec des minis de 1.42 ghtz ! 
Mais comment on fait pour les monter en clusters ?


----------



## roro dudu (14 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Dites, question idiote, que je me suis jamais posé.
> Le mac mini en fait on peut le brancher direct sur une télé? (pas seulement pour la lecture d'un DVD, mais pour tout le reste)


oui tout à fait


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

upzwia0p5q2v3fm a dit:
			
		

> Je ne donne pas mon nom car je suis un PCiste ! chut ......
> ici c est mal vu .


pfff t'inquiète pas je suis sur dell lattitude w2k toute la journée, autocad et compagnie, donc tu es le bienvenu, (nous avons même jack dell en nos murs  )


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2005)

upzwia0p5q2v3fm a dit:
			
		

> Vrai que un cluster de mini , ca etre quelque chose ! avec des minis de 1.42 ghtz !
> Mais comment on fait pour les monter en clusters ?



A ma connaissance, les machines sont inteconnectées via Ethernet... ensuite c'est le logiciel XGrid qui va tout organiser et orchestrer les partages des charges... ça a l'air enfantin à mettre en oeuvre...

Plein d'articles sur le Net :

http://cmgm.stanford.edu/~cparnot/xgrid-stanford/
http://unu.novajo.ca/simple/archives/000022.html
http://vlan.org/breve375.html
http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/05/11/xgrid_pt1.html


----------



## upzwia0p5q2v3fm (14 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> A ma connaissance, les machines sont inteconnectées via Ethernet... ensuite c'est le logiciel XGrid qui va tout organiser et orchestrer les partages des charges... ça a l'air enfantin à mettre en oeuvre...
> 
> Plein d'articles sur le Net :
> 
> ...


 
Merci NightWalker , 
Mais si on as deja un routeur adsl ethernet , comment on fait ?? et on peux les connecte par wifi ? et encore en ethernet 100mbits , c est pas assez rapide ?  Quand a xgrid , cela me semble un super logiciel , faut esperer que beaucoup de logiciel de calculs puisse l'utiliser ! 
A+


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2005)

upzwia0p5q2v3fm a dit:
			
		

> Merci NightWalker ,
> Mais si on as deja un routeur adsl ethernet , comment on fait ?? et on peux les connecte par wifi ? et encore en ethernet 100mbits , c est pas assez rapide ?  Quand a xgrid , cela me semble un super logiciel , faut esperer que beaucoup de logiciel de calculs puisse l'utiliser !
> A+



C'est tout le problème... les routeurs que l'on trouve beaucoup sur le marché possedent un temps de switch assez important. Si on veut des super switchs comme ceux utilisés à Virginia Tech... 

Sinon, ça reste une solution plus intéressante que le clustering par internet pour pas cher...


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Selon qu'on consulte cette page depuis un PC ou un Mac, l'image n'est pas la même...  Là tu as l'exemple typique du switcher qui a branché un écran X sur le Mac mini.


 
 c une page du site apple !

 je vois pas en quoi consulter d'un mac ou d'un pc change cette page

 par ailleurs, si elle est sur le site d'apple, ca m'etonnerait que ce soit une photo d'un ecran X non ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c une page du site apple !
> 
> je vois pas en quoi consulter d'un mac ou d'un pc change cette page
> 
> par ailleurs, si elle est sur le site d'apple, ca m'etonnerait que ce soit une photo d'un ecran X non ?



Oui, je sais que c'est une page du site Apple. Et c'est ce que je t'explique: si tu accèdes à la page depuis un Mac, tu auras un écran Apple, depuis un PC, tu auras un écran d'une marque quelconque.  Cette différence est volontaire de la part d'Apple et montre qu'elle cible bien son produit comme je l'ai noté tout à l'heure.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c une page du site apple !
> 
> je vois pas en quoi consulter d'un mac ou d'un pc change cette page
> 
> par ailleurs, si elle est sur le site d'apple, ca m'etonnerait que ce soit une photo d'un ecran X non ?



En fait si justement, le but du mini Mac est justement de faire switcher les utilisateurs PC vers le mini Mac. Le fameux BYODKM, bring your own display, keyboard and mouse. Si tu veux c'est presque l'image d'un ex utilisateur PC qui vient de remplacer la tour PC par le mini Mac en gardant le reste des périphériques...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c une page du site apple !
> 
> je vois pas en quoi consulter d'un mac ou d'un pc change cette page
> 
> par ailleurs, si elle est sur le site d'apple, ca m'etonnerait que ce soit une photo d'un ecran X non ?


 C'est super simple de savoir depuis quelsystème d'exploitation tu te connectes au net, et donc aussi simple d'adpater une photo en fonction du système détecté et ainsi mieux cibler le "client" potentiel 

 par écran X, il entendait un écran quelconque, pas un écran Apple


----------



## calvin (15 Janvier 2005)

ah ok

 je savais pas que apple etait vicieux au point de faire 2 versions de son site en fonction des visiteurs pc ou mac


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (15 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas vicieux mais c'est du marketing, ensuite c'est une supposition, j'ai aps été faire la comparaison.. Ca a pu etre un hasard. Faut pas faire de généralité d'une coincidence non vérifiée


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2005)

C'est parce qu'on est vicieux qu'on est encore en vie !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vicieux mais c'est du marketing, ensuite c'est une supposition, j'ai aps été faire la comparaison.. Ca a pu etre un hasard. Faut pas faire de généralité d'une coincidence non vérifiée



ça n'est pas une coïncidence... et c'est vérifié. Les deux images et leur code (code source de la page):

http://images.apple.com/macmini/images/accessorytopmusicwin20050111.jpg 

http://images.apple.com/macmini/images/accessorytopmusicmac20050111.jpg


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2005)

Dis mon Webounet, tu peux me faire un résumé de toutes les ânneries qui ont été commises [543 posts, doit y en avoir un paquet], j'ai pas le temps de tout lire 

nb : tu peux passer sur celles de 20m, c'est sans intérêt


----------



## ricchy (15 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ah ok
> je savais pas que apple etait vicieux au point de faire 2 versions de son site en fonction des visiteurs
> pc ou mac


 Tu peux faire le test avec safari si tu as le menu Debug 
Safari Enhancer, peux t'aider si tu veux.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis mon Webounet, tu peux me faire un résumé de toutes les ânneries qui ont été commises [543 posts, doit y en avoir un paquet], j'ai pas le temps de tout lire
> 
> nb : tu peux passer sur celles de 20m, c'est sans intérêt



 Suffit de passer au travers, tu veux que je te prêtes mon filtre.


----------



## TOTALEMENTNOVICE (15 Janvier 2005)

merci à naas et à lfjhgeudcnvv3,

 je possede un vieux PC (celeron 500, CG 32 MO) et desire en changer et peut-être bien pour un Mac. mais je préfere demander avant de faire "une petite connerie" (dixit Fabien).

 en prenant la version 1,42 MHZ et 80 GO plus 512 de mémoire ça devrait gazer.:hein:

 Merçi a ceux qui voudront bien me conseiller afin que je devienne rapidement un Macuser.


----------



## Couhoulinn (15 Janvier 2005)

Est ce que le nouveau mac a une carte graphique compatible pour Core Image de Tiger?

Sur http://www.appleclub.com.hk/macosx/tiger/core.html , on peut voir l'ancienne page de Core Image :


ATI Radeon 9800 XT
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
ATI Radeon 9600 XT
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
NVIDIA GeForceFX Go 5200
NVIDIA GeForceFX 5200 Ultra

La radeon 9200 est aux abonnés absents!

Curieusement, la liste des cartes n'est plus disponibles sur la nouvelle page de Core Image ...


----------



## squarepusher (15 Janvier 2005)

TOTALEMENTNOVICE a dit:
			
		

> merci à naas et à lfjhgeudcnvv3,
> 
> je possede un vieux PC (celeron 500, CG 32 MO) et desire en changer et peut-être bien pour un Mac. mais je préfere demander avant de faire "une petite connerie" (dixit Fabien).
> 
> ...


 si tu veux trouver  des gens qui te conseillerons intelligemment sur l'achat de ton mac tu peux aller sur cette partie du forum: forum switch et conseil d'achat


----------



## sioux (15 Janvier 2005)

quelles utilisations fais tu de ton micro (applis) ?


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Janvier 2005)

eric_d a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je veux m'acheter un Mini et passer enfin au Mac, j'ai deux petites questions:
> en plus du mini j'achète le clavier et la souris Apple, pour cela les deux ports USB vont être pris par ces deux périphériques?
> ...



Si tu peux t'achter un modem ethernet, n'hésite pas, c'est bien plus facile et agréable d'utilisation sur mac.
Si tu as déjà une souris usb, pas besoin d'acheter une souris apple, même si elle est très bien.

Bon switch!  

A.


----------



## VKTH (15 Janvier 2005)

il est tout beau, je dirai même plus : c'est un bel objet design !

C'est le genre de paquet-cadeau qui passe facilement par la hotte ou dans un sac class de la gente féminine....    Apple a donc manqué le coche : il aurait du le sortir pour début décembre ?!

Si j'avais pas de mac, j'aurais pas hésité.     :love:


----------



## TOTALEMENTNOVICE (15 Janvier 2005)

c'est surtout de la bureautique perso. Mais les jeux ont une part importante. C'est pourquoi cette carte graphique me parait un peu juste.


----------



## Floppy (15 Janvier 2005)

TOTALEMENTNOVICE a dit:
			
		

> en prenant la version 1,42 MHZ et 80 GO plus 512 de mémoire ça devrait gazer.:hein:


 A condition de brancher un écran, un clavier et une souris, oui. 

 Pour moi, la meilleure config., c'est 1,25 GHz - 512 Mo - 80 Go. Soit 50 ¤ économisés pour 174 MHz sans utilité au profit de quelque chose de plus utile : un clavier Mac ou une carte Bleudent.


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2005)

VKTH a dit:
			
		

> il est tout beau, je dirai même plus : c'est un bel objet design !
> 
> C'est le genre de paquet-cadeau qui passe facilement par la hotte ou dans un sac class de la gente féminine....    Apple a donc manqué le coche : il aurait du le sortir pour début décembre ?! :love:



Mais non! Noël c'est pour les gamins!, Là, pour l'élue de ton coeur, le 14 février me semble tout indiqué (St Valentin)!  Donc Apple a tapé juste au bon moment!


----------



## appleman (15 Janvier 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux faire le test avec safari si tu as le menu Debug
> Safari Enhancer, peux t'aider si tu veux.



excusez mon ignorance mais ça permet quoi safari enhancer? il est recommandé de s'en servir?


----------



## ricchy (15 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> excusez mon ignorance mais ça permet quoi safari enhancer? il est recommandé de s'en servir?


   Dans le menu Debug, tu peux faire "croire" (les experts t'en parleront mieux que moi )
   Que tu surfs avec un navigateur sous Windows. > menu debug <
 Entre autre.


----------



## ebensatis (15 Janvier 2005)

Puisqu'il semble y a voir quelques switcher en puissance qui suive ce fil,et que certaines réponses à leur question m'on paru incomplètes (a cause de notre point de vue de mac users sans doute) je me permet de faire un petit résumé et de compléter les réponses données :

======= la puissance du processeur ========

Même dans sa fréquence la plus basse (1,25) ce processeur est largement assez puissant pour une utilisation domestique.
Je possède personnellement un portable apple professionnel : le premier powerbook 17" qui a un proc a 1ghz et je l'ai utiliser pendant plusieurs mois comme ordinateur professionnel pour faire de la PAO (indesign, photoshop, illustrator).
Aucune application n'est trop gourmande pour ce processeur (si des limitation existes, elles seront duent à la carte vidéo)
Les application de ilife ont créées au moment ou existait dans la gamme apple des processeur de la génération d'avant : des G3 (a des fréquence moindre) et elles tourne sur type de processeur... alors un G4, vous pensez ....

A FREQUENCES EGALES LES G4 SONT BCQ PLUS PUISSANT QUE DES INTEL OU DES AMD

======= La carte vidéo ================

avant d'avoir utiliser mon powerbook pour un usage pro, j'utilisait un G4 533 Mhz (2 ans de cela) possédant une carte avec 32 MO. Pour toute application classique cela convient très bien. Les effet si spectaculaire de l'interface mac sont rendu (rangement des fenetre dans le doc, minimisation des fenetre a l'écran (effet exposé), effet de zoom des icones à leur survol, transparence, etc...) avec évnetuellement pour certains une moindre fluidité (exposé)
Cette carte ne saurait en revanche satisfaire les gamers pur et dur même sir de nombreusx jeux peuvent sans doute etre jouer dans des conditions acceptables

======== la mémoire vive ===========
Mac OSX dans sa version actuelle est tout a fait capable de tourner avec 256 MO de meme que des application liées a du texte, au web (navigateur, chat, ...) ou a de la LECTURE vidéo (lecture de DVD ou de video quicktime, real, windows media...
En revanche, les application de traitement de l'image ou de la video auront du mal a s'en satisfaire
Si vous avez un peu plus de 500 euros a mettre, la mémoir est sans aucun doute ce qu'il faut uprager en priorité, avant meme la fréquence du processeur, car la mémoire apporte également de la puissance dans les application graphiques.

======== brancher une souris=========

n'importe quelle souris quel que soit sa marque, son nombre de bouton, sa couleur et le longeur de sa queue ;-) devrait convenir pourvu qu'elle soit USB

======== brancher un clavier =========

apple dit qu'il est possible de brancher n'importe quel clavier. Comme certaine touche des clavier mac sont différence de celle des clavier PC, je ne sait pas comment il compte gérer la chose, il va peut peut etre y avoir un truc spécial dans la version du systeme pour bien gerer des clavier PC.
Sinon, pour 30 euros vous avez un clavier mac AVEC UNE TOUCHE SPECIALE RIEN QUE POUR L' @ QUE NOUS UTILISONS SI SOUVENT. En plus il intègre un hub USB 2 ports

========= brancher un ecran =======

n'importe quel ecran convient
pour brancher sur sa tele, il faut en plus acheter l'adaptateur S VIDEO, RCA vendu par apple 19 euros

======== les ports USB ========
Comme il n'y en a que 2 voici les ca de figure qui se présente :
> vous avez un clavier et une souris PC, les deus port seront pris, il faudra donc acheter un hub USB si vous avez d'autre périphérique USB a brancher (imprimante appareil photo)

> vous aller acheter un clavier apple : celui ci intègre un hub USB. Vous brancher la souris dessus et il vous reste donc 1 USB sur le Mac et un USB sur le clavier.
Attention, certains periphérique USBde forte consommation ne pourront etre branché sur le clavier dont l'alimentation USB est plus faible (vu par exemple avec des clé USB)

> vous vous équiper en blutooth clavier et souris, il vous reste toujours 2 ports USB libre

========== les port fire wire ========

tres repandu dans le monde mac, permet de brancher disque dur externe, camescope, ipod, ...
bien que l'USB2 est un debit théorique légèrement superieur au firewire 400, dans la pratique, le firewire 400 est plus rapide que l'USB2

======== le port audio ========
c du mini jack avec un son stereo.... du classqiue donc
Pour avoir du son numerique (5.1) il faudra en passer par des accessoir a breancher sur l'USB
Il n'y a pas d'entree son dédiée, il faudra en passer par un micro USB (facilement disponible)

========= le reseau ==========
le mac mini contient tout ce qu'il faut : modem 56 k et carte éthernet. Si vous ne connaissez pas le mac, vous verrez a quelle point la configuration d'une connexion internet est ........ simplissime
Attention toutefois si vous avez un modem ADSL USB : de tel modem ont ete inventé pour les PC qui n'ont pas tous en standard de carte reseau(contrairement au mac). Un modem USB necessite un driver qui n'est pas forcément disponible pour mac. Dans ce cas, il vous faudra acquerir un modem ethernet.


Voila !
comme ce post est long, dans un prochain post, vous allez trouver :  QUELLE CONFIGURATION POUR QUEL USAGE


----------



## squarepusher (15 Janvier 2005)

ah mon avis le poste au dessus du miens serait super bien dans la rubrique switch et conseil d'achat aussi


----------



## ebensatis (15 Janvier 2005)

suite de mon (long) poste précedent

voici la configuration de mac mini nécessaire en fonction de l'utilisation principal que vous en ferez :


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> decouvrir Mac OSX >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
la configuration de base suffit


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> internet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
pour surfer, chatter, mailer, downloader, uploader, publier votre site perso, monter un serveur
la config de base est suffisante


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> bureautique >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
ecrire un roman, une lettre d'amour, une these, des invitation, un menu, une lettre d'information un compte rendud' AG d'association, un journal, ....
la confog de base suffit

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> musique , photo et visonnage de film >>>>>>>>>>>>>
écouter de la musique, gerer ses MP3, ripper ses CD, gerer ses photos, visionner ses photo en diaporama, regarder des DVD ou des video quick time, real, windows, div x
la config de base pourrait suffir sauf si vous avez beaucoup de photo et de musique. Le disque sera vite saturé.
Passer à la config supérieur pour plus d'espace. Si 80 go bne vous suffisent pas, restez sur la config de base et acheter un disque extenr fire wire.
Il ne me parait pas indispensable de rajouter de la RAM pour ce type d'usage. 
Augmenter la RAM jusqu'a 512 pour plus de confort dans les application de visionnage et correction de photos (iphoto)
si vous voulez visionner sur votre tele il vous faudra acquerir l'adapteteur S VIDO RCA vendu par apple 19 euros

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> montage vidéo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
pour monter des video issue de votre camescope il faut de la RAM et de l'espace disque. Puisque meme dans la configuration supperieur il n'y aura pas plus de RAM et a peine assez de 80 Go et que la différence de fréqunece ne vous apportera pas un gain fulgurant, je conseillerais plutot de rester sur la config de base, de rajouter de la RAM (512 MO suffise) et d'acheter le mac mini sur m'apple store avec l'option graveur de DVD pour graver vos film.
Si vous avez vraiement de long film a monter, il vous faudra un disque dur externe fire wire
si vous voulez visionner sur votre tele il vous faudra acquerir l'adapteteur S VIDO RCA vendu par apple 19 euros

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> graphisme  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
pour les amateur de photshop, illustrotr et autre, CES APPLI BOUFFENT DE LA RAM A DONF (surtout photoshop).
c'est plus generalement le cas des logiciel graphique. L'augmentation de fréquence du processeur ne vous apportera qu'un gain de performance minimum comparer à l'augmentation de la RAM. 
prener la confi de base et gavez la de RAM jusqu'a la gueule (1 GO) et vous aurez une configuration qui tient la route. Perso, j'ai fait du graphisme professionnel pendant un certain temps avec un G4 1ghz et 1 Go de RAM.
Si vous utiliser également des logiciel semi pro ou pro de mise en page, l'augmentation de fréqunece du deuxieme model ne sea pas de trop

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> les jeux >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Aie ! c la que ca coince. Non oas que vous ne pourrez pas jouer mais v sur ce point que vous serez le plus limité. Acheter un imac G5 ... ou mieux, un power mac G5

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> programmation eet developpement >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
la config de base est suffisante

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> media center >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
prenez la configuration de base ajoutez de la RAM (512 devrait suffir), équipez le mac mini en bluethoth pour le piloter au clavier et/ou au telephone portable depuis votre canapé. Ajouter le péripherique bnnoncer par elgato (disponible d'ici 2 ou 3 mois consistant en un tuner TV et FM accompagner d'entrée vidéo et a brancher sur un port USB)
Si vous avez une chaine hifi et qu'elle sera loin du mac mini, équipez le en airport et procurez vous un borne airport express sur maquelle vous pourrez brancher votre chaine hifi pour y envoyer le lfux sonore de itunes.

Si vous voulez enregistrer des films (ce que devrai tpermettre le periphérique d' elgato) il vous faudra peut etrea cquerir un disuque dure externe firewire) ou oasser au 2em model de mac mini si 80 GO vous suffisent


----------



## ebensatis (15 Janvier 2005)

en usage média center, l'achat avec l'option grveur DVD est naturellement intéressante si vous arriver a enregistrer des émission et que vous voulez les conserver

en usage internet vous pourrez équiper le mac mini en aiport si vous voulez profiter de la petitesse du macmini pour le balader dans les différentes pièces


Dans les infos de configuration du précédent post, j'indique des conditions d'utilisation minimum. Il est bien evident que vous pofiterez dans tous les cas de la configuration plus élevée, mais  bon... il faut penser a ceux ki n'ont pas beaucoup de sous .... et si vous avez peut de moyen, préférez ajouter de la RAM plutot que la config superieure.


----------



## VKTH (16 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais non! Noël c'est pour les gamins!, Là, pour l'élue de ton coeur, le 14 février me semble tout indiqué (St Valentin)!  Donc Apple a tapé juste au bon moment!



Disons que je suis un grand gamin !   

Et pour la saint Valentin.... :sleep:


----------



## appleman (16 Janvier 2005)

faut s'aimer beaucoup beaucoup quand meme!   j'ai interet a mettre double dose sur les massages si je ve esperer quelque chose


----------



## TOTALEMENTNOVICE (16 Janvier 2005)

Merci à toi ebensatis pour toute ces explications qui ont le mérite d'être claires.

Je crois bien que vais sauter le pas. (tant pis pour les jeux ;-))

Mais pas dans l'immédiat. (les soussous dans la popoche).

Encore merci a tout ceux qui ont bien voulu s'occuper de moi. 

PS : peut-on envisager sérieusement pour un futur proche une config Mac mini avec une carte graphique supérieure (éh oui j'y tiens )) )


----------



## ricchy (16 Janvier 2005)

TOTALEMENTNOVICE a dit:
			
		

> PS : peut-on envisager sérieusement pour un futur proche une config Mac mini avec une carte graphique supérieure (éh oui j'y tiens )) )


 
 L'avenir nous le dira. 
 Désolé  :rose:


----------



## ricchy (16 Janvier 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> *quelle configuration pour quel usage : pour les switcher PC*


 
 Si avec ces explications les gens posent encore des questions, à moi la peur. 
 Très bien résumé ebensatis.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Janvier 2005)

TOTALEMENTNOVICE a dit:
			
		

> PS : peut-on envisager sérieusement pour un futur proche une config Mac mini avec une carte graphique supérieure (éh oui j'y tiens )) )



C'est plus de la spéculation qu'autre chose, il faudra attendre la sortie de Tiger pour voir un renouvellement de la gamme maintenant... sauf peut-être pour Powerbook et PowerMac qui pourraient-être renouvelés avant Tiger...


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

De toute facon le jour ou je prendrai un nouveau Mac, je pense que Tiger sera intégré :love:


----------



## macsurf (16 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Pour moi le minimac est  l'idéal mon utilisation internet, traitement de texte , un peu de photoshop élément , un peu de compta, beaucoup d'écoute Mp3 (transfert d'une discothèque importante 350cd )  .  la configuration envisagée: la version 80go  1,42mhz, 512mo, airport  et une carte vidéo nintendo gamecube et un disque dur FW 160go. 

A+


----------



## ricchy (16 Janvier 2005)

post invisible


----------



## ebensatis (16 Janvier 2005)

j'ai essaye de retranscire mes deux post resumé sur le mac mini dans la rubrique switcher comme suggéré, mais pour une raison que j'ignore, impossible de créer un thread ....
Si kelkun veut s'y essayé .....


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2005)

tu peux ressayer, les forums etaient en cours de maintenance d'ou de probables problèmes


----------



## ebensatis (16 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu peux ressayer, les forums etaient en cours de maintenance d'ou de probables problèmes



j'ai reessayé .... mais rien a faire .... tant pis


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Moi le Mac mini me dit vraiment bien! une config à 1.42ghz et 80 de dd, c'est parfait pour mes parents (je viens de m'acheter un emac il y a 4mois donc pas pour moi cette année!). Pour la ram j'ai lu que c'était fort déconseillé par Apple de l'ouvrir soit même mais que ca ne cassait pas la garantie comme beaucoup l'ont dit. En plus pour ce qui est des deux ports usb, si les claviers d'apple n'ont pas changé, il y a deux ports usb 1 dessus donc ca ferait 4 ports usb en tout, on peut brancher le clavier, la souris, un appareil photo, et l'imprimante...Sinon ya aussi des alternatives hub pas cher genre 20 euros et puis sinon ya airport aussi!  Aussi, je tiens à souligner que ca n'a pas d'importance que le mac mini n'a pas de d'entrée micro, pour un utilisateur de base ca sert a rien... Même sur l'emac on peut pas brancher un micro! Enfin sur le mien, c'est une entrée de ligne et pas micro donc le signal est trop faible pour un micro! 
Enfin Voila, Steve a la classe, et on risque de voir de plus de plus de mac autour de nous... ce qui ne sera pas désagréable!!! 
En attendant... dès qu'il est dispo, je vais m'en chercher un! 

Salut à tous!


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2005)

Tres bon post d'explication bien que un peu optimiste a mon gout sur la quantité de ram vu qu'on aura du mal a l'upgrader apres... autant prendre 512 direct pour tout le monde...


----------



## mini-mac (16 Janvier 2005)

bonjour je viens de m inscrire ( il est bo mon pseudo non ? hi hi )

juste une question , le mini mac de base fait il graveur de CD ? ( graveur de dvd pas l utilite)

en attendant de l aquerir je vais attendre que les premiers utilisateurs donnent leurs avis ..
en esperant q apple sorte en meme temps que le mac mini des ecrans apple a prix minis... dommage d avoir le tout apple sans un ecran marque de la pomme .. qu en pensez vous ? 

a plus


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Janvier 2005)

mini-mac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je viens de m inscrire ( il est bo mon pseudo non ? hi hi )
> 
> juste une question , le mini mac de base fait il graveur de CD ? ( graveur de dvd pas l utilite)
> 
> ...


 
 Bienvenu sur MacGé 

 Le graveur grave bien les CDs 
 L'écran, à mon avis, n'était pas le souci d'apple sur ce coup là, pour une raison simple : le but est de vendre le mac mini aux utilisateurs qui possèdent déjà un écran + clavier+souris.
 Ceci dit, si un 17" apple à un prix abordable était sorti en même temps, cela n'aurait pas été pour me déplaire non plus 

 Eddy


----------



## ficelle (16 Janvier 2005)

ce serait sympa qu'ils nous sortent un ecran mini, mais pas un 17... un 15 16/10 façon powerbook, mais au look des grands


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Je ne pense pas qu'Apple revienne en arriere pour la taille des écrans


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2005)

Il existent quand même de tres beau écrans plat non Apple 
Mais c'est clair que je comprends mal apple sur ce coup qui perd un marché "facile a acquérir"


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Oui car acheter un mac mini a 500 euros n'aurait pas de sens avec un écran qui coute 3 fois ce prix


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui car acheter un mac mini a 500 euros n'aurait pas de sens avec un écran qui coute 3 fois ce prix



Deux fois ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'Apple revienne en arriere pour la taille des écrans


Ils sont bien revenus en arrière avec le mac mini d'une certaine façon, vu que c'est quand même l'ordi bas de gamme d'apple finalement (même s'il suffit aplement à bons nombres des personnes ayant un ordi et même s'il est plus performant que la plupart des PC d'entrée de gamme ou des PC "sodlés" qu'on voit fleurir ces temps-ci..)
  Alors un écran Apple >20", ça n'aurait rien d'étonnant  enfin, j'exagère un peu... :rose: (par excès d'enthousiasme à l'idée d'un tel écran) mais ça serait du plus bek effet avec un mac mini 



			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Il existent quand même de tres beau écrans plat non Apple
> Mais c'est clair que je comprends mal apple sur ce coup qui perd un marché "facile a acquérir"


Oui, pour 250¤ on peut avoir un zoli 17" déjà  C'est pas donné et comparé au prix du mac mini, ça représente 50%... mais comparé au prix d'un cinema 20" (1039¤) c'est tout à fait raisonnable 



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui car acheter un mac mini a 500 euros n'aurait pas de sens avec un écran qui coute 3 fois ce prix


2 fois  (cf juste au-dessus) [edit: edental est trop rapide  ]


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2005)

en attendant la configuration "je suis sur pc, je garde les peripheriques et je jette l'uc contre un mac marche a merveille, 2 switch en 4 jours" :love:, donc pour moi imac mini = que du bon :king:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> donc pour moi *i*mac mini = que du bon


C'est un autre nouveau modèle?  
  Le PC de mes "beau-parents" (entre guillemet, vu que je ne suis pas marié.. :rose: ) a grillé son alim cet été.. et la carte mère rend doucement l'âme.... J'attends le moment propice pour le switch (autrement dit, j'attends que ce machin rende l'âme une bonne fois pour toute!!! )

 EDIT: Seul souci, leur écran risque de rendre l'âme en même temps ou pas longtemps après... iPapy préconise quoi dans ce cas??? un ti écran apple 15-17"?  (sinon, j'ai un 17" à leur revendre... vous en faite pas  )


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2005)

Oué c'est cool comme mac mais un DD à 4200 tours c'est moyen...


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué c'est cool comme mac mais un DD à 4200 tours c'est moyen...



Franchement avec un usage normal, je n'ai pas vu de différences flagrante entre mon PC qui avait un DD 7200 et mon ibook qui en a 4200. je ne crois pas que ça soit si handicapant.


----------



## einqui (17 Janvier 2005)

J'avoue, je n'ai pas lu l'ensemble des 30 pages, alors j'espere ne pas faire de redites.
Si certains d'entre vous veulent transformer leur voiture en K2000 pro-mac, faites un tour sur le lien qui suit :

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2005/1/prweb197110.htm

Pre-commandes a partir du 22 janvier qu'ils disent... Il ne reste plus qu'a trouver une pontiac....


----------



## ricchy (17 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué c'est cool comme mac mais un DD à 4200 tours c'est moyen...


    J'avais un DD à 4200 avec mon Powerbook 800Mhz et ça tourne très bien.
    Soit dit en passant être une machine pro.
    Alors sur mac mini. 
 Il est vrai, ils auraient pu y mettre un DD à 7200, 1 Go de Ram, superdrive, une carte graphique 128Mo et j'en passe, et le prix ne serai pas du tout le même.
   Tiens je t'invite à relire ces 2 beaux posts ici et ici


----------



## petitfuzzle (17 Janvier 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> J'avais un DD à 4200 avec mon Powerbook 800Mhz et ça tourne très bien.
> Soit dit en passant être une machine pro.
> Alors sur mac mini.
> Il est vrai, ils auraient pu y mettre un DD à 7200, 1 Go de Ram, superdrive, une carte graphique 128Mo et j'en passe, et le prix ne serai pas du tout le même.
> Tiens je t'invite à relire ces 2 beaux posts ici et ici



Bien dis et bien cité ... de toute façon cela se vendra comme des petits pains !


----------



## lvme (17 Janvier 2005)

les deux liens cités plus haut sont absolument à imprimer, encadrer, et à suspendre au dessus du tirroir dans lequel est rangée la CB    

Quelques remarques toutefois.

LA RAM :
512 me parait l'idéal, même pour un usage "basique", il ne faudrait pas écoeurer le switcher avec une minable roue multicolore qui tourne, tourne, tourne...

LE GRAVEUR DVD :
l'option interne est à 100 EUR. rue du commerce propose la mécanique du pionner 108 à 104 EUR en FW. A mon avis, en externe, l'utilisation est plus souple (prêt à un copain, utilisation avec d'autres bécannes, réutilisable lorsque la "brique" aura rendue l'âme).

LE DISQUE DUR ::
Même raisonnement que pour le graveur. Maintenant, il est vrai qu'on a pas forcement envie d'avoir un plat de nouilles derrière son mini mac.

Les deux posts font également référence à l'acquisition TV. quelqu'un peut en dire plus.


----------



## Pierrou (17 Janvier 2005)

Ce serait pas mal qu'apple sorte un écran " bas de gamme" pour aller avec le mini... j'aimerais un écran apple bien beau, mais vu le prix des display alu.....


----------



## Pse (17 Janvier 2005)

Une bonne "cible" au niveau prix d'un tel écran serait 300 - 400 eur (sinon après, vaut mieux acheter l'iBook). Et pour ce prix là, je ne suis pas certain qu'Apple soit capable se sortir un écran de qualité "Apple" en faisant une marge suffisante.
De plus, je ne pense pas que cela soit le but d'apple qui  souhaite réutiliser les écrans des switcheurs (véritable cible mkting)...
Donc pas de de displays 17' alu...


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2005)

non non et non apple ne le fera pas, je m'explique
le mini mac a été conçu pour les pcistes qui veuletn passer au mac sans trop débourser d'argent
donc en gardant leur matériel, pas pour faire une configuration comme les powermac
l'entrée de gamme apple a TOUJOURS été monobloc et le sera toujours, sauf le mini mac qui est une machine a switcher :love:

doooooooonc aucun écran a l'horizon


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2005)

Je voulais juste savoir un truc, y a-t-il un inconvénient à installer Panther sur un DD externe 7200 tours en firewire ? Peut-on s'en servir comme disc principal et celui du mini mac comme DD de back up ? Mais alors la vitesse de transfert entre l'ide et le firewire 400 serait équivalente ? Quand est-il alors pour un DD en firewire 800 ?


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2005)

Ben ce qui serait sympa, ce serait d'avoir un disque FireWire placé dans un boitier similaire à celui du Mac mini et empilable avec lui....

Sinon FireWire 400 ou 800, je ne connais AUCUN disque dur aujourd'hui qui soit capable de saturer le débit du FireWire 400. Donc si il n'y a pas d'autre périphérique FireWire bouffant de la bande passante, le 400 est largement sufisant


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> J'avais un DD à 4200 avec mon Powerbook 800Mhz et ça tourne très bien.
> Soit dit en passant être une machine pro.
> Alors sur mac mini.
> Il est vrai, ils auraient pu y mettre un DD à 7200, 1 Go de Ram, superdrive, une carte graphique 128Mo et j'en passe, et le prix ne serai pas du tout le même.
> Tiens je t'invite à relire ces 2 beaux posts ici et ici


 
un disque dur 2"1/2 en 7200 tr/mn, t'en connais beaucoup sur le marché???


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2005)

C'est là.

Joli score quand même ! Il y a juste le DD qui plombe le résultat. 
Je suis un peu circonspect devant le résultat de la carte graphique, il est meilleur que celui de ma Geforce 4 MX à 64 mo. Bon ok on m'a toujours dit qu'elle était nase et moi elle me va très bien, peu importe, mais la radeon serait-elle supérieure ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste savoir un truc, y a-t-il un inconvénient à installer Panther sur un DD externe 7200 tours en firewire ? Peut-on s'en servir comme disc principal et celui du mini mac comme DD de back up ? Mais alors la vitesse de transfert entre l'ide et le firewire 400 serait équivalente ? Quand est-il alors pour un DD en firewire 800 ?


 
 J'ai une deuxieme version de panther sur un disque externe firewire (400) et si je boote sur celle-ci l'autre disque fonctionne très bien en back up. Par contre j'ai aucune idée sur la vitesse de transfert. Et il m'est difficile de comparer car mon disque externe est un 5400 tours et le principal tourne à 7200 tours.


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> un disque dur 2"1/2 en 7200 tr/mn, t'en connais beaucoup sur le marché???



Oui  le 60 go d'IBM ou Hitachi, dispo sur cdiscount de temps en temps ou sur macway


----------



## Couhoulinn (17 Janvier 2005)

Je réécris ma question... elle est primordiale je trouve.

Est ce que le nouveau mac a une carte graphique compatible pour Core Image de Tiger?

Sur http://www.appleclub.com.hk/macosx/tiger/core.html , on peut voir l'ancienne page de Core Image :


ATI Radeon 9800 XT
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
ATI Radeon 9600 XT
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
NVIDIA GeForceFX Go 5200
NVIDIA GeForceFX 5200 Ultra

La radeon 9200 est aux abonnés absents!

Curieusement, la liste des cartes n'est plus disponibles sur la nouvelle page de Core Image ...


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2005)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Je réécris ma question... elle est primordiale je trouve.



Ouai bof...    

Tellement primordiale qu'Apple retire la liste des cartes "compatibles" de son site... donc on en sait rien, appel Steeve, sinon c'est clair que le problème est délicat, une machine toute neuve qui ne sera pas compatible avec machin core, on aurait du mal à communiquer sur l'un comme sur l'autre.


----------



## ricchy (17 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui  le 60 go d'IBM ou Hitachi, dispo sur cdiscount de temps en temps ou sur macway


 C'est celui que j'ai mis dans mon Powerbook.
 Acheté chez heiniger 298.- le 9.07.2004
 268.- ce jour. :hein:


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

petite remarque qui n'a rien a voir avec ce topic mais en lisant la plupart des topics sur le mac mini, c'est assez marrant, les gens posent des questions le concernant comme si c'etait une toute nouvelle machine avec rien de comparable avant (du genre, est ce que je peux faire ca ou est ce que ce sera compatible, etc)
 alors que le mac mini n'est qu'un G4 comme un autre, y a que son apparence qui est differente c'est tout...


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> petite remarque qui n'a rien a voir avec ce topic mais en lisant la plupart des topics sur le mac mini, c'est assez marrant, les gens posent des questions le concernant comme si c'etait une toute nouvelle machine avec rien de comparable avant (du genre, est ce que je peux faire ca ou est ce que ce sera compatible, etc)
> alors que le mac mini n'est qu'un G4 comme un autre, y a que son apparence qui est differente c'est tout...



Nan allez ???   

Et oui, mais ce sont des switchers potentiels qui posent ces questions en général, ils ont souvent découvert le G4 en même temps que le mac mini et que le mac tout court parfois et même quand ça n'est pas le cas, ils ne sont jamais vraiment posés toutes ces questions auparavant car ils n'envisageaient pas d'achat.


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2005)




----------



## mini-mac (17 Janvier 2005)

et oui c vrai jpastoukompri, moi je decouvre apple en meme temps que le mac mini, ca fait longtemps que je voulait essayer et la j ai une oportunite de switcher ( c comme ca qu on dit )

je mettrais bien un ecran 17 pouce sony dessus et voila le tour est jouer..

juste une question, pour mettre des photos ( de mon apn) il me faut un lecteur de carte , sont ils compatible mac ? 

et l air port !! moi j ai la free box et j ai peur de me lancer, ca doit etre compliquer a parametrer non ? 

j en reve de mon apple-sony... trop beau dans mon slon ( enfin mon salon salle a manger chalbre ... vive les studio !!) 

a plus


----------



## Zyrol (17 Janvier 2005)

Il te faut un lecteur de carte ou alors encore plus simple tu branches ton APN sur le mac par l'USB. Normalement, meme pas besoin de drivers.

Pour l'airPort et la freebox : que du bonheur, moi j'ai branché et ça a marché !

Bienvenue à toi !


----------



## ebensatis (17 Janvier 2005)

Pour en avoir essayé plsuieurs, je n'ai pas conniassance d'un seul appareil photo numérique qui ne soit pas immédiatement pris en charge par le mac via l'USB, et ce sans installation du moindre drivers.

Concernant la configuration (et la mise en fonctionnement) d'un réseau wifi, si tu a essayé sur un PC tu t'es probablement pris la tête un certains temps (ca marche particulièrement mal sous windows) sur un mac, c'est ... humm... comment dire ......... je ne trouve pas le mot... c pourtant simple ! ;-)


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2005)

bientot en rack dans toute les consoles ?







lien  :love:


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2005)

Bon et le bench du MINI vous en pensez quoi ? Pas mal nan ?? le DD plombe le résultat final mais les scores sont carrément bon sinon ! Même pour la carte graphique, c'est meilleur que ma Geforce 4MX 64 mo, on m'avait dit qu'elle valait rien mais en tout cas moi elle me va, alors je me dis que si la radéon équivaut à ma CG, ça me fait encore une raison de moins de ne pas m'en prendre un !!


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bientot en rack dans toute les consoles ?
> lien  :love:



Excellent !


----------



## izbad (17 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> par contre, il va perdre 130 euros si je le fais ramener par ma copine


 
 et ta copine elle en peut en ramener combien ???


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon et le bench du MINI vous en pensez quoi ? Pas mal nan ?? le DD plombe le résultat final mais les scores sont carrément bon sinon ! Même pour la carte graphique, c'est meilleur que ma Geforce 4MX 64 mo, on m'avait dit qu'elle valait rien mais en tout cas moi elle me va, alors je me dis que si la radéon équivaut à ma CG, ça me fait encore une raison de moins de ne pas m'en prendre un !!


 
 Il cartonne ce bench, j'suis un peu étonné!
 C'est vraiment un chouette mac !!


----------



## vincmyl (17 Janvier 2005)

C'est quand meme un bon processeur qu'il y a dedans


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Janvier 2005)

'

Je pense qu'il est temps de propager la bonne nouvelle ! On peut faire évoluer son Mac Mini (RAM notamment) sans perdre la garantie ! 

http://apple.weblogsinc.com/entry/1234000917027372/

'+


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2005)

Excellent ! Voilà une bonne nouvelle, il était temps je n'y croyais plus ! La source est fiable j'espère


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Janvier 2005)

Plus obligé de l'acheter sur l'Apple Store (c'est les revendeurs qui vont être contents !) + à nous le Go de ram !


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2005)

oué c'est cool ! donc un ptit 7200 dedans pour les bricolos et hop !!!!


----------



## marlou (18 Janvier 2005)

ca y est, on retrouve la joie du montage à la carte: pour ceux qui comme moi ont un imac ou un powerbook, à part la RAM et des périphériques, on n'avait plus l'habitude. La personnalisation du clavier/souris, de l'écran externe en plus des périph' va etre une des raisons de son succès: un mac au centre et mon monde à moi autour (le reve n'est-ce pas?) et je pense qu'il a le niveau pour faire marcher les aplis ilife largement (il n'y a pas que des développeurs mac ou des génigraphistes(!)
Après ilife05 et le shuffle, je vais continuer de rajeunir la gamme


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (18 Janvier 2005)

C'est du tout bon, comme pour l'ipod les accessoires se multiplient : sac, adaptation pour musiciens, et maintenant *la voiture* .

Et il est même pas dispo, imaginons la suite.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## wronis (18 Janvier 2005)

Ben voila, je suis utilisateur de PC depuis bien longtemps (15 ans) et je crois que je vais craquer pour un mac mini.
Le SE(mac ox X)  a tout ce qu'il me faut : bureautique, internet, musique et .. surtout ... c'est un unix.
Sinon niveau matos, j'ai clavier et souris USB et un écran CRT 17 pouces a mettre dessus et faut bien avouer qu'il est tout beau
Je le commande de ce pas, et il me tarde qu'il arrive 3 ou 4 semaines disent ils.
Bientôt un nouveau dans la comunauté MAC.
A bientôt


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

Je pense qu'on ne peut passer à côté du concours que propose Taho! de Pomme-Grenette.


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2005)

wronis a dit:
			
		

> Je le commande de ce pas, et il me tarde qu'il arrive 3 ou 4 semaines disent ils.
> Bientôt un nouveau dans la comunauté MAC.
> A bientôt


wronis bienvenue sur macgé et dans le petit monde mac 
n'oublies pas de venir nous voir dans la rubrique switch 
on attends les photos


----------



## ederntal (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on ne peut passer à côté du concours que propose Taho! de Pomme-Grenette.



Vu les caractéristiques demandé c'est mission impossible de gagner le tShirt
Il veux qu'on trouve un px petit avec toutes les caractéristiques du mac mini + XP Pro + Logiciel de montage video HD...


----------



## jeromemac (19 Janvier 2005)

BBen a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, le voila !!!
> 
> Oui bien sûr, le Mac mini, c'est pas pour nous, les "fidèles d'entre les fidèles" (ou alors en 2ème ou 3ème machine... ou pour nos vieux parents ou notre ch'tit soeur qui veulent pas mettre cher...)
> Mais  * c'est le "cheval de troie" que l'on attendait depuis longtemps* , celui qui devrait lancer l'"effet halo".
> ...



salut BBen, ça faisait un baille !! 
je suis entierement d'accord, le mac mini ça va déchirer, mais c'est vrai que apple doit communiquer


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on ne peut passer à côté du concours que propose Taho! de Pomme-Grenette.


j'ai déjà posté un lien sur une config presque identique dans sa taille (plus grande de qql cm) et un poil plus cher avec du VIA comme CPU. C'est pas juste


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Janvier 2005)

Il suffit d'une spatule pour ouvrir le Mac Mini ! 

'+


----------



## vincmyl (20 Janvier 2005)

Le Mac mini gonflé en RAm suffit il a faire du montage vidéo? Final Cut HD etc??


----------



## Caster (20 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le Mac mini gonflé en RAm suffit il a faire du montage vidéo? Final Cut HD etc??



le problème es t que si tu veux faire du montage vidéo .... il te faut de la RAM mais également un lecteur/graveur de DVD et un DD plus véloce et plus volumineux que celui du mini.

Donc un conseil ..... achète un iMac


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit d'une spatule pour ouvrir le Mac Mini !
> 
> '+


YES


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (20 Janvier 2005)

Le coup de la spatule c'est du tout bon pour les ventes.

Mac mini avec 1 go acheté à côté, elle est pas belle la vie. Il reste plus que les délais, on va attendre début février pour voir ci qui est annoncé.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2005)

C'est tout de même étrange ce coup des vis, a quoi servent alors toutes ces excroissance en plastiques avec une patte au bout ?


----------



## tiajn (20 Janvier 2005)

WaAAaAAaaAaaAa
bon maintenant ya plus qu'a mettre en pratique!! donc du coup j'vais juste prendre 256de Ram et allez acheter 1Go vers Rue Montgallet?? c'est tout benef donc...
enfin maintenant faut réussir à le faire sans niquer le joli MacMin ce qui est une autre affairei


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

tiajn a dit:
			
		

> WaAAaAAaaAaaAa
> bon maintenant ya plus qu'a mettre en pratique!! donc du coup j'vais juste prendre 256de Ram et allez acheter 1Go vers Rue Montgallet?? c'est tout benef donc...
> enfin maintenant faut réussir à le faire sans niquer le joli MacMin ce qui est une autre affairei



ça n'a pas l'air compliqué en tout cas...suffit d'etre un peu minutieux et ça passe! les ventes vont vraiment decoller fort!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout de même étrange ce coup des vis, a quoi servent alors toutes ces excroissance en plastiques avec une patte au bout ?


+1, je doute que ce soit aussi simple, et la photo du lien donné est on ne peut plus flou.
Suis loin d'être convaincu.


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout de même étrange ce coup des vis, a quoi servent alors toutes ces excroissance en plastiques avec une patte au bout ?


 
Quelle vis??? ce lien video montre qu'avec une spatule on déclipse les crochets plastiques. On ne parle pas de vis!


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Janvier 2005)

une petite question bête,

si on va par la suite dans un Apple Center, il faudra payer la main d'oeuvre pour l'installation de la RAM et surtout de la carte airport et de son antenne ?


----------



## FredericB (20 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> une petite question bête,
> 
> si on va par la suite dans un Apple Center, il faudra payer la main d'oeuvre pour l'installation de la RAM et surtout de la carte airport et de son antenne ?



Le magazine MacWorld en anglais a obtenu des infos d'Apple disant que l'ouverture du Mac mini ne casse pas la garantie pour autant que rien n'est dégradé à l'intérieur. Voir sur le forum de l'article.

En outre, ils ont effectué un comparatif de prix entre le Mac mini et un Dell. Je vous laisse la surprise du résultat.

Mac vs. PC System Shootouts - $600 Desktops (no display) - 1/11/05

Attention: c'est dans la langue de Shakespare !


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> le problème es t que si tu veux faire du montage vidéo .... il te faut de la RAM mais également un lecteur/graveur de DVD et un DD plus véloce et plus volumineux que celui du mini.
> 
> Donc un conseil ..... achète un iMac



Donc un conseil, prends le mac mini avec superdrive et un DD externe à 7200 trs avec 8 mo de cache en firewire.


----------



## DKO (20 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Donc un conseil, prends le mac mini avec superdrive et un DD externe à 7200 trs avec 8 mo de cache en firewire.


 
Il vaudrait mieux de l'USB 2.0 pour le DD externe car il n'y a qu'un port firewire sur le Mac mini ... donc si tu branches ta cam pour décharger, tu peux pas brancher le DD


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> Il vaudrait mieux de l'USB 2.0 pour le DD externe car il n'y a qu'un port firewire sur le Mac mini ... donc si tu branches ta cam pour décharger, tu peux pas brancher le DD



Damned !  :rateau: J'y avais pas pensé, ça se voit que je pratique pas la vidéo


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> Il vaudrait mieux de l'USB 2.0 pour le DD externe car il n'y a qu'un port firewire sur le Mac mini ... donc si tu branches ta cam pour décharger, tu peux pas brancher le DD



Il faut juste vérifier le fait que le D.D. ait deux ports FireWire (ce qui est souvent le cas, enfin de par mon expérience)


----------



## DKO (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il faut juste vérifier le fait que le D.D. ait deux ports FireWire (ce qui est souvent le cas, enfin de par mon expérience)


 
Et chainer la camera et le DD ne risque pas d'entrainer des pertes de trames lors de la capture?


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> Et chainer la camera et le DD ne risque pas d'entrainer des pertes de trames lors de la capture?


 
non pas de risques, même avec un port FireWire 400, on ne doit pas saturer toute la bande passante avec juste un DD 7200 tours et un camescope numérique.


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> non pas de risques, même avec un port FireWire 400, on ne doit pas saturer toute la bande passante avec juste un DD 7200 tours et un camescope numérique.


Je me permets d'ajouter que, mon disque dur de powerbook (le premier 12" alu) étant plein, c'est la méthode que j'utilise. La DV directement branché sur le boitier du disque dur lui-même relié au mac. Je n'ai pas noté de dysfonctionnement particulier.


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2005)

FredericB a dit:
			
		

> Mac vs. PC System Shootouts - $600 Desktops (no display) - 1/11/05
> 
> Attention: c'est dans la langue de Shakespare !



Intéressant ! Mais : 





> 1.25 GHz G4 +/- = 1.6 GHz Pentium 4


 moi je dis bof mais bon, c'est un détail


----------



## DKO (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets d'ajouter que, mon disque dur de powerbook (le premier 12" alu) étant plein, c'est la méthode que j'utilise. La DV directement branché sur le boitier du disque dur lui-même relié au mac. Je n'ai pas noté de dysfonctionnement particulier.


 
ok merci


----------



## Joseph Papier (20 Janvier 2005)

il vaut mieux de préférence prendre un boitier "connu" (type Oxford), pas un truc à 10¤ rue magalère... en tout cas no soucy avec les Ice de Macway (ou équivalent: le mien est monté maison avec le boitier AluIce commandé en allemagne et un DD normal).

à partir de là, aucun probleme pour acquérir ta vidéo en chaine avec plusieurs disques durs. (DV=3.6Mo/s, FW400>35Mo/s => le DV prend <10% de la bande passante!)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> une petite question bête,
> 
> si on va par la suite dans un Apple Center, il faudra payer la main d'oeuvre pour l'installation de la RAM et surtout de la carte airport et de son antenne ?


Oui, c'st normal  Sauf bien sûr si tu as commandé le mini mac chez eux et que tu leur achète à eux la RAM, là tu peux surement t'arranger


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Janvier 2005)

L'arme du crime !  

MacBidouille

'+


----------



## Caster (20 Janvier 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> L'arme du crime !
> 
> MacBidouille
> 
> '+




un serial killer ​


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> L'arme du crime !
> 
> MacBidouille
> 
> '+



C'est fourni avec? en tout cas ils auraient pu en faire une de marque APPLE au moins...ça jette un froid là...


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2005)

benh moi je trouve que c'est un très bon truc point de vue design


----------



## squarepusher (20 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> un serial killer ​


 *quoi???????????*


----------



## FredericB (21 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant ! Mais :  moi je dis bof mais bon, c'est un détail



J'ai moins même aussi tilté sur la comparaison des CPU qui est discutable mais cela n'était pas le fond de l'article.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Janvier 2005)

FredericB a dit:
			
		

> J'ai moins même aussi tilté sur la comparaison des CPU qui est discutable mais cela n'était pas le fond de l'article.



Tout à fait d'accord avec vous sur l'intérêt de la comparaison.

Si on avait dit il y a un ou deux ans, qu'un mac à 597¤ qui tient la route et la comparaison avec Dell arrivait, Golf nous aurez flingué d'un coup de muppet show 

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2005)

http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/editors/2005/01/miniapplesandoranges/index.php


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2005)

http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/hardware/mac-mini.ars


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2005)

Et voici... en direct live de Nouvel Obs..... pffffff


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/hardware/mac-mini.ars



Marrant cet article... surtout la page deux...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (22 Janvier 2005)

Encore des photos du mac mini ici
Officiellement aux usa ils le reçoivent aujourd'hui.

Source: Macbidouille.


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Janvier 2005)

Dites c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'il doit officiellement sortir le Mac Mini?
Je suis curieux de savoir si il y aura des disponibilités en magasin..


----------



## sergio (22 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Dites c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'il est doit officiellement sortir le Mac Mini?
> Je suis curieux de savoir si il y aura des disponibilités en magasin..



Il parait qu'il y en a à la FNAC !!!  (selon Mac4ever)
Je vais aller voir ca tout de suite (Paris)
A+


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller voir ca tout de suite (Paris)
> A+


prends des photos :love:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2005)

Vais aller voir à la FNAC à Nantes cet aprem, je vous tiens au courant ( photos meme ptet )


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Janvier 2005)

Pareil, je vais voir à la Fnac de Milan, j'vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2005)

Bon cela dit, je me fais pas trop dillusions


----------



## Manu (22 Janvier 2005)

Une idée comme ça m'est venu en pensant au Mac mini. Puisque Apple l'a lancé apparament pour séduire les possesseurs PC de l'iPod, les producteurs de gadgets iPod pourraient comme Belkin et les autres, pourraient saisir l'occasion de sotir des écrans plats, des claviers et souris au design du Mac mini et créer pour cet ordinateur un marché d'équipement semblable à celui de l'iPod.

D'autre part depuis le lancement du Mac mini, le web entier fourmille d'articles décrivant des détournements de son utilisation. En un mot je pose la question suivante. 

Et si Apple sans le vouloir avait lancé avec le Mac mini lélément central d'un système multimédia que l'on peut concevoir selon ses idées. Je suis sur que l'on verra bientôt apparaitre des systèmes aussi divers (vidéo, musique,  etc) avec comme élément central un Mac mini.

En effet le Mac mini s'y prête pour des raisons suivantes :

- Son design permet de le mettre au salon et donc de mieux l'intégrer dans un système domestique 
- Son équipement soft est bien adapté à cette utilisation
...etc

Au lieu de faire comme les fabriquants de PC en proposant un soit disant média center pensé par eux sans tenir compte des gouts des utilisateurs et de leurs moyens.  Apple avec le Mac mini propose l'élément central autour duquel les constructeurs ou revendeurs pourront proposer librement des solutions diverses et personnalisées.

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## babos (22 Janvier 2005)

cool...

une revolution est en marche?  le mac mini hub parfait

j'imagine deja des boitée carrée de la dimension du mac mini monté en rack comme pour les chaines hifis pour ajouter des fonctions specifiques au mini


----------



## Piewhy (22 Janvier 2005)

Un exemple....


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (22 Janvier 2005)

Pas mal mais genre 16 ports usb et 16 firewire, j'saiis pas trop quoi en faire...


----------



## Piewhy (22 Janvier 2005)

c'était juste pour illustré les propos de manu et babos.... 

mais l'idée sera certainement développée dans un avenir assez proche


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, je vais voir à la Fnac de Milan, j'vous tiendrai au courant.



Bon .... pas encore arrivé à la Fnac :hein:


----------



## bugman (22 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Bon .... pas encore arrivé à la Fnac :hein:



Ils deballent leurs nouvelles machines ???


----------



## Tangi (22 Janvier 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Ils deballent leurs nouvelles machines ???


Je crois bien qu'à Rennes il avait fallu attendre mi-décembre pour voir le premier iMac G5, donc le Mac Mini je l'attends pas avant un certain temps...


----------



## babos (22 Janvier 2005)

juste pour rire, voici une version pc, moche , du mac mini  

http://www.suza-fr.com/default.aspx?lg=FR&product=150





ou encore ça:

http://www.amd.com/us-en/ConnectivitySolutions/ProductInformation/0,,50_2330_12264_12262,00.html

et enfin ça:

http://www.ordissimo.com/presentation.php


... une tendance du mini ordi se dessine, non??


----------



## Apca (22 Janvier 2005)

babos a dit:
			
		

> ... une tendance du mini ordi se dessine, non??



Bahhh, dans peut-être un dizaine d'année, ils arriveront à faire le même truc...   

Comme d'hab quoi, on voit bien avec "LongueCorn" ils auront aussi du retard.


----------



## JPTK (23 Janvier 2005)

Lu ici



> One thing that did surprise me about the Mac mini was the noise level, both good and bad. Most of the time the machine is very quiet, basically silent; I expected more regular fan noise given the cramped quarters inside the box. On the other hand, under the heaviest extended loads?ripping a number of CDs in a row while performing other processor-intenstive tasks, for example?the fan ramps up to a surprising volume. Nothing compared to the wind tunnel levels of a crashed Power Mac G5, to be sure, but louder than I expected. Similarly, the Mac mini?s optical drive is about as loud as its PowerBook cousin?it can get noisy when ripping songs in iTunes. (Thankfully, it?s nearly silent when watching DVDs.)



Apparemment pas silencieux ce mini mac mais pas bruyant non plus, sauf quand on le sollicite un peu trop, un peu comme l'imac G5 mais pas de roulette de dentiste, juste un ventilo qui souffle plus fort, l'utilisateur semble quand même un peu surpris.


----------



## jfr (23 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment pas silencieux ce mini mac mais pas bruyant non plus, sauf quand on le sollicite un peu trop, un peu comme l'imac G5 mais pas de roulette de dentiste, juste un ventilo qui souffle plus fort, l'utilisateur semble quand même un peu surpris.



Ça ne me semble pas rédhibitoire... Le ventilo du powerbook reste tout à fait supportable!

Non, franchement, je me demande de plus en plus si ce mac mini ne sera pas celui qui me fera abandonner mon cube...

J'y réfléchis sérieusement, mais il me faudrait une version gonflée, 1 GO de ram, gros DD, airport et bluetooth, et pourquoi pas superdrive : du coup, l'addition aussi est gonflée ! 

Je crois que je vais attendre et voir...


----------



## naas (23 Janvier 2005)

vu que le forum mini mac est plus qu'actif :affraid: si quelque uns d'entre vous voudraient bien y faire un tour ça serait aaaaachement sympÂ :love:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## Piewhy (24 Janvier 2005)

[Source : Macbidouille]

L'idée du Mac Média center sur base du mac mini fait son chemin

les programmeurs mettent au point le MMC project (Mac media center project)...

voici une idée d'interface pour ce média center sauce macintosh


----------



## Apca (24 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

>



 Ca à l'air bien fait !


----------



## DrFatalis (24 Janvier 2005)

Je vais sans doute changer mon vaillant imac DV400...
 et j'hésite car, pour des spec identiques:
l'emac me coute dans les 800 euros
le' mini 468 + 300 environ pour un bon écran 17 pouces LCD (genre sony en dvi, il y en a à Darty!)
je garde mon clavier plle et ma souris crosoft (mea culpa, mea maxima culpa, vade retro windosas!)

C'est jouable... et cela signe la mort du emac dans sa def actuelle (et à son prix actuel)

Je précise que j'ai accés aux tarifs educ (se suis faign... enfin prof, quoi!).

Je pense cependant que je vais peut être attendre la sortie de Tiger, pour l'avoir gratos avec la nouvelle machine... si tant est que les softs qui m'interessent (keynote 2, photosoph elements... tournent sous tiger...)


----------



## vincmyl (24 Janvier 2005)

Tu vas devoir encore attendre 3 mois alors


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas devoir encore attendre 3 mois alors



qu'en sais-tu : Steve t'a indiqué la date de dispo de Tiger ?

On parle plus souvent de Mars 
http://macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-01-24#10347


----------



## jeep2nine (26 Janvier 2005)

Je sais que l'on en déjà parlé dans ce thread, mais je remet le sujet sur le tapis...
miniMac sur Apple Store US = 499 $
miniMac sur Apple Store FR = 499 ¤
miniMac sur Apple Store GB = 339 £ (=480 ¤, même là c'est moins cher...)

Au taux de change actuel : 499 $ = 377 ¤  

Où passent les 122 ¤ restant ?? Certainement pas dans la RAM ou la VRAM supplémentaire 

Ça fait aussi un peu cher de l'envoi d'un coli de moins de 2 kg outre-Atlantique   

Le miniMac me tente beaucoup, mais ce serait bien que le service comptable de Steve Jobs se tienne au courant du taux de change qui a un peu évolué entre la conception et la mise à la vente de cette jolie petite machine....


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que l'on en déjà parlé dans ce thread, mais je remet le sujet sur le tapis...
> miniMac sur Apple Store US = 499 $
> miniMac sur Apple Store FR = 499 ¤
> miniMac sur Apple Store GB = 339 £ (=480 ¤, même là c'est moins cher...)
> ...


 
On en a déjà parlé et reparlé !!!

Les prix sur le store US sont HORS TAXE !!! 

Mac mini en france = 417 ¤ HT
Mac mini US = 383 $ HT (au cours d'aujourd'hui 1$=1.3¤)

Soit une différence de 34 euros et franchement je trouve ça pas énorme quand on pense qu'il faut localiser ...


----------



## Pse (26 Janvier 2005)

Et en plus, il faut ajouter les frais de localisation (doc en fr, soft en fr, etc ...).
Tout cela se paye ...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> On en a déjà parlé et reparlé !!!
> 
> Les prix sur le store US sont HORS TAXE !!!



Exact...il y a à peine 10 jours. Prix des Mac, dollar, etc.


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2005)

Vous commencez à nous les gonfler, avec vos comparaisons à la ...

Si vous voulez vous plaindre, c'est à votre gouvernement, qu'il faut le faire.

Elle est à combien votre TVA en France?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (26 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous commencez à nous les gonfler, avec vos comparaisons à la ...



+1   

C'est surtout que poser une question sans avoir fait de recherches, ça peut nous arriver à tous, surtout si on est pressé de passer la commande de son nouveau mac.

Mais râler sur une fausse comparaison de prix, alors que le sujet TVA/HT $/¤ est abordé ici depuis des années, faut réfléchir un minimum de temps en temps avant de râler, non   

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Exact...il y a à peine 10 jours. Prix des Mac, dollar, etc.


 
Merci WebO, là j'avais vraiment la flême de mettre le lien


----------



## Caster (26 Janvier 2005)

avec la baisse de prix des options .... le Mac mini devient encore plus attractif. Il ne lui manque plus qu'une télécommande


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> avec la baisse de prix des options .... le Mac mini devient encore plus attractif. Il ne lui manque plus qu'une télécommande


 
et salling clicker ça peut pas marcher?


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2005)

Si tu peux mais c'est 18 euros la licence


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Si tu peux mais c'est 18 euros la licence


 
Ben la baisse de prix de l'option bluetooth paye la license Salling Clicker, non?


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

Et de toutes façons si ils avaient ajouté une télécommande son prix aurait été répercuté sur celui du mac mini alors ...


----------



## Mac'ool (26 Janvier 2005)

Cay est ! Pour info l'apple store francais s'est aligner sur la baisse des options du mac mini !!!


----------



## tiajn (26 Janvier 2005)

il ont pas mi le superdrive 8x par contre :'(


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Lu ici
> 
> 
> 
> Apparemment pas silencieux ce mini mac mais pas bruyant non plus, sauf quand on le sollicite un peu trop, un peu comme l'imac G5 mais pas de roulette de dentiste, juste un ventilo qui souffle plus fort, l'utilisateur semble quand même un peu surpris.



En tout cas selon ANANDTECH il serait parfaitement silencieux.



> The Mac mini is basically the quietest desktop computer that you can get with a fan.* Unless you put your ear next to the unit, you cannot hear it.* There have been reports that the 1.42GHz models are louder, but we haven't been able to confirm first hand.* From our experience, the 1.25GHz Mac mini is as close to silent as you can get with a hard drive and a fan.* We'd love to post audio clips or SPL readings, but we don't have equipment that can register something that quiet.*


----------



## fpoil (26 Janvier 2005)

Je suis passé  à la fnac st lazare et à la fnac digitale ces deux derniers jours : apparemment la fnac va sortir une config gonflée du mini. Pour l'instant la config finale n'est pas arrêté ou plutôt les vendeurs ne la connaissent pas exactement : ce qui semble sûr, c'est qu'il y aura le bluetooth et l'airport , de la ram supp (512 ou 1go je ne sais pas, mais je pencherais pour 512) et surement un 80 gigas (le proc : je n'ai pas demandé)

à suivre


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> avec la baisse de prix des options .... le Mac mini devient encore plus attractif. Il ne lui manque plus qu'une télécommande



Clairement, les râleurs n'ont qu'à bien se tenir. 
Avec une configuration au Top, 1Go de ram, bluethoot et airport, superdrive il est 1138 euros.  
Quand on voit le prix du Cube...


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Clairement, les râleurs n'ont qu'à bien se tenir.
> Avec une configuration au Top, 1Go de ram, bluethoot et airport, superdrive il est 1138 euros.


yes 


> Quand on voit le prix du Cube...


c'est vrai que le cube c'etait le prix au carré      oups pardon


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ben la baisse de prix de l'option bluetooth paye la license Salling Clicker, non?



oui, mais elle ne ta paye pas en plus le téléphone Bluetooth


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Clairement, les râleurs n'ont qu'à bien se tenir.
> Avec une configuration au Top, 1Go de ram, bluethoot et airport, superdrive il est 1138 euros.
> Quand on voit le prix du Cube...



d'autant plus que son prix se maintient en occasion. Ce qui me fait rire, c'est que les vendeurs suggèrent que c'est un "collector" alors qu'il n'y en a jamais eu autant sur le marché de l'occase !


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

bon sinon la dispo exacte ? le 29 janvier ? c'est un samedi !!!  alors ?


----------



## bignech (27 Janvier 2005)

D'après les dernières infos récoltées chez un dépositaire apple. le Mini mac ne serait pas disponible avant Mi-février, voir Mars. S'il vous plait rassurez moi...c trop long........... :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

bignech a dit:
			
		

> D'après les dernières infos récoltées chez un dépositaire apple. le Mini mac ne serait pas disponible avant Mi-février, voir Mars. S'il vous plait rassurez moi...c trop long........... :mouais:



Le délai actuel (sur l'AppleStore) donné est de trois à quatre semaines.


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

Le comble c'est que le Mac Mini risque d'arrivé qu'en mars dans les magasins Apple, en même temps que Tiger (ou presque), mais qu'il ne sera équipé que de Panther. C'est con !!! A moins que...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2005)

de toute façon je n'aurais pas assez d'euros d'ici là   

mais à l'approche de l'été je risque de pouvoir me payer le joujou   
(ok promis pour les fotos  )


----------



## BBen (27 Janvier 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> salut BBen, ça faisait un baille !!
> je suis entierement d'accord, le mac mini ça va déchirer, mais c'est vrai que apple doit communiquer



Salut Jéromemac !    
Oui, j'ai eu une très longue abscence... 
Mais le "Mac Mini" m'a fait revenir ! Le goût du sang peut-être ?... (celui de Billou    :love:  )

Côté communication, pour l'instant Apple profite du "buzz" autour du Mac mini, c'est tout bon pour eux, ils n'ont rien à faire.   
Mais d'ici 2/3 mois, il faudra relayer cet effet d'anonce par une com. du feu de dieu. C'est là qu'on va voir de quoi ils sont capables, et si c'est vraiment la grande offensive...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le délai actuel (sur l'AppleStore) donné est de trois à quatre semaines.



Bon, ya du retard donc...   :hein:


----------



## loicOuvrard (28 Janvier 2005)

Ben, j'ai des Macs depuis 93, Mac Plus avec écran Formac A4 NB, puis LC III, puis Performa 5200, puis 6400 puis boosté Crescendo G3 400 MHz, tous achetés d'occase, max 3000 balles. Je me suis arrêté à Mac OS 9.1.

Mais là, je craque, j'ai commandé hier soir sur Applestore un mini 1,42 MHz 80 Go 512 Mo Superdrive. Le tout 779 Euros. Y'a plus qu'à attendre 3 à 4 semaines, c'est effectivement ce qui est annoncé.

J'vous raconterai.

Ciao.

Loïc.


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

loicOuvrard a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'ai des Macs depuis 93, Mac Plus avec écran Formac A4 NB, puis LC III, puis Performa 5200, puis 6400 puis boosté Crescendo G3 400 MHz, tous achetés d'occase, max 3000 balles. Je me suis arrêté à Mac OS 9.1.
> 
> Mais là, je craque, j'ai commandé hier soir sur Applestore un mini 1,42 MHz 80 Go 512 Mo Superdrive. Le tout 779 Euros. Y'a plus qu'à attendre 3 à 4 semaines, c'est effectivement ce qui est annoncé.
> 
> ...


On attend ça, nous aussi, avec impatience  ...

Allez bonne nuit :sleep:...


----------



## uberweis (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, mon mac mini commandé sur le store a été envoyé. Peut être qu'il n'y a pas autant de retard que vous semblez dire. Je l'ai commandé le 21 Janvier.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2005)

Oh la, Tiger ne sortira pas en Mars


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oh la, Tiger ne sortira pas en Mars


Je cite mes sources : 

"_*Lundi 24 Janvier 2005*_
*- La réponse de Microsoft à Apple ? - Lionel - 19:35:30 - Réactions
*
_Lors de la Keynote, Steve Jobs a fait un pied de nez à Microsoft en annonçant que Tiger sortira très longtemps avant Longhorn.
Peut-être pour ne pas laisser le champ libre à Mac OS, Microsoft vient d'annoncer que la version 64 bits de Windows XP sortira en avril. Apple va donc devoir faire l'effort de lancer en mars Mac OS X 10.4 (qui lui aussi supportera le 64 bits) pour ne pas se faire voler la vedette. _"​
( MacBidouille)...

C'est tout à fait plausible...


----------



## Tiberius (28 Janvier 2005)

uberweis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, mon mac mini commandé sur le store a été envoyé. Peut être qu'il n'y a pas autant de retard que vous semblez dire. Je l'ai commandé le 21 Janvier.



Commandé le 12 et toujours en "Open" ...


----------



## fredthomas (28 Janvier 2005)

Commandé le 13 janvier et toujours "Open"...

Je sais pas vous, mais moi je sens gros comme une maison qu'Apple va nous refaire le coup de l'iPod mini : style "j'ai un produit fabuleux que tout le monde est prêt à acheter mais comme iPapy l'a annoncé trop tôt, j'ai pas de stock, désolé..."

Ah, Steeve...


----------



## homme puma (28 Janvier 2005)

Bah tout pareil que Miguel ! Commandé le 13 janvier et toujours "Open"... 
Allez les gars on se depeche de me mettre une carte Airport et un peu de RAM en plus et on fait partir le tout illico ! 

Sinon, je partage assez l'avis de fredthomas : iPapy doit pas consulter souvent son service logistique et son directeur de prod avant d'annoncer les produits ! Mais bon, on l'aime bien quand même, n'est ce pas ?...

Cette machine, j'en rêve depuis le "Cube" ! Je me refusais à changer mon PC sous Linux tant qu'Apple ne nous proposait pas une machine sans écran et bon marché : grace au Mac mini, mon PB G4 aura enfin un grand frère (enfin grand, façon de parler...)


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Janvier 2005)

J'ai téléphoné à mon revendeur Apple, Cami Bruxelles, ils m'ont dit qu'ils n'avaient pas reçu la livraison, mais qu'ils l'auraient sans doute dans une semaine, ou deux..


----------



## willy (28 Janvier 2005)

A Surcouf Strasbourg on m'a dit que peut être ils auront un mini en démonstration samedi 29. Ca commence bien je trouve.


----------



## trevise (28 Janvier 2005)

Ah, ça me rappelle la belle époque où j'attendais mon Imac G5... 60 jours d'attente, et je n'étais pas le plus à plaindre.
Au fait, sur l'Imac, le record, c'est Peyret avec 91 jours, vous avez de la marge


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2005)

Oh alalal mais je vais allé a Surcouf demain :love:


----------



## Tiberius (28 Janvier 2005)

Tiberius a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 12 et toujours en "Open" ...



Hop, je suis passé en shipped !!!


----------



## Tiberius (29 Janvier 2005)

Tiberius a dit:
			
		

> Hop, je suis passé en shipped !!!



Bon, la page de tracking sur l'AppleStore ne donne pas de détail et sur TNT le numéro est inconnu, mais je garde quand même bon espoir pour lundi....


----------



## Caster (29 Janvier 2005)

je l'ai enfin vu ... et même touché. mon revendeur en a quelques uns ..... et même un en expo.

Il est effectivement petit avec un look extra. La finition est à la hauteur de ce qu'Apple a l'habitude de faire ..... même le dessous du Mac mini est extrèmement bien fini. Il est léger et surtout très silencieux.


----------



## sergio (29 Janvier 2005)

Oui l'ai vu aussi
On peut le voir en demo avec iLife 5, à IC beaubourg à Paris
Il est trop mimi ce mac !!  Il va avoir du succès c sur !!


----------



## Caster (29 Janvier 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Oui l'ai vu aussi
> On peut le voir en demo avec iLife 5, à IC beaubourg à Paris
> Il est trop mimi ce mac !!  Il va avoir du succès c sur !!



Bon , si on fait de la pub ........

Allez chez BeMac à Strasbourg ..... il y a toute la gamme Apple dans de superbes locaux ...... 

PS : avec ça j'aurai peut-être le droit à un ipod shuffle ??


----------



## HCl (29 Janvier 2005)

Commandé le mien à l'instant sur l'Apple Store 

Par contre, la verification du paiement se passe comment ?
Car en fait, je suis quasiment certain que ça devrait être refusé, vu mon misérable plafond mensuel.
Mais la commande est passée, donc je ne sais pas trop  


Il s'agit d'un 1,25/512/40/SD/AE/BT ... Qui viendra seconder mon iBook G4 800


----------



## Apca (29 Janvier 2005)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le mien à l'instant sur l'Apple Store
> 
> Par contre, la verification du paiement se passe comment ?
> Car en fait, je suis quasiment certain que ça devrait être refusé, vu mon misérable plafond mensuel.
> ...



Tu vas recevoir un mail si je me souviens bien qui te dit si ton paiement est accepté.


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80672


----------



## HCl (30 Janvier 2005)

Merci 

J'ai reçu la confirmation, le paiement a été accepté, tant mieux 

Le plus dur commence : l'attente !
MACMINI 1.25GHZ/512/40G/SD/AP/BT/F
On or before
28/02/2005

J'ai déja hate


----------



## uberweis (30 Janvier 2005)

> 29 janv 2005     /00:12     /Liege Euro Hub     /Consignment Passed Through Transit Point



Le mien ne devrait pas tarder


----------



## HCl (30 Janvier 2005)

uberweis a dit:
			
		

> Le mien ne devrait pas tarder


Sympa !

Tu l'avais commandé le 21, c'est ça ?
Il s'agissait d'une config de base, ou personnalisée ?


----------



## uberweis (30 Janvier 2005)

Oui je l'ai commandé le 21. J'ai pris le 1,25 ghz avec 512 mo de ram.
J'ai actuellement un pc  moins puissant et  je m'en sort sans trop de difficultés donc je pense que cette version me conviendra très bien.
J'ajouterai un graveur DVD en externe (et un disque dur) si le besoin s'en fait sentir.


----------



## Caster (30 Janvier 2005)

uberweis a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'ai commandé le 21. J'ai pris le 1,25 ghz avec 512 mo de ram.
> J'ai actuellement un pc  moins puissant et  je m'en sort sans trop de difficultés donc je pense que cette version me conviendra très bien.
> J'ajouterai un graveur DVD en externe (et un disque dur) si le besoin s'en fait sentir.




tu seras sans aucun doute ravis de ton achat ! félicitations


----------



## uberweis (30 Janvier 2005)

Merci, j'en doute pas.
On m'a offert un écran plat 17" pour mon anniversaire, bon c'est pas le top, il a une marque obscure du nom de Mag Innovision mais disons que c'est un début.
Je suis déjà épaté du résultat sur mon vieux pc alors je n'ose imaginer ce que ca va donner avec le mac mini.


----------



## florentdesvosges (31 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oh alalal mais je vais allé a Surcouf demain :love:



alors, il y était ??


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> alors, il y était ??


surcouf ?


----------



## Kir Kanos (31 Janvier 2005)

uberweis a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'en doute pas.
> On m'a offert un écran plat 17" pour mon anniversaire, bon c'est pas le top, il a une marque obscure du nom de Mag Innovision mais disons que c'est un début.
> Je suis déjà épaté du résultat sur mon vieux pc alors je n'ose imaginer ce que ca va donner avec le mac mini.



je vais sans doute me faire lyncher mais la carte graph du mac mini n'a "que" 32 Mo de mémoire donc je ne pense pas que la différence soit si spectaculaire que ça...


----------



## uberweis (31 Janvier 2005)

Kir Kanos a dit:
			
		

> je vais sans doute me faire lyncher mais la carte graph du mac mini n'a "que" 32 Mo de mémoire donc je ne pense pas que la différence soit si spectaculaire que ça...



Peut-être, je suis pas expert en la matière.
Ma carte actuelle est une nvidia geforce 2 mx.
Mais la différence entre mon vieux crt 15" et le tft 17" est flagrante.


----------



## Kir Kanos (31 Janvier 2005)

oui mais ça provient des caractéristiques différentes des écrans CRT et TFT...
enfin tu nous diras quand tu auras fait le test


----------



## marlou (31 Janvier 2005)

Ben oui qui sera le 1er membre à avoir son macmini à lui et rien qu'à lui?


----------



## uberweis (31 Janvier 2005)

marlou a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui qui sera le 1er membre à avoir son macmini à lui et rien qu'à lui?



Le mien est "out for delivery". Peut-être aujourd'hui ou demain


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2005)

Je crois qu'il y en a déjà un : Bourriquet :
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=114292`

non ?


----------



## willy (31 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> alors, il y était ??


J'y suis passé en vitesse aujourd'hui à 18 h et pas la moindre ombre du mac mini


----------



## vincmyl (31 Janvier 2005)

Oui et ils n'ont pas de date de livraison en plus


----------



## uberweis (1 Février 2005)

Une personne de TNT m'a appellé hier soir pour me dire qu'ils passeront ce matin. Ils voulaient savoir s'il y aurait quelqu'un pour prendre le colis et me demander si le livreur pouvait appeller avant de passer.
Je croise les doigts pour aujourd'hui donc.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2005)

Moi j'aurai pris congé :love:


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Février 2005)

willy a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis passé en vitesse aujourd'hui à 18 h et pas la moindre ombre du mac mini


 Merci, ça m'évite de passer ...


----------



## uberweis (1 Février 2005)

Ca y est, je l'ai reçu. 
C'est mon premier mac donc je découvre. J'ai déjà réussi à installer ma connexion internet, c'est déjà ca.
Voilà je m'en vais découvrir les logiciels.
(Désolé j'ai pas d'APN pour le moment donc pas de photos)

Edit : Il est vraiment silencieux comparé à mon (ancien) pc


----------



## Apca (1 Février 2005)

uberweis a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je l'ai reçu.
> C'est mon premier mac donc je découvre. J'ai déjà réussi à installer ma connexion internet, c'est déjà ca.
> Voilà je m'en vais découvrir les logiciels.
> (Désolé j'ai pas d'APN pour le moment donc pas de photos)
> ...



   


Argghhh un dès premier qui recoit son mac mini n'a pas d'appareil Photo.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2005)

C'est po cool  :mouais:


----------



## uberweis (1 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Argghhh un dès premier qui recoit son mac mini n'a pas d'appareil Photo.



Mon frère en a un mais il est pas chez lui pendant 2 semaines. J'aime bien aussi voir les photos des autres donc je vous comprends. Désolé  :rose:


----------



## amoiamoi (1 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Argghhh un dès premier qui recoit son mac mini n'a pas d'appareil Photo.



Bon j'ai peut etre du pot. J'ai commandé le mien sur le Store le 21/01, il était annoncé livrable fin février et finalement je le récupere ce soir chez TNT avant 23 heures :rateau: 

Je déballe et j'essaie de faire des photos


----------



## Apca (1 Février 2005)

amoiamoi a dit:
			
		

> Je déballe et j'essaie de faire des photos



Merci !   

Et n'hésite pas à en faire tout plein  :love:


----------



## Tiberius (1 Février 2005)

amoiamoi a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai peut etre du pot. J'ai commandé le mien sur le Store le 21/01, il était annoncé livrable fin février et finalement je le récupere ce soir chez TNT avant 23 heures :rateau:
> 
> Je déballe et j'essaie de faire des photos



Pfuuu, TNT est passé chez moi ce matin alors que je pensais qu'il passerai cet aprem... Résultat : un bel avis de passage dans la boite mais point de Mac Mini   

En plus les numéros indiqués sur l'avis ne répondent pas, donc je ne suis même pas sûr que ce soit replanifié pour demain....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Est-ce qu'un Mac mini à 1,25 GHz avec 1 Go de SDRAM et une carte ATI 9200 de 32 Mo DDR serait capable de faire rouler convenablement Battlefield 1942, ou peut-être XIII


----------



## Caster (2 Février 2005)

il n'y a presque plus de Mac mini disponibles aux States !!


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

Mais t'inquiètes, yen aura pour tout le monde !!!


----------



## Tiberius (2 Février 2005)

En tout cas, puisque vous semblez friands de photos, je viens de mettre en ligne les photos du Mac Mini que je viens de revevoir !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

Tiberius a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, puisque vous semblez friands de photos, je viens de mettre en ligne les photos du Mac Mini que je viens de revevoir !



 Sympa les photos.  Faudra qu'on s'habitue à voir le Mac mini avec des écrans, des souris et des claviers tout moches.


----------



## dvd (2 Février 2005)

a la fnac digitale ya environ 20 mac mini qui attendent des acheteurs..par contre ya que des 1,2 ghz.. (today le 02/02/05)

DVD pour Macgé


----------



## appleman (2 Février 2005)

je reviens de la FNAC grand place à Grenoble et oh surprise!!!! un mac MINI!!!!
il y avait bel et bien un mac mini en expo , qui plus est un 1.42ghz! la classe 
j'ai éssayé d'écouter et franchement je n'ai pas entendu de bruit désagréable de ventilo. 
Ca ne m'arrive pas souvent de le dire mais pour une fois la fnac    :love:


----------



## ficelle (2 Février 2005)

je viens de le voir à la fnac rosny 2, et le 1,42 est en stock


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2005)

Deja    :love:    C'est pas à la Fnac Strasbourg que tu le verras cette semaine


----------



## Haukkey (2 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens de le voir à la fnac rosny 2, et le 1,42 est en stock



Ils ont du le mettre aujourd'hui, j'y suis allé hier et il y était pas


----------



## ficelle (2 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas à la Fnac Strasbourg que tu le verras cette semaine



ça c'est sur... peu de chances que j'aille à strasbourg cette semaine !


----------



## bouilla (2 Février 2005)

Surcouf haussemann en a reçu 11, ça risque de partir vite... :sleep:


----------



## ficelle (2 Février 2005)

l'operation "maison sans fil" de la fnac commence le 15 fevrier, et un des vendeurs de rosny (coucou eddy  ) avait l'air sur qu'il ne ferait pas partie des solutions proposées (dans une config wifi-BT).
il me semblait pourtant avoir lu une annonce de ce type, ici, ou chez MB   
mais vu les difficultés d'approvisionement, ça semble probable.
enfin, c'est sympa de la part d'apple d'en avoir largué une rasade, avant penurie, vers l'europe... ça ratrape un peu le coup de l'ipod mini


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a presque plus de Mac mini disponibles aux States !!



Confirmé par la nouvelle image sur la homepage du site US


----------



## Caster (3 Février 2005)

Vous pouvez avoir un Mac mini 1,42 Ghz pour le prix d'un 1,25 ...... cool ..... et c'est par ici 


Allez je vous dis tout, ou plutôt Macbidouille explique comment overclocker votre mini


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2005)

Ouai mais c'est pas stable d'apres eux


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais c'est pas stable d'apres eux


 
Dans l'article ils disent que l'overclock 1.25->1.42 est stable et qu'il est est surement de même pour le 1.42 -> 1.5


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Deja    :love:    C'est pas à la Fnac Strasbourg que tu le verras cette semaine



et bien si, j'en viens et il y est !

Avec un démonstrateur Apple très peu compétent ... :mouais: 

Il est aussi à Bemac !


----------



## totoroi (4 Février 2005)

salut à tous,

je confirme qu'il est à la fnac de lille (et que je le trouve très beau le petit), de même qu'un powerbook avec les éléments des nouveaux (donc à moins que je ne me trompe c'est un nouveau), et le tout avec un démonstrateur apple dedans.

Et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que le stand, bien entretenu il faut le souligner, attire du monde...


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Février 2005)

il passe complètement inaperçu à Strasbourg ....


----------



## Pierrou (4 Février 2005)

Àl a FNAC de Nantes ils en ont un en Démo, qui apsse inaperçu aussi..... je l'ai pas vu tout de suite...  En tout cas je crois qu"il en reste, je vais accompagner un copain Switcher demain pour en acheter un :rateau:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez avoir un Mac mini 1,42 Ghz pour le prix d'un 1,25 ...... cool ..... et c'est par ici



...mouais...façon de parler, ce n'est quand même pas à la portée de tout le monde, il faut savoir faire des soudures , et en plus ...mini, elles aussi, apparamment...  

ça risque de revenir plus cher que les 50 ¤ gagnés... :hosto:


----------



## Psygod (6 Février 2005)

Perso, je trouve ce Mac Mini un peut trop illusoire ... Quand j'ai entendu parler de ce nouveau MAC, je me suis dit ... enfin APPLE s'est décidé à toucher le "grand public" ... Mais pourquoi diable APPLE vante les fonctions de ce Mac Mini alors que tout est basé sur la suite iLIFE ... Comme si le Mac Mini ne valait rien sans iLIFE (faible capacité du DD, peu de Ram ... etc ...)

Franchement, meme si iPhoto, iMovie, Garage Band et Mail sont des softs de qualité, est ce le seul argument d'APPLE pour persuader les PCeistes de switcher ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Jusqu'à maintenant ilife ne tourne pas sous windows, et un OS X sans ilofe ça fait une belle jambe...
Ilife, c'est la cerise qui transforme le pâté en gâteau.
On a une machine moyenne, mais on a le soft qui permet d'en tirer le maximum.
Honnètement j'ai acheté un logiciel vidéo, je l'ai vite abandonné pour me contenter d'iMovie.


----------



## audiosong (6 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je trouve ce Mac Mini un peut trop illusoire ... Quand j'ai entendu parler de ce nouveau MAC, je me suis dit ... enfin APPLE s'est décidé à toucher le "grand public" ... Mais pourquoi diable APPLE vante les fonctions de ce Mac Mini alors que tout est basé sur la suite iLIFE ... Comme si le Mac Mini ne valait rien sans iLIFE (faible capacité du DD, peu de Ram ... etc ...)
> 
> Franchement, meme si iPhoto, iMovie, Garage Band et Mail sont des softs de qualité, est ce le seul argument d'APPLE pour persuader les PCeistes de switcher ?



c un gars qui a un PC qui parle comme ça... Allez, ouste, dehors...

Vriament rien compris aux qualités de ILife et de Mac Os X. Et encore un qui parle sans avoir testé ni connaître le produit...   (le Mac Mini n'est vraiment pas un mac au rabias, dès l'instant qu'on lui met de la ram en plus... et 40/80 Go de DD cela suffit pleinement pour 99% des utilisations.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2005)

Ah, dimanche soir, le week-end est terminé. Une nouvelle semaine s'annonce... Allez...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Ormi la vitesse du disque dur, c'est une machine tout à fait correcte. 64 mo de Vram et ce serait le pied.


----------



## vonstroheim2 (6 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je trouve ce Mac Mini un peut trop illusoire ... Quand j'ai entendu parler de ce nouveau MAC, je me suis dit ... enfin APPLE s'est décidé à toucher le "grand public" ... Mais pourquoi diable APPLE vante les fonctions de ce Mac Mini alors que tout est basé sur la suite iLIFE ... Comme si le Mac Mini ne valait rien sans iLIFE (faible capacité du DD, peu de Ram ... etc ...)
> 
> Franchement, meme si iPhoto, iMovie, Garage Band et Mail sont des softs de qualité, est ce le seul argument d'APPLE pour persuader les PCeistes de switcher ?



Rassure-toi, j'ai un ibook depuis 1 an, j'utilise jamais les softs d'Ilife et j'apprécie cependant le mac.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Février 2005)

En fait, cette communication est surtout destinée aux switchers encore indécis. Même si la configuration de ce mini Mac est géniale, les utilisateurs d'en face trouveront qu'ils peuvent trouver la même chose, peut-être même mieux pour le "même prix". Ils ont sûrement entendu parler de l'OS X, mais ce n'est ni plus ni moins un système d'exploitation...

Alors, qu'est-ce qui pourrait les faire changer d'avis, quel est ce plus ? c'est sur ce point que l'argument d'une suite de logiciels absolument fabuleux est un réel plus. N'oubliez pas que le mini est surtout destiné aux utilisateurs "non professionnels", j'entend par là pour une utilisation familiale. Même si on peut très bien l'utiliser professionnellement...

Et aujourd'hui avec l'explosion du numérique, la suite iLife est un plus par rapport aux concurrents...

Nous qui sommes sur Apple, on pourrait presque acheter les machines Apple sur un coup de coeur, parce qu'on connaît déjà ses qualités...


----------



## Psygod (6 Février 2005)

C kan meme hallucinant de voir à quel point vous vous enflammez pour pas grand chose ... J'ai jamais eu de Pc à la maison et je suis sous OSX depuis quelques temps et j'en suis très content ...

Seulement, je vais pas dire amen à tout ce que fais APPLE

Pour moi la suite iLIFe est de l'esbrouffe (dans le cas du Mini Mac) pas en tant que software pur ... Enfin ce n'est que mon avis mais arretez d'etre parano et de croire qu'un espion Microsoft vient vous épier ...


----------



## naas (6 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la suite iLIFe est de l'esbrouffe (dans le cas du Mini Mac) pas en tant que software pur ...


je fais des films à partir de mon camescope avec imovie et idvd (le dernier etait un mariage , la mariée n'en reviens toujours pas :love: )
je fais mes albums et autres galeries avec iphoto (et j'enleve les yeux rouges au passage)
je gêre mon ipod avec itunes
je fais de la vidéo conference avec mes parents et ichatav
et je fais jou jou avec garage band


bref que de l'esbrouffe....   

donc ILIFE est un composant TRES important du mac mini  


_ps *kan* c'est avec un q comme kamion ?_


----------



## jeromemac (6 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> C kan meme hallucinant de voir à quel point vous vous enflammez pour pas grand chose ... J'ai jamais eu de Pc à la maison et je suis sous OSX depuis quelques temps et j'en suis très content ...
> 
> Seulement, je vais pas dire amen à tout ce que fais APPLE
> 
> Pour moi la suite iLIFe est de l'esbrouffe (dans le cas du Mini Mac) pas en tant que software pur ... Enfin ce n'est que mon avis mais arretez d'etre parano et de croire qu'un espion Microsoft vient vous épier ...



de l'esbrouffe !!! ouahhh  et ben.... qu'est ce que ça doit etre quand tu vois une appli windoze..... non franchement la suite Ilife peut surement mieu faire, mais ils font déja des choses que aucun autres arrive à faire dans une meme application ... ne me dit pas que tu trouves mieux ailleur, franchement apple sur ses logiciel la c'est largement gavé, on peut leur reconnaitre des défaut, ne pas dire amen à tout ce qu'ils font, mais de la à ne pas reconnaitre la qualité indéniable de leur logiciel !! faut pas abuser... meme des magasines pc tel que presence pc je crois l'ont super bien noté... 
dit nous alors les logiciel auxquel tu reconnais de meilleur qualité que apple.. pour voir à quoi tu fais référence...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> de l'esbrouffe !!! ouahhh  et ben.... qu'est ce que ça doit etre quand tu vois une appli windoze..... non franchement la suite Ilife peut surement mieu faire, mais ils font déja des choses que aucun autres arrive à faire dans une meme application ... ne me dit pas que tu trouves mieux ailleur, franchement apple sur ses logiciel la c'est largement gavé, on peut leur reconnaitre des défaut, ne pas dire amen à tout ce qu'ils font, mais de la à ne pas reconnaitre la qualité indéniable de leur logiciel !! faut pas abuser... meme des magasines pc tel que presence pc je crois l'ont super bien noté...
> dit nous alors les logiciel auxquel tu reconnais de meilleur qualité que apple.. pour voir à quoi tu fais référence...



Nous sommes donc au complet...


----------



## Psygod (6 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> dit nous alors les logiciel auxquel tu reconnais de meilleur qualité que apple.. pour voir à quoi tu fais référence...



Ta question est un peu stupide 
Photoshop, Pro Tools, Premiere ... t'as déjà entendu parlé ???
Je dis pas que c de la merde ... simplement le MAC MINI c plus la vente d'iLIFE que d'un ordinateur ... pour celui qui veut faire mumuse comme le dit si bien Naas avec toute son arrogance   , pourquoi pas ... mais que l'on me fasse pas croire qu'avec ça, on va pouvoir concurrencer les "ténors" Adobe ou Avid / Digidesign ...

Vous allez pas me dire qu'vace un si petit ordi, on va pouvoir travailler sur du broadcast ou du mixage plein pot les gamelles ?

Alors si c simplement pour faire mumuse, autant acheter un PC ... en plus avec les virus, y'a de quoi passer des heures de divertissement ... :lol:

Ps : c koi ki se rakonte avec un k ?  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Ta question est un peu stupide
> Photoshop, Pro Tools, Premiere ... t'as déjà entendu parlé ???
> Je dis pas que c de la merde ... simplement le MAC MINI c plus la vente d'iLIFE que d'un ordinateur ... pour celui qui veut faire mumuse comme le dit si bien Naas avec toute son arrogance   , pourquoi pas ... mais que l'on me fasse pas croire qu'avec ça, on va pouvoir concurrencer les "ténors" Adobe ou Avid / Digidesign ...
> 
> ...



 Je répète la règle No 1 sur ce forum: ne jamais répondre à JeromeMac...


----------



## naas (7 Février 2005)

pas répondre 




   



bon je sors


----------



## NightWalker (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Ta question est un peu stupide
> Photoshop, Pro Tools, Premiere ... t'as déjà entendu parlé ???
> Je dis pas que c de la merde ... simplement le MAC MINI c plus la vente d'iLIFE que d'un ordinateur ... pour celui qui veut faire mumuse comme le dit si bien Naas avec toute son arrogance   , pourquoi pas ... mais que l'on me fasse pas croire qu'avec ça, on va pouvoir concurrencer les "ténors" Adobe ou Avid / Digidesign ...
> 
> ...



Ben je ne sais pas si tu connais le prix de ces logiciels... et en plus ces logiciels sont plutôt pour une utilisation professionnelle... trop lourds pour une utilisation familiale. Ne me dis pas que tu vas utiliser Premier pour faire un montage d'un petit film du dimanche à la plage ? On comparera plutôt Première à FinalCut Pro... idem pour Protools. Une fois encore tu mélange tout... on parle ici des logiciels à utilisations familiales et non pas pro...

Tu ne vas pas me dire aussi qu'on fera du montage Avid sur des Sempron ou des Celeron sur des PC à 500¤ ? si ?




			
				Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Seulement, je vais pas dire amen à tout ce que fais APPLE



Moi non plus, la preuve est que je suis développeur Windows...




			
				Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ce n'est que mon avis mais arretez d'etre parano et de croire qu'un espion Microsoft vient vous épier ...



Même réponse que ci-dessus... tu crois, que je pourrais travailler sur cette platforme si j'étais paranoïä... ???


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

bon alors qui qu'en a un en vrai ?  et c'est ti dl'a balle ou pas ???  
je bazarde mon imac dv pour ça alors je voudrais bien savoir


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à maintenant ilife ne tourne pas sous windows, et un OS X sans ilofe ça fait une belle jambe...
> Ilife, c'est la cerise qui transforme le pâté en gâteau.



personnellement, OS X compte 10000 x plus pour moi (et pour bcp de pros, je pense) que la suite iLife. Ce n'est pas quelques applications qui ne sont pas sans défauts (lourdeur d'iPhoto et d'iMovie -qui n'a jamais été aussi performant qu'à sa seconde version ...-) qui rendent OS X vertueux : Panther c'est déjà du gâteau !


----------



## Psygod (7 Février 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> personnellement, OS X compte 10000 x plus pour moi (et pour bcp de pros, je pense) que la suite iLife. Ce n'est pas quelques applications qui ne sont pas sans défauts (lourdeur d'iPhoto et d'iMovie -qui n'a jamais été aussi performant qu'à sa seconde version ...-) qui rendent OS X vertueux : Panther c'est déjà du gâteau !



Bien évidemment ... selon moi, OSX est un meilleur argument pour vendre un MAC que la suite iLIFE ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> selon moi, OSX est un meilleur argument pour vendre un MAC que la suite iLIFE ...


C'est certain, c'est d'ailleurs *l'argument* qui fait switcher la grande majorité des gens, et non pas le fait que la suite iLife sera préinstallée sur la machine...


----------



## jeromemac (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Ta question est un peu stupide
> Photoshop, Pro Tools, Premiere ... t'as déjà entendu parlé ???
> Je dis pas que c de la merde ... simplement le MAC MINI c plus la vente d'iLIFE que d'un ordinateur ... pour celui qui veut faire mumuse comme le dit si bien Naas avec toute son arrogance   , pourquoi pas ... mais que l'on me fasse pas croire qu'avec ça, on va pouvoir concurrencer les "ténors" Adobe ou Avid / Digidesign ...
> 
> ...



ah ben la !!! bien evidemment ... patate.... c vachement à la porté de tout le monde photoshop et autre avid....     

on dit pas que la suite ilife c'est ce qui de mieu pour tout le monde, mais y'a quand meme un juste milieu avec toi qui pretend que c'est de l'esbrouf...  

:rateau:  :rateau: peut tu nous rappeller la définition d'esbrouf s'il te plait  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (7 Février 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain, c'est d'ailleurs *l'argument* qui fait switcher la grande majorité des gens, et non pas le fait que la suite iLife sera préinstallée sur la machine...



heuuu.... c'est quand meme un plus... quand tu vois que quand t'achete un pc t'as vraiment pas grand chose dedans... ça peut etre un plus rien que pour justifier l'ecart de prix... sur certaine config biensur... mais bon ça fait pas tout c'est sur, je pense plutot que si les gens switch c'est plus parce que ils ont affaire à une plateforme homogene, c'est à dire que du matériel jusqu'au soft c'est la meme boite qui suit tout, ce qui est un gage non négligeable de qualité... je me verrais mal dépanné nos client, auxquels on fournit le tout clés en main, alors qu'il y'a 36 boites différentes qui composent les composant de notre système.... si on peut revendiquer un tant soit peu de qualité par rapport à certain c'est justement parce qu'on maitrise le maximum de chose, et qu'on garantie le bon fonctionnement de tel ou tel matos avec notre appli....


----------



## Psygod (7 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ah ben la !!! bien evidemment ... patate.... c vachement à la porté de tout le monde photoshop et autre avid....
> 
> on dit pas que la suite ilife c'est ce qui de mieu pour tout le monde, mais y'a quand meme un juste milieu avec toi qui pretend que c'est de l'esbrouf...
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau: peut tu nous rappeller la définition d'esbrouf s'il te plait  :rateau:  :rateau:



Patate ... patate ... c vite dit ...

J'ai dit que le MAC MINI et sa suite iLIFE me paraissait etre une sacrée esbrouffe ... relis un peu plus haut un de mes posts ...

Je ne dis pas que iLIFE c de la merde et iMOVIE, iPHOTO ou MAIL qui sont dans OSX peuvent etre utiles à certains moments ...

Mais APPLE vante plus iLIFE que l'ordi en lui meme qui est quand meme très juste ... OK ... il s'adresse à un public beaucoup plus large et moins "élitiste" mais bon le grand public n'a pas forcément besoin de cette suite là ... C'est un argument un tout petit peu fallacieux ...

Pour moi, APPLE ne doit pas "sombrer" dans le grand public en faisant n'importe quoi

J'ai lu l'article sur le dernier SVM MAC et quand on réalise que pour avoir un MINI MAC gonflé à bloc (comme ils disent si bien), il faut débourser 1690 euros soit le prix d'un iMAC G5 17", ça me parait juste juste juste

Néanmoins, quoi qu'il arrive ce MAC MINI sera bien plus performant qu'un Athlon 3200 ou un Celeron ... ça j'en conviens ...
Et rien qu'au niveau du look et de l'ergonomie, je lui atribue une médaille ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Que l'on parle de ce que l'on peut metttre sur la monture plutôt que du cheval ne me choque pas plus que ça.
J'ai parlé.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, quoi qu'il arrive ce MAC MINI sera bien plus performant qu'un Athlon 3200


alors là, je ne serai vraiment pas aussi affirmatif que toi :hein:


			
				Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Et rien qu'au niveau du look et de l'ergonomie, je lui atribue une médaille ...


là par contre je suis aussi affirmatif que toi 


			
				Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Que l'on parle de ce que l'on peut metttre sur la monture plutôt que du cheval ne me choque pas plus que ça.
> J'ai parlé.


Même si je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, c'est joliment dit


----------



## naas (7 Février 2005)

Toujours est il que depuis ce mini mac (ou mac mini  comme vous voulez  ) il y a BEAUCOUP plus de gens interéssé par le mac, et de notre petit monde macophile nous ne voyons pas vraiment bien ce qui est en train de se passer, trop habitués a ce qu'apple nous délivre des machines "cholies"
mais le bruit fait autour de ce mac mini est de très bonne augure, le nombre de switchers va aller en se multipliant de façon exponientielle, je vous en fait le pari


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le nombre de switchers va aller en se multipliant de façon exponientielle, je vous en fait le pari


C'est fort probable, en effet


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais le bruit fait autour de ce mac mini est de très bonne augure, le nombre de switchers va aller en se multipliant de façon exponientielle, je vous en fait le pari


J'espère bien, mais à quand les premières pubs pour le Mac Mini ??? (à moins que je les ai raté :mouais:... )... Parce que dans mon entourage personne n'a remarqué l'arrivée de ce petit bijou (il vient tout juste de sortir d'un autre coté)... Mais si la Fnac ne le met pas un peu plus en avant, ça risque d'être un peu décevant, parce que beaucoup de gens achètent leur ordinateur à la Fnac, et à Rennes le Mac Mini est presque caché ...

(Heureusement il n'y a pas que la Fnac ... )


----------



## Psygod (7 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Toujours est il que depuis ce mini mac (ou mac mini  comme vous voulez  ) il y a BEAUCOUP plus de gens interéssé par le mac, et de notre petit monde macophile nous ne voyons pas vraiment bien ce qui est en train de se passer, trop habitués a ce qu'apple nous délivre des machines "cholies"
> mais le bruit fait autour de ce mac mini est de très bonne augure, le nombre de switchers va aller en se multipliant de façon exponientielle, je vous en fait le pari



Et j'espère bien ... mais j'espère surtout qu'APPLE ne va pas etre atteint du syndrome Microsoftien


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien, mais à quand les premières pubs pour le Mac Mini ??? (à moins que je les ai raté :mouais:... )... Parce que dans mon entourage personne n'a remarqué l'arrivée de ce petit bijou (il vient tout juste de sortir d'un autre coté)... Mais si la Fnac ne le met pas un peu plus en avant, ça risque d'être un peu décevant, parce que beaucoup de gens achètent leur ordinateur à la Fnac, et à Rennes le Mac Mini est presque caché ...
> 
> (Heureusement il n'y a pas que la Fnac ... )



Hier, dans le quotidien _Le Matin Dimanche_ une pub pleine page de Manor avec l'iPod shuffle, ses accessoires et... le Mac mini...  

Ça bouge, patience.


----------



## naas (7 Février 2005)

n'oublions pas qu'apple c'est même pas 5% du marché, donc les pubs et autres, c'est pas (amha) une priorité absolue, c'est plutôt une stratégie à long terme 
basée sur l'ipod, les remarques des pcistes sont en general: mince c'est délirant ce truc, et bneh si les ordinateurs sont comme l'ipod ça doit être sympa, ... ah oui mais c'est pas compatible excel les mac et puis c'est cher non ?

et c'est là ou le mac mini est une réponse PARFAITE,
masi si regarde tu gardes ton clavier, ta souris, ton écran et pour 400 euros tu as un mac !

bref on a encore BEAUCOUP de travail , mais apple nous fournis des armes maintenant


----------



## Psygod (7 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> n'oublions pas qu'apple c'est même pas 5% du marché, donc les pubs et autres, c'est pas (amha) une priorité absolue, c'est plutôt une stratégie à long terme
> basée sur l'ipod, les remarques des pcistes sont en general: mince c'est délirant ce truc, et bneh si les ordinateurs sont comme l'ipod ça doit être sympa, ... ah oui mais c'est pas compatible excel les mac et puis c'est cher non ?
> 
> et c'est là ou le mac mini est une réponse PARFAITE,
> ...



mdr ... on verrra bien ...


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Bien évidemment ... selon moi, OSX est un meilleur argument pour vendre un MAC que la suite iLIFE ...


 
Eh bien essaye de faire switcher ma mère en lui parlant de mac OS X, de ce qu'est un OS et des ses avantages par rapport à Windows, je te souhaite bien du courage.  

Par contre si tu lui dis qu'elle n'a rien à faire après l'achat de son Mac mini, que tout est installé, qu'elle peut brancher son appareil photo, classer ses photos, brancher sa caméra, monter son film et même en faire un dvd sans avoir à bidouiller quoique ce soit, tu auras peut-être une chance...
Ils savent ce qu'ils font chez Apple


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bref on a encore BEAUCOUP de travail , mais apple nous fournis des armes maintenant



Ouais ! Tous à vos pavés comme en mai
http://www.flickr.com/photos/apeulworld/4319774/


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Tous à vos pavés comme en mai
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/apeulworld/4319774/


Le design est très réussi  ...


----------



## Psygod (7 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien essaye de faire switcher ma mère en lui parlant de mac OS X, de ce qu'est un OS et des ses avantages par rapport à Windows, je te souhaite bien du courage.
> 
> Par contre si tu lui dis qu'elle n'a rien à faire après l'achat de son Mac mini, que tout est installé, qu'elle peut brancher son appareil photo, classer ses photos, brancher sa caméra, monter son film et même en faire un dvd sans avoir à bidouiller quoique ce soit, tu auras peut-être une chance...
> Ils savent ce qu'ils font chez Apple



Vu comme ça évidemment ... mais que fais tu de ma mère qui se fout royalement d'iPHOTO car elle n'a pas d'appareil photo numérique ... iMOVIE n'en parlons même pas et Garage Band, c pareil

A la rigueur, MAIL ... c minime
Bon je vais peut etre lui conseiller un Power Mac G5 Bi processeur ... Elle en aura surement l'utilité .... lol

Par contre, ma mère adore le look du MAC MINI et elle télécharge pas mal sur le net, n'"etant pas une cador de l'informatique, elle risque de se choper un virus par jour ...
Je parle de ce type de personnes qui seraient susceptibles de switcher ou mê^me d'acheter pour la première fois de sa vie un ordi.

APPLE veut bien cela non ?


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Vu comme ça évidemment ... mais que fais tu de ma mère qui se fout royalement d'iPHOTO car elle n'a pas d'appareil photo numérique ... iMOVIE n'en parlons même pas et Garage Band, c pareil
> 
> A la rigueur, MAIL ... c minime
> Bon je vais peut etre lui conseiller un Power Mac G5 Bi processeur ... Elle en aura surement l'utilité .... lol
> ...


Je ne crois pas qu'Apple s'attaque au marché de ceux qui n'ont pas vraiment besoin d'ordinateur  ... Ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin s'en passent très bien et le Mac Mini n'a pas pour ambition de leur faire changer d'avis... J'ai un oncle qui n'a sans doute jamais utilisé un oridnateur de sa vie et il vit parfaitement sans, le Mac Mini ne changera rien pour lui, il s'en contrefout, l'ambition d'Apple n'est pas là (à mon avis ... )...


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Vu comme ça évidemment ... mais que fais tu de ma mère qui se fout royalement d'iPHOTO car elle n'a pas d'appareil photo numérique ... iMOVIE n'en parlons même pas et Garage Band, c pareil
> 
> A la rigueur, MAIL ... c minime
> Bon je vais peut etre lui conseiller un Power Mac G5 Bi processeur ... Elle en aura surement l'utilité .... lol
> ...


 
je vois pas bien où tu veux en venir, Psygod.

Ilife est inclu dans les mac mini, et objectivement, c'est un plus non négligeable compte tenu de la qualité des iapps. Après tout, ton ordi, tu l'achètes pas pour faire tourner un os, mais pour faire quelque chose avec.

Parmi ceux qui s'équipent en matériel informatique, de plus en plus de ménages possèdent soit un APN, soit une caméra. Et ilife leur permettra d'exploiter pleinement tout de suite leur matériel. Alors certes, il y a les applis livrées avec le matériel, mais à part pour quelques modèles spécifiques, peu les utilisent. Si ce n'est pas un argument de vente massue pour les switchers, il n'en reste pas moins que c'est réellement une plus value.
Si  tout le monde savait ce que l'on peut faire avec ces applis, il est fort possible qu'il y aurait un peu plus de switchers.

Beaucoup confondent encore les Os avec ce les possiblités que offertes par les logiciels sur leurs plateformes. Il suffit de voir la campagne apple sur le switch, où il est constamment martelé qu'avec un mac, on peut faire autant qu'avec un pc.

La suite Ilife répond aux besoins numériques classiques.

Alors bien sur, cela vient en plus d'OsX.


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Vu comme ça évidemment ... mais que fais tu de ma mère qui se fout royalement d'iPHOTO car elle n'a pas d'appareil photo numérique ... iMOVIE n'en parlons même pas et Garage Band, c pareil
> 
> A la rigueur, MAIL ... c minime
> Bon je vais peut etre lui conseiller un Power Mac G5 Bi processeur ... Elle en aura surement l'utilité .... lol
> ...


 
Elle télécharge quoi ta mère ?


----------



## sylko (7 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hier, dans le quotidien _Le Matin Dimanche_ une pub pleine page de Manor avec l'iPod shuffle, ses accessoires et... le Mac mini...
> 
> Ça bouge, patience.


 
Oui, Manor a fait très fort.


----------



## sylko (7 Février 2005)

Le Temps d'aujourd'hui aussi. :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le Temps d'aujourd'hui aussi. :hein:



Très bon article...


----------



## Psygod (7 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Elle télécharge quoi ta mère ?



... est ce bien ça le problème ?


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> ... est ce bien ça le problème ?


 
Le problème non mais ton dernier argument, j'aurais aimé plus de précision.



			
				Psygod a dit:
			
		

> ... Par contre, ma mère adore le look du MAC MINI et elle télécharge pas mal sur le net, n'"etant pas une cador de l'informatique, elle risque de se choper un virus par jour ...


----------



## Psygod (8 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Le problème non mais ton dernier argument, j'aurais aimé plus de précision.



Ben c simple ... si on fait ni de montage video, de musique ou de photo, est ce bien adressé à une personne qui fait des choses somme toutes banales sur le net par exemple et quelques soft comme Office Word ou Excel ... tt en sachant que si cette personne là ne connait que dalle à l'informatique, si elle prend un PC, elle va se choper tous les virus qui trainent ...
Je voyais ce MINI MAC comme une alternative à Microsfot pour l'utilisateur lambda...


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Février 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Je voyais ce MINI MAC comme une alternative à Microsfot pour l'utilisateur lambda...


 
C'est bien comme ça que la majorité des gens le voient ...


----------



## bebert (14 Février 2005)

Tout est dans le titre. Quelqu'un peut m'aider à la trouver ? J'ai beau chercher (vite fait  ) mais je ne la trouve pas.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2005)

quelle brochure pdf ???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

http://microalphasoft.free.fr/images/fiche%20technique/minimac.pdf par exemple


----------



## bebert (14 Février 2005)

La brochure officielle que je peux distribuer sous forme de tract à la sortie des bureaux par exemple.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

bon article aussi dans le dernier chasseurs d'images, ou il y est annoncé en une et un article de 2 pages...
ils disent que ça convient bien aux photographes, qu'il est silencieux, par contre qu'il faut absolument mettre 512 mo dedans...


----------



## vincmyl (14 Février 2005)

Pour la RAM je suis tout a fait d'accord mais il n'y a qu'un slot


----------



## bouilla (14 Février 2005)

vinctruc toujours fidele a de bonnes interventions !

bon la mienne sera pas beaucoup plus passionnante mais je viens de lui coller 1go, et c'est clair que c'est pas la meme machine, d'ailleurs la je vole pendant que j'ecris !


----------



## PierreduSemi (14 Février 2005)

Ce Mac mini, c'est vraiment l'achat "coup de coeur", mini prix, mini encombrement, tous les softs utiles préinstallés et dialoguant entre-eux, pas de virus et facile à faire réparer..! 

Je revois encore une émission récente de M6 montrant des Pc-users transportant leur "tour" à bout de bras pour la faire réparer en zone piétonne des villes..! 

Apple propose à la place une charmant boîte de "Panettone" de 1.5 Kg,

Superbe idée.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

Je pense (eh oui ! ) que déjà 512 mo ca doit bien le faire, avec une version 1,42 80 mo un bon g4 quoi !!!
en tout cas dans Chasseurs d'images ils l'ont mis au travail dans leurs parc de g5 
Ce serait intéréssant de voir les ventes entre les 2 versions...un ptit sondage ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas dans Chasseurs d'images ils l'ont mis au travail dans leurs parc de g5
> Ce serait intéréssant de voir les ventes entre les 2 versions...un ptit sondage ?



Ben moi justement, je me demande si le mini ne va pas faire de l'ombre aux autres modèles de la marque. enfin, fini l'image du mac trop cher.
Un sondage entre les ventes de Power mac et de mini ? Inutile, le résultat serait clair et net.
Et le power MAc n'est pas orienté grand public comme le mini. En plus ses ventes sont plutôt moroses...

Je rapproche ton idée de sondage au mien de l'autre jour.  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90086


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

je parle juste des 2 modèles de mini  entre le 1,25 et le 1,42


----------



## Mage-Li (15 Février 2005)

Ouais c'est cool !

Faudrai qu'ils sortent une sorte de Power mac pas cher ca serai le top ! Du genre qu'il y est 6 ou 7 config décroisante du power mac, au lieu de 4 actuellement.
Qu'ils vire la souris fétiche de mac et qu'ils la remplace par une avec une molette et 2 bouton ! 
Et enfin qu'ils aient autant de jeux que sous PC et des exclu mac aussi en jeux !

Fo qu'ils se dépéche Linux leur fait de la concurence !


----------



## naas (15 Février 2005)

mageli... tu veux qu'apple fasse comme les pc alors si je comprends bien ?
apple fait des mac et le fait bien, ça suffit déjà bien comme cela :love:
et la multiplicité des modèles engendre un surcout de production , distribution, stock, maintenance
de plus la gamme actuelle est claire, etudiant pro, portable, fixe, serveurs

le mini a ceci de particulier qu'il a été étudié pour les personnes possédant déjà un PC
en cela il rempli très bien son rôle de machine à switcher :love:


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Je pense (eh oui ! ) que déjà 512 mo ca doit bien le faire, avec une version 1,42 80 mo un bon g4 quoi !!!
> en tout cas dans Chasseurs d'images ils l'ont mis au travail dans leurs parc de g5
> Ce serait intéréssant de voir les ventes entre les 2 versions...un ptit sondage ?



ils se sont gourés en avançant que cela fait sauter la garantie quand on change soi-même la mémoire ...
Et aussi un scoop, ils l'ont testé avec un "Canon 200d" ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> Faudrai qu'ils sortent une sorte de Power mac pas cher ca serai le top ! Du genre qu'il y est 6 ou 7 config décroisante du power mac, au lieu de 4 actuellement.



Ben, ils l'ont fait en ressortant une version mono du power mac.


Quant à la souris, le bouton unique c'est un peu une des marques de fabrique des Mac, aussi loin que remontent mes premiers pas hésitants sur MAC (fut un temps, à la FAC) j'ai jamais rien connu d'autre que des souris à un bouton. Bah, on s'y fait, maintenant, si j'ai un PC entre les pognes, c'est le clic droit que je n'utilise pas !


----------



## HAL9000 (21 Février 2005)

Voilà, j'aimerais donner un avis assez controversé sur le Mac mini.
Je m'explique, j'ai en ma possession un mac qui est loin d'être tout jeune ainsi qu'un PC assez haut de gamme (pas une bête de course non plus). Quand j'ai vu qu'un nouveau mac à bas prix sortait, je me suis dit tiens ça vaut peut-être le coup que je sois tout Mac. Les prix sont corrects, mais voilà car il y a un voilà (voir plusieurs même), je veux bien vendre ma tour PC et garder le reste pour mettre ça sur le mac mini, puis en regardant de plus pret je me rend compte que mon imprimante/scanner canon ne posséde pas de pilote prévu pour Mac, surtout qu'un appareil comme ça donne un surplus d'espace non negligeable et il est presque neuf, je cherche un peu voir des pilotes alternatifs, mais rien de rien donc ça me fait déjà un rachat assez conséquent. Deuxième point, je lis qu'il n'y aura qu'un seul port pour barrette de ram, ça franchement je trouve que c'est très mal penser de la part d'Apple car comment faire venir des gens de pc si pour la mémoire il faut que celui-ci débourse une véritable fortune (pratiquement le prix du mini mac) pour avoir 1ghz de ram. Devant tout ça, franchement je me pose la question du bien fondé de l'achat q'un mac mini pour un pécéiste, en j'en suis le premier navré, même si je réfléchi encore pour savoir si oui ou non je prend le risque


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Tu touches là un point que peu venlent entendre ici : le mac mini avec les options minimales pour une utilisation familiale (garantie comprise) revient à 1300 euros, sans écran bien sûr.
Un mini nu pour les entreprise, ça se conçoit et c'est très bien pour elles. Mais pas pour les particuliers.
Le mini n'est pas du tout la machine à switcher.


----------



## HAL9000 (21 Février 2005)

Je suis un particulier, mais comme tu le souligne, ça fait très cher si tu veux avoir un bon truc et je pense que Apple va avoir du mal pour gagner son pari, a savoir plus de pécéistes qui switchent et je trouve ça bien dommage car je le trouve vraiment sympa hormis ces défauts


----------



## Delgesu (21 Février 2005)

HAL9000 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'aimerais donner un avis assez controversé sur le Mac mini.
> Je m'explique, j'ai en ma possession un mac qui est loin d'être tout jeune ainsi qu'un PC assez haut de gamme (pas une bête de course non plus). Quand j'ai vu qu'un nouveau mac à bas prix sortait, je me suis dit tiens ça vaut peut-être le coup que je sois tout Mac. Les prix sont corrects, mais voilà car il y a un voilà (voir plusieurs même), je veux bien vendre ma tour PC et garder le reste pour mettre ça sur le mac mini, puis en regardant de plus pret je me rend compte que mon imprimante/scanner canon ne posséde pas de pilote prévu pour Mac, surtout qu'un appareil comme ça donne un surplus d'espace non negligeable et il est presque neuf, je cherche un peu voir des pilotes alternatifs, mais rien de rien donc ça me fait déjà un rachat assez conséquent. Deuxième point, je lis qu'il n'y aura qu'un seul port pour barrette de ram, ça franchement je trouve que c'est très mal penser de la part d'Apple car comment faire venir des gens de pc si pour la mémoire il faut que celui-ci débourse une véritable fortune (pratiquement le prix du mini mac) pour avoir 1ghz de ram. Devant tout ça, franchement je me pose la question du bien fondé de l'achat q'un mac mini pour un pécéiste, en j'en suis le premier navré, même si je réfléchi encore pour savoir si oui ou non je prend le risque



Allez, je vais énervant, mais on dit pas ghz mais Go pour la RAM   :rateau: 
Ensuite, tu peux (tu dois !!) l'acheter ailleurs que sur le site d'Apple. Et 1 Go de RAM sur une telle machine sont largement suffisant à mon avis. (relation entre les logiciels tournants avec un tel processeur et la RAM nécessaire)

Sur les pilotes de tes périphériques, je suis un peu étonné, car moi en les achetant je ne me suis même pas posé la question (pour du matos HP et Epson)

En résumé, pour la RAM achète ailleurs, ce sera moins cher et 1 ghz ça suffit. Pour les périph, cherche mieux.


----------



## HAL9000 (21 Février 2005)

Désolé pour le lapsus

c'est vrai que l'on peut en avoir ailleurs, mais elles sont tout de même assez chéres alors que deux ports auraient été plus judicieux. Pour le pilote, je peux te donner le modéle et marque, il s'agit  d'une SmartBase MP360 de chez Canon et impossible d'avoir un pilote Mac. Décidement les constructeurs font se qu'ils veulent et s'occupent pas trop de se que veulent les consommateurs


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2005)

HAL9000 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'aimerais donner un avis assez controversé sur le Mac mini.
> Je m'explique, j'ai en ma possession un mac qui est loin d'être tout jeune ainsi qu'un PC assez haut de gamme (pas une bête de course non plus). Quand j'ai vu qu'un nouveau mac à bas prix sortait, je me suis dit tiens ça vaut peut-être le coup que je sois tout Mac. Les prix sont corrects, mais voilà car il y a un voilà (voir plusieurs même), je veux bien vendre ma tour PC et garder le reste pour mettre ça sur le mac mini, puis en regardant de plus pret je me rend compte que mon imprimante/scanner canon ne posséde pas de pilote prévu pour Mac, surtout qu'un appareil comme ça donne un surplus d'espace non negligeable et il est presque neuf, je cherche un peu voir des pilotes alternatifs, mais rien de rien donc ça me fait déjà un rachat assez conséquent. Deuxième point, je lis qu'il n'y aura qu'un seul port pour barrette de ram, ça franchement je trouve que c'est très mal penser de la part d'Apple car comment faire venir des gens de pc si pour la mémoire il faut que celui-ci débourse une véritable fortune (pratiquement le prix du mini mac) pour avoir 1ghz de ram. Devant tout ça, franchement je me pose la question du bien fondé de l'achat q'un mac mini pour un pécéiste, en j'en suis le premier navré, même si je réfléchi encore pour savoir si oui ou non je prend le risque



200 euros et moins pour la ram, après qu'il y ait un seul slot c'est un peu embêtant mais c'est un détail qui permet au mini mac de de positionner dans la gamme apple sans cannibaliser trop les autres gammes. Pour ton périph canon, m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'il ne soit pas géré par OSX, surtout si comme je le suppose il est récent.


----------



## HAL9000 (21 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 200 euros et moins pour la ram, après qu'il y ait un seul slot c'est un peu embêtant mais c'est un détail qui permet au mini mac de de positionner dans la gamme apple sans cannibaliser trop les autres gammes. Pour ton périph canon, m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'il ne soit pas géré par OSX, surtout si comme je le suppose il est récent.



Oui mais deux 512Mo ça coute tout de même moins.

Je sais pas si il est reconnu, jamais fait le test, mais en tout cas pas de pilote sur le CD ni sur le site de Canon que se soit sur celui FR ou l'US, et franchement j'ai pas trop envi de tester après l'achat, car si ça ne vas pas, je vois pas a quoi il va servir, en plus faudra cette fois que j'achéte vraiment d'autres périphs


----------



## daffyb (21 Février 2005)

il s'agit d'une imprimante/scanner....
les seules Canon imcompatibles avec MacOS X
maintenant, les version 700 et 750 (de mémoire) sont sorties et sont compatibles MacOS X


----------



## woulf (21 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tu touches là un point que peu venlent entendre ici : le mac mini avec les options minimales pour une utilisation familiale (garantie comprise) revient à 1300 euros, sans écran bien sûr.
> Un mini nu pour les entreprise, ça se conçoit et c'est très bien pour elles. Mais pas pour les particuliers.
> Le mini n'est pas du tout la machine à switcher.



Le tarif me parait bien élevé... A ce prix là, c'est full option chez apple, non ?

Je pense que pour une utilisation familiale, on s'en sort très bien avec la config de base avec l'option 512 mos, 1go est loin d'être indispensable dans le cadre d'une utilisation familiale, amha.

Franchement, 256mos de ram peuvent suffire, même au pire, mais plus en utilisation surf, bureautique.

Le problème c'est d'appréhender le mac mini pour ce qu'il est, sans conserver les critères de Pciste ou de geek pour qui les mots course à la puissance sont une réalité quotidienne.

Le macmini n'est pas fait pour eux, je pense. A moins qu'ils ne se contentent de configs 'raisonnables'...

On pourrait faire le parallèle avec les motos: aujourd'hui, c'est remarquable, on considère que 600cm3 voire 750 c'est des "petites cylindrées" pour débuter... Je ne vous parle même pas d'une 500cm3 quasiment reléguée par la presse ainsi que les utilisateurs, au rang de moto de moto-école, de débutants, voire pire... de filles (je précise pour ces dames que je n'adhère absolument pas à ce genre de théorie machiste  )
Alors que, pour ce que font la plupart des motards, bin une CB500 ou une Bandit 650 leur suffirait amplement... Pas besoin de prendre le R1 pour aller chercher le pain... 
Mais ces gens se font plaisir, enfin je l'espère pour eux, là c'est une autre histoire.
Bon, sur ce, je remonte sur mon scooter, qui me suffit bien en ville, même si je rêve à de bien plus grosses cylindrées


----------



## ebensatis (21 Février 2005)

je lit des commentaires : "le mac mini tout équipé revient a 1300 euros" - "le mac mini ne sera pfinaelment pas une machine aswitch"
Pour le moment difficile de savoir si le mac mini fera switcher plus de monde qu'avant, il faut attendre les chiffre de vente - 
et si les chiffres des vente de mini étaient sans plus !!! cela serait t'il un flop pour la pomme ?? La raison d'être du mac mini est t'elle de faire vendre des mac mini ?? posée comme ca la question à l'air idiote et pourtant, examinons l'hypothèse suivante :
le mac mini a été fait pour augmenter les ventes des autres mac - je m'explique
Pour les utilisateurs de PC, il ya plusieurs arguments pour ne pas acheté un mac : "mac c'est trop cher" - Balivernes !! c'est un prétexte - quand on achete un ordi on met plusieurs milliers de francs dedans et aprt ceux qui sont vraiement ric rac coté porte monnaie, il suffit au pire d'économiser un peu plus pour acheter un mac qu'un PC .... s'en doute cela se resume t'il a une question de choix ceux qui PEUVENT s'acheter un ORDi et VEULENT un mac peuvent s'en procurer un pour guere plus cher ...
Si cete raison n'est pas réelle mais un prétexte, elle reste néanmoins un obstacle pour qu'un PCiste commence a s'intéressé au mac.
Alors avec un mac a 499 euros le PCiste va commencer a s'intéressé au mac - "tient je vais pouvoir tester les syteme", tient je vais pouvoir decouvrir se nouveau monde"
et alors la il commence a regarder les config et la il se dit "bon c'est un model bas de gamme, mois j'ai besoin d'un truc qui dépote" et la il va commencer a regarder les autres config " tient le imac G5, c'est vraiement classe et ca a l'air de turbiner.... hummm, voyons voir, le mac mini si je l(uprgade comme il faut, j'en ai pour 1300 euros ..... hum le imac G5 est a 1600 euros, c'est que 300 euros de plus et c carrement mieux .... bon allez je me décide j'achete le imac G5"

Resultat : pas de macmini acheté mais un imac et un switch quant meme causé par le mac mini.
en fait le macmnin pourrait n'être QU'UN PRETEXTE pour que les PCiste pris dans le mouvement, achete finalement un autre mac et le mac mini ne se vent pas hyper bien mais booste les ventes des autres mac.
Bien sur il y en a qui vont acheté des mac mini, il vont s'en servir 6 mois vont découvrir mac OSX vont trouver ca vachement bien vont découvrir les iapps, vont decrouviri une machine qui ne plante pas, qui est inssensible aux virus - il vont se dire "mais putains ! je vient d'un monde de dinosaure" et la il vont être emballé part apple et vont se dire "ben maintenant que je connait je vait passer aux chose serieurse, eet PAN un imac G5, et PAN un powerbook ou powermac ....
Et si ca se trouve, dans 2 ou 3 ans, quand le mac mini aurra fait son effet et qu'apple aura regagenr des part de marcher et sera mieux connu de tous, une machine low cost n'aura plus raison dêtre et disparaitra du catalogue.

Ou alors le mac mini sera un énorma carton   

Bon attendons les chiffres alors


----------



## woulf (21 Février 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors le mac mini sera un énorma carton



Ce qui ne m'étonnerait pas, même s'il tient dans une toute petite boîte


----------



## mog (21 Février 2005)

mouais :mouais: Personnellement, je suis pas entièrement d'accord avec toi ebensatis. Il faut arreter de croire que tous les utilisateurs font du montage vidéo HD et de la création 3D. Le mac mini peut répondre à la demande d'un certain public-cible. Pour la plupart des gens, l'utilisation d'un ordinateur se résume à surfer, consulter ses mail, faire du traitement de texte et trier les photos prises pendant les vacances à la mer. Et le mac mini satisfait LARGEMENT à ses attentes. Il a donc sa place.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Février 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Bon attendons les chiffres alors



En espérant qu'Apple ait décidé de nous éclairer. Mais si les chiffres du mac mini sont noyés avec imac et emac ...

En attendant, je trouve qu'il manque encore une chose au mac mini, et une chose qui n'ait pas pour rien dans le succès de l'ipod : une bonne campagne de pub.

Et pour le prix faut arrêter, pour 629¤ pour 80 go et 512 de ram, il fait l'affaire pour énormément plus d'utilisateurs qu'il n'aura jamais d'acheteur.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## HAL9000 (21 Février 2005)

Je crois en effet qu'il faut attendre les chiffres. Par contre je suis pas sur que ça fasse passer plus de mode sur du G5 qui reste tout de même une machine assez chére, mais bon c'est vrai qu'elle est top niveau performance. Il faut savoir que le monde du pc ne résonne pas tout à fait comme le monde du Mac, pour preuve, beaucoup chez les pécéistes aiment bien monter leur propre machine avec les morceaux qu'ils veulent, sur un Mac c'est pas possible ça, et je sais par expérience que beaucoup rechignent à cause de ça, même le prix n'est pas toujours un critére, pour preuve, il y a eu pas mal de Mac pas trop chers et bien même devant ça, les gens préfèrent le PC, je crois aussi qu'ils ont une idée assez préconçue du monde Mac, pas assez de logiciels, ce a quoi je répond qu'il existe sur le net pas mal de bons logiciels gratuits qui savent faire la même chose sinon mieux. En plus l'acheteur d'un Mac mini ne donnera pas obligatoirement lieu à l'achat d'un G5, amoins d'avoir à faire à des pros, ce qui est loin d'être le cas, beaucoup utilise leur ordinateur tout au mieux à 10% de ces possibilités, sauf bien sur les joueurs, mais bon c'est des cas très à part,. Beaucoup utilise leur ordi pour faire quelques trucs, genre musique, compte, internet, et c'est là que se situ l'avenir du Mac mini, et avec les performances qu'ils avance dans une configuration d'origine, ça me parait assez peu.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Février 2005)

HAL9000 a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup utilise leur ordi pour faire quelques trucs, genre musique, compte, internet, et c'est là que se situ l'avenir du Mac mini, et avec les performances qu'ils avance dans une configuration d'origine, ça me parait assez peu.



La aussi faudrait peut être arrêter avec les idées reçues. En quoi ses performances sont "limites" dans ce que tu cites ?
Pour un pro de l'image ou du son qui bosse, une opération en 45 secondes au lieu de 50 ça compte qu'en tu la fais un bon millier de fois par an, mais pour un particulier, il va gagner une minute en un mois d'utilisation suivant ses programmes.
La performance du mini est suffisante pour tout ce qu'il doit faire, après il reste l'éternel débat des jeux, mais ce n'est pas sa cible.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## ebensatis (21 Février 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Le mac mini peut répondre à la demande d'un certain public-cible. Pour la plupart des gens, l'utilisation d'un ordinateur se résume à surfer, consulter ses mail, faire du traitement de texte et trier les photos prises pendant les vacances à la mer. Et le mac mini satisfait LARGEMENT à ses attentes. Il a donc sa place.



100% d'accord sur ce point .... cependant, les gens veulent toujours plus que ce dont ils ont simplement besoin ... les ordinateurs vendu aujourd'hui le prouve car il sont dans une immense majorité beaucoup tops puissant pour ce que les gens en font.

C'est devenu une simple habitude de consommation (de confort ???) que de vouloir quelques chose qui va audela de nos besoins ... "parceque nous le vallons bien"


----------



## HAL9000 (21 Février 2005)

j'ai pas dit ça, je dis seulement que dès que l'on veut augmenté un peu les performances du mac mini ça coute pas mal, même le remplecement du DD est onéreux et je pense que c'est ça qui fera que le mac mini saura conquérir des pécéistes. Sinon la solution avancée par Apple est très bien pour justement faire faire un switch, c'est juste que quelques choix sont assez peu judicieux dans la configuration.


----------



## ebensatis (21 Février 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> En espérant qu'Apple ait décidé de nous éclairer. Mais si les chiffres du mac mini sont noyés avec imac et emac ...



Cela pourrait vouloir dire que les vente du mini ne sont pas tip top mais participe a une augmentation globale des vente de mac



			
				Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, je trouve qu'il manque encore une chose au mac mini, et une chose qui n'ait pas pour rien dans le succès de l'ipod : une bonne campagne de pub.



peut être que pour le faire apple attend de voir ce que ca donne. Par ailleur il ne faut pas oublier qu'avant de lancer une campagne de pub, apple doit pouvoir fabriquer le produit en tres grande quantité, car si il ne peut répondre a la demande qui sera décuplée, il y aura des grincemments de dans. Je croit me réappler que pour l'ipod, la pub n'avait pas démarrer tout de suite (et gbien qu'etant fabriqué en plus grande quantité, la demande n'est pas correctement satisfaite)


----------



## roro dudu (21 Février 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> 100% d'accord sur ce point .... cependant, les gens veulent toujours plus que ce dont ils ont simplement besoin ... les ordinateurs vendu aujourd'hui le prouve car il sont dans une immense majorité beaucoup tops puissant pour ce que les gens en font.
> 
> C'est devenu une simple habitude de consommation (de confort ???) que de vouloir quelques chose qui va audela de nos besoins ... "parceque nous le vallons bien"


moi je dirais : "nous le méritons bien"

ce qu'il faudrait, c'est qu'Apple soit franc dans le discours. qu'il dise que cette machine est une machine qui répond aux besoins d'hier.

les machines d'Apple sont quand même justes, exemple DOOM III


----------



## HAL9000 (21 Février 2005)

roro dudu a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais : "nous le méritons bien"
> 
> ce qu'il faudrait, c'est qu'Apple soit franc dans le discours. qu'il dise que cette machine est une machine qui répond aux besoins d'hier.
> 
> les machines d'Apple sont quand même justes, exemple DOOM III



je suis pas tout à fait d'accord, j'ai un ami heureux qu'il est pocesseur d'un Mac G5 et franchement je suis en admiration devant, souvent il faut juste un peu de ram en plus, enfin les trucs habituels, pour que ça donne une machine hyper performante, même mon PC est loin d'être aussi speed.


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2005)

roro dudu a dit:
			
		

> les machines d'Apple sont quand même justes, exemple DOOM III



C'est clair il existe pas encore sur mac. :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2005)

roro dudu a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'il faudrait, c'est qu'Apple soit franc dans le discours. qu'il dise que cette machine est une machine qui répond aux besoins d'hier.



1) C'est faux.
2) Va vendre une machine avec un slogan comme ça.  :rateau: 


Avec des composants d'hier ok, mais pas des besoins, ils sont les mêmes


----------

